# FET in Oct/Nov 2015? Please join!



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi everyone 
It's been a while since I have been on!

We are having an FET for number 2 as soon as my af arrives! (I have pcos so no idea when)!

We will be using:
Nasal spray, prognova and cyclogest.

We have two blast embryos waiting-
1 5BB beginning to hatch blast
and 
1 4BB expanding blast

I'm considering maybe having both put back IF they survive the thaw, the thawing part seems to be the scariest part!!!

I hope I will have some ladies to chat and share the journey with 

*transfers*

Bahhumbug- transfer 22nd October- negative 
JammyM- transfer 26th October-
Imkg2011- transfer 28th October-
Justmi- transfer 5th November- BFP (10dp5dt)
Ontheedge- transfer 7th November- BFP
Hannahsauntie- transfer 12th November- BFP (5dp5dt)
Light12- transfer 12th November- BFP (5dp5dt)
Keepingthefaith- transfer 13th november-
Kieke- transfer 17th November-
Pengers- transfer 15th November- BFP (8dp5dt)
Clairemarie240283- transfer 17th November- BFP (6dp5dt)
Bk2013- transfer 18th November- 
Hoping2eggshare- transfer 19th November- BFP (6dp5dt) HCG declined waiting for miscarriage 
Momoko- transfer 20th November-
Flossybear- transfer 26th November-
Jo_hope_84
Degas
ElleKay
Sapphire952
Jody374
Baby trip
Donna80
Melly2015
DawnMcp


----------



## flossybear

Start my nasal spray next week! First cycle for me so trying not to over think and take each step at a time


----------



## babytrip

Hi hoping and flossy.
Hoping- those are great grades . I'm sure they will thaw nicely and be put where they belong! 
I am in day 2ish of meds. Af was delayed ( used to be clockwork) so hoping for breeze journey going forward! 
Hoping this thread will bring lots of bfp!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Well I have pcos so no idea when af will show I'm cd33 at the moment so I'm guessing you ladies will be ahead of me can't wait to cheer you both on 

*flossybear* did you do a freeze all cycle last time? (I'm guessing after reading your siggy) what day are you due to start nasal spray?
How many are you considering?

*babytrip* they're nice grade embryos, I'm sure my little girl was a 5AB but they told me last week she was a 5BB but she was already hatching, I have one that was beginning to hatch. Let's hope they thaw nicely!
How many embryos are you considering transferring? 
Sorry af was late!
What meds are you currently on? I hope everything goes smoothly from now on


----------



## Ontheedge

Hi all! I've being hoping an Oct/Nov would pop up on here but never written before so wasn't sure how to create one 😊 I am just starting my first FET after having a freeze all cycle over the summer due to OHSS. Been on down regging meds for nearly 2 weeks and go back to clinic tomorrow for a scan to see if all is going as planned 😳

Everything that could go wrong did with our fresh cycle so still can't actually let myself believe I'll ever get to transfer! Here's hoping! 

Looking forward to hear how everyone gets on this cycle


----------



## donna80

Hello ladies, 

We are of to the clinic on Wednesday my day 20  to start our 5th treatment cycle. We are using known double donor embryos, I had a cycle in the summer with embryos from the same batch witch sadly ending in a miscarriage at 5weeks, we have 3 5 day blasts left, I'm struggling to get excited because of our last cycle we were so full of joy and happy that it worked and it broke us when we miss carried, In a way I'm pleased we haven't had long to wait to start treatment as we only got the green light from ethic committee on Friday, 

My treatment is prosap  jab day 20, scan, then progynova, lining scan, then crinone and gestone jabs, 

Good luck ladies looking forward to cycling with you all, 
 This is a lucky thread, 
Xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

welcome *ontheedge* sorry to hear that you had a freeze all cycle, i really hope that this cycle goes as planned. The nice thing I have heard about freeze all cycles are that they are so easy on your body in comparison to fresh cycles 

How many embryos have you got? Also how many are you considering transferring?

Welcome *donna80* sorry to hear that this is your 5th treatment cycle  How lovely that your donors are known  my last cycle was originally an egg share cycle (I was the donor) but unfortuantely the recipient pulled out on egg collection due to unforseen circumstances which was a shame.


----------



## Ontheedge

We have 11 day 2 embryos in the freezer and they plan on getting 5 out to try and get them to day 5. It looks like they will transfer just one with it technically being my 1st cycle but will decide for certain depending on how well they thaw and continue to grow (if that's the right term 😳). I'm just praying they make it to blasto stage and some can be re-frozen. 11 sounds an amazing situation but it could be our only shot as DH had to have sergical retrieval so need  to get as many tries as we can from them. 

Gosh 5th cycle, big respect to you! I hope this will be your lucky one! 

It's quite exciting starting out with other people 😊


----------



## DiamondGirl

Hi all! 

I'd like to get involved if i may! 
I'm currently on meds for my first ever FET following 2 failed fresh cycles.
Been on nasal spray for a couple of weeks now and started progynova last monday, after a worrying wait for AF  
So far so good, scan to check lining coming up on Friday, if all good then transfer will be on schedule for next Friday.
We're taking it all in our stride this time, still, not having been through FET before, it could just be a case of 'ignorance is bliss'
Hope this thread brings us all good luck


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hi all!

Been waiting to get involved in this! I'm (hopefully) having one put back this thursday after a good lining scan result last week... I'll be ahead of a lot of you on here but looking forward to giving and getting support.

Bahhumbug x


----------



## flossybear

Hoping2eggshare said:


> Well I have pcos so no idea when af will show I'm cd33 at the moment so I'm guessing you ladies will be ahead of me can't wait to cheer you both on
> 
> *flossybear* did you do a freeze all cycle last time? (I'm guessing after reading your siggy) what day are you due to start nasal spray?
> How many are you considering?
> 
> I'm a pgd cycle so yes all were frozen as test results take a few weeks to come back luckily we had 8 that were unaffected. 1to go back unless advised otherwise  start meds 22nd oct


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Nothing new to report here as I'm literally waiting for af to arrive... Is anyone scared about their embies not surviving the thaw? I only have two and it terrifies me that they both won't make it!

*ontheedge* yes I was only allowed one on my first cycle given my age and quality of blasts. This time I really want both put back as I hate the thought of leaving one behind and this is our last shot...

*flossybear* the 22nd is so soon I bet you cannot wait to get started!!! Ah ok I don't know much at all about PGD testing but it's great you have all them embryos 

I hope you get a good number of blastocysts so you can have more frozen 

*bahhumbug * welcome  I'm glad you've had a good lining scan and only a few days until you're PUPO  looking forward to cheering you along 

*diamondgirl* welcome to the thread  I'm glad you're taking everything in your stride this time  I hope you have a great lining scan so that you can have your transfer next week 
How many frosties do you have?


----------



## babytrip

Hi everyone

Hopingtoeggshare_ I am looking at transferring two. I have 6 frozen 
Donna - Got my miracles at go 5.. Never say never and keep the excitement up please.

This is going to be a busy thread... babydust to all.

My treatment is Progynove, prednisolone, scan, add cyclogest, transfer add PIO. Reaaly scared of the jabs but it has proved positive for me.


----------



## Kieke

Well hello ladies! 

I've also just started the FET process. I'm having a medicated FET and had my depot shot last Thursday.
Back at the clinic on the 29th to see if I'm ready for the next step. If all goes well transfer will be mid November.

Back in July we had to do a freeze all since a polyp was discovered during my stimm scans. I had to have a hysteroscopy first.
We have one good quality frostie so feeling positive.  

Hoping2eggshare - of course your frosties are going to survive the thaw!  
I would put both back in  

Ontheedge - how was your can today?

donna80 - I'm sure you will get more excited soon! Are you going to thaw all 3? 

Bahhumbug! - I remember you from the May thread earlier this year. Sorry to hear it did not end well for you.
You are the fist to have transfer I believe, exciting! 

babytrip - wow, potentially a second set of twins for you!  

I'm having acupuncture after work today.
So far I'm feeling fine and optimistic. I do try to prepare myself for a negative outcome though...
I have been trying to loose some more weight whilst waiting for things to happen but I haven't been very successful - my weight is exactly were it was at this time last year!  
But I think our frosty would rather have a heavier host than a stressed and starving one...  

Good luck to everyone, hope we all get early Christmas presents! 

xxx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi ladies...have been waiting for this thread to start! Started a medicated fet cycle and am on day 14 of buserelin, af just finished so am all set for my scan this Monday 
Looking forward to cycling with you all, feels like a long time since I was last on the cycle buddies thread and the support is soooooo needed....sometime feels like your all alone in this process so can't wait to get to know everyone xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hi Kieke and all

Great to hear from you, albeit under these circumstances!
I hope the acupuncture was a good session and you come back chilled. I too told myself is lose weight but life Just keeps coming at ya and time goes on...still hasnt happened!

I had a pretty grim time on the injections - went a but mental and nearly re signed from my job about 3 times i was such a mess, plus they stung like mad! - but now i'm Just on the pessaries and pills i'm slightly more normal.

I dont have very high hopes for this time round. I need to give myself a good talking to as i'm sure this attitude doesn't help, but apart from the occasional flashes of optimism i am in quite a grump. (Hits head against brick wall!)

I loved your comment about the early Christmas presents!
Here's hoping lots of us spend december walking around with a very special secret

Hellos to everyone

Xx


----------



## Ontheedge

Wow this us getting a busy little spot 😊 How exciting! Bahumbug your transfer is so soon! How are you feeling? 

keike the scan went well thanks...lining "nice and thin" and ovaries shut down so onto next set of meds working towards an early Nov transfer.

I've heard that lots of people have acupuncture...not something I've ever had...is it too late for me to give it a try do you think?

I've been having killer headaches whilst down regging...anyone is the same boat?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*babytrip* that is great that you have 6 embryos  I'm looking to transfer 2 too if they allow me to this time! Last time they were adamant only one with the quality and my age etc :/

*Kieke* sorry about the polyp in your last cycle but I'm glad you're now nearly ready to go ahead with this cycle 
I want two back it wether they will allow me to have two back or not, I really do hope they thaw ok!!!

*hannahsaunie* it does feel like you're all alone and sites like these are amazing!!! What meds are you using?

*bahhumburg* sounds like you had a roughish time on the meds last time, hopefully with just the pills this time it will be a lot easier on your body I heard FETs are much nicer 

*ontheedge* I'm so glad your scan was good and your lining is all thin ready start being built up  now it's all go from here 
I remember the headaches last time I hope I do not get them as bad this time :/


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hi ontheedge
I found water - and then some - helped enormously with the headaches. Plus my skin had never looked better, ha ha!

Yep, transfer on thurs we hope. Feels like its happening to someone else tbh. Our clinic give us the option of having a cd/song playing which is really nice, but I'm reluctant to choose one of my faves in case it's ruined for life! Then again it is a lovely way of marking the occasion.


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Hi ladies. Can I join you please too? I'm starting my first FET and day 1 of Buserelin tomorrow. Eeek! Bit nervous this time, probably as fresh cycle failed however I'm gonna get that knocked out of me and going to start thinking positive. We have two frozen embies and I too am a bit nervous of the thawing process but just going to take each wee step of the process as it comes.Looking forward to getting to know all you ladies and supporting each other through the process x x


----------



## Bahhumbug

Welcome Dawny McP 😄👍


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Feeling lost right now with no af! Time is dragging! I'm excited to be cheering all you ladies on though 

*dawny* welcome to the thread  good luck with your upcoming cycle!

*bahhumburg* that's lovely about the music  Thursday is so soon!


----------



## JammyM

May I join you ladies?

Just had my transfer date for my natural FET. 
26th of October it is, feeling excited and nervous.

Will now read back on the rest of the pages.

X


----------



## Hannahsauntie

*hopingtoeggshare* hi there! Am starting progynova a week today if my lining scan goes well, fingers all crossed! 
I had acupuncture on my last icsi cycle once a week and an hour after transfer, we will never know if it made the difference but I felt very relaxed, this time unfortunately time and funds are against us so am doing zita west when I get the chance!
Want to wish all you lovely ladies the best of luck for your cycles...x


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Can I please join this thread too? I’m doing a medicated FET following a bfn after my fresh cycle back in July/ Aug. I’m currently on Day 14 of down regulation and enjoying the hot flushes and headaches that seem to come with this part of the process! AF finally arrived today, and I’ll be having my baseline scan next Monday to see when I can start onto the Progynova. We are lucky enough to have 5 frosties, so hoping to have 2 transferred  

Hannahsauntie- I did acupuncture during my fresh cycle, even though my cycle was unsuccessful, I did feel that it relaxed me at the time.  

JammyM- only a week until transfer- exciting!!  

Hoping2eggshare- hope your AF arrives soon...mine has finally arrived over a week late during my current DR...never comes when you want it to, does it!!  

Dawny McP- I know how you feel, following my fresh cycle not working, sometimes I feel really positive about this one, sometimes a bit scared...just  need to focus on the positive side more!!  

Bahhumbug- Oooh, transfer on Thursday- good luck- fingers crossed for you  

Ontheedge- I really like acupuncture, I don’t know whether it actually helps, but it definitely makes me feel more relaxed- and that has to be a good thing at a stressful time  

Kieke- glad you’re feeling positive about your FET- I also love your comment about the Christmas presents...here’s hoping!  

Babytrip- we are also hoping to transfer two- anything to improve the chances of this working!  

Donna80- sorry to read about your miscarriage, hope it goes well this time for you  

Babydust to us all  

xxx


----------



## Kieke

Bahhumbug - yes I enjoyed my acupuncture. I'm seeing a different lady this time since my regular acupuncturist could not fit me in last time. After meeting the lady I found as a replacement I felt she was a lot better so now sticking to her.  
She picks up on everything. I've decided not to get hung up about the weight loss, it's difficult enough as it is. My acupuncturist also told me that at this stage it's much more important to be well balanced and have a good lining than weigh a couple of pounds less or more.  
There is some parkin going round in the office but I think I will be good! 

It doesn't feel like I've started treatment since I'm hardly taking any meds.
And stop being grumpy lady, you need to be beaming positive energy   

Ontheedge - sounds like we are on the same protocol, I'm just 10 days or so behind you.
I don't think it's too late to have acupuncture but it might be a while before you find someone who is specialised in fertility and who can fit you in. Like the other ladies say, it's not a must and last time it clearly didn't work for me.
This time around I have had 2 sessions and will now have 1 every week till transfer. On transfer day I will have another one followed by one on day 3/4 after transfer. It does add to the costs but in the greater scheme of things it's not that expensive.
Regarding the headaches, I'm lucky that I never have any but I drink lots and lots of herbal tea and water.

Hoping2eggshare - I'm now convinced that even though the polyp never bothered me it did hold me back - hence I'm extra positive this time.
Remind me, are you doing a medicated or natural FET?
By the looks of it most of us are having a medicated all with different drugs protocols.

Hi Dawny McP! You are not far behind me! I've only had a one of depot shot to DR so no injections for me this time.
Try and be positive, our frosties won't let us down! 

Hi to you as well JammyM! Are you doing a natural FET? I hope I get my transfer date a bit in advance as well - easier for booking time off work.

Hi Hannahsauntie! I also listen to some relaxation cd's when having treatment but it makes me giggle a bit some times  

Melly2015, hello! Not long for you either. You have an excellent amount of frosties, very lucky!

Nothing new from me today... just waiting for things to happen. AF should be here in a couple of days but after my hysto it's been a bit unpredictable. 
xxx


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hi ladies

Can i join too?

I'm currently DR having received a pros tap injection on day 21.  Have a scan on Thursday to check my lining but as AF is late I will be delayed.  

This is my 2nd FET, 1st one resulted in my DS  

We have 8 embryos, we had 7 thawed last time, and they replaced two.  I'm not sure what to do this time (   the thaw goes well)

Best of luck to all you ladies, looking forward to chatting to you all.  I will need to reread everyone's posts to try and remember all the different stories and stages - looks like this will be a busy thread!

KTF x


----------



## Bahhumbug

Welcome KTF!

Congratulations on your DS - great to hear stories of successful FETs to keep us all going!

All the best for your scan on thurs and hope the whole process doesn't drag on too much - I worked out this te round has been 9 weeks for me which is annoying but can't be helped (I mustnt be impatient!) but actually apart from a tough dragging week in the middle it's now suddenly nearly transfer! I hope your weeks fly by and that you get another success x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

all 
Nothing new to report here, still waiting for af to show, which is getting annoying as it is like my body knows that I am waiting so it is taking extra long :/

*JammyM* Welcome to the thread! good luck for thursday 

*Hannasauntie* I too will be taking prognova when my cycle eventually starts, not long now for you! I had no acupuncture on my cycle and mine resulted in a live birth, I think the main key os trying to stay calm and relaxed, I am sure the Zeta west cd will help 

*Melly2015* That is great that you will be starting very soon  That is great to hear that you have 5 frosties! You're are right- af alwaysnever comes when we want it too!

*Kieke* Yes I am doing a medicated FET: Nasal spray from day 1 of af, prognova and cyclogest. I hope that you af shows real soon!

*keeping the faith* welcome to the thread  Its lovely to hear successful FET stories as it gives us al hope  You have a fab number of embies, i too am worried about the thaw, I only have two frozen though!!!


----------



## flossybear

Hello everyone seems there's a fair few of us now! 
Start my nasal spray tomorrow!  
Period due in 10ish days does anyone know what day of cycle my first scan is likely to be? And if all goes well
how many days is transfer after?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*flossybear* there for sure us a fair few of us  I'm not too sure as our cycle sound abit different, mine is:
Day 1 of period: start nasal spray
Scan 3-5 days later to check lining is thin
Start prognova
Scan 10 days later
If lining is thick then they book in transfer for about 5/6 days later I think

Something like the above anyway as I do not have my paperwork with me right now. I was given a sheet explaining timescales maybe ask your clinic for one? Sorry I couldn't be of more help


----------



## flossybear

Hoping2eggshare said:


> *flossybear* there for sure us a fair few of us  I'm not too sure as our cycle sound abit different, mine is:
> Day 1 of period: start nasal spray
> Scan 3-5 days later to check lining is thin
> Start prognova
> Scan 10 days later
> If lining is thick then they book in transfer for about 5/6 days later I think
> 
> Something like the above anyway as I do not have my paperwork with me right now. I was given a sheet explaining timescales maybe ask your clinic for one? Sorry I couldn't be of more help


That's fab thanks! I have a step by step guide and approx time frame but until my period comes they won't confirm dates so that's great as a guide thanks. I have to travel to London from the north west so the worst but is booking time off and then trains etc! Thanks X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I have a 2 hour journey to London too which feels long when doing treatment! How long does it take you to get there from the north?

I am kind of like you at the moment just literally waiting on af :/ 

I'm glad it helped you even a little


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Thanks for the timeline info hopingtoeggshare, I had no clue so gives me an idea to where I go from Monday for time off work
Was really worried about having no acupunture this time around and feeling like my age may go against me But my acu didn't seem so concerned....my lo is taking my mind off it all so feeling very calm. 
Where are you up to with your cycle at the moment??
Hi flossy, I'm north west based too but have to say I'm relieved I don't have to travel to London...so glad you have a clinic that's working for you, that's the main thing x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannasauntie* I'm literally waiting for af so I can start the nasal spray on day one, you're likely to be ahead of me as no sign of af coming anytime soon, lo's do help keep your mind of things a lot more!
I wouldn't worry too much about the acupuncture ^friends^


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hoping2eggshare my af was 5 days late and I know that feeling of just wanting it to come so you can move to the next stage!! Here's hoping it makes an appearance soon


----------



## Bahhumbug

Waiting for the call before we go in for our transfer...eek.
Here we go, ladies!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannasauntie* thank you, I really hope it shows soon!

*bahhumburg* I'm very excited for you!!! Not long until you're PUPO!!!


----------



## Bahhumbug

Thanks Hoping!
Had a bit of a hissy fit last night and threw my toys out of the pram, so really hope its a positive day today 

How is everyone feeling this morning?


----------



## Kieke

Good luck Bahhumbug! 
Will be thinking of your today


----------



## Degas

Hi, I would just like to say a very quick hello. I started my down reg 3 days ago on day one, like others my usually clockwork AF was late, typical haha! If everything goes to plan it's looking like my transfer could be around 23rd November. I only have one frostie, so my main worry at the moment is that it defrosts okay.....fingers crossed!! 

I will have a proper read through the other posts later   but good luck for those having scans etc soon xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hi all
Thanks for your good wishes. We had a transfer of one 5day embryo (1st didnt make it but luckily2nd was ok. Clinic says there was only about 5% chance of the 1st being unsuccessful so that was classic bad luck! But hopefully reassuring odds to others on here).
Now feet up and trying to eat healthily!
BH x


----------



## flossybear

Hoping2eggshare said:


> I have a 2 hour journey to London too which feels long when doing treatment! How long does it take you to get there from the north?
> 
> I am kind of like you at the moment just literally waiting on af :/
> 
> I'm glad it helped you even a little


2hours to 2-5 for me travel so crazy when Liverpool is 30mins in the car but hey that's just the way it needs to be for pgd  day one of sniffing has started! To be honest I prefer the injections at least you can see it's gone in, don't know if I trust the spray seems more room for error!


----------



## flossybear

Hannahsauntie said:


> Thanks for the timeline info hopingtoeggshare, I had no clue so gives me an idea to where I go from Monday for time off work
> Was really worried about having no acupunture this time around and feeling like my age may go against me But my acu didn't seem so concerned....my lo is taking my mind off it all so feeling very calm.
> Where are you up to with your cycle at the moment??
> Hi flossy, I'm north west based too but have to say I'm relieved I don't have to travel to London...so glad you have a clinic that's working for you, that's the main thing x


Thanks X
Yep adds to the stress with the travel such a pain as Liverpool promised for so long they would be able to do the pgd but it never happens so hence off to London we went! Hope your treatment going ok to


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*bahhumburg* congrats on being PUPO now time to relax and symptom spot  sorry one didn't make it- my clinic also gave me a 95% thaw success rate...

*flossybear* same sort of time frame for our journeys then! So worth it for a good clinic though  I used spray with my first IVF I thought the same too! Bet you feel great that you've started treatment!

*degas* welcome  good luck with your cycle


----------



## Ontheedge

Congrats Bahumbug! So happy things went well for you! The first pupo of the group...sending huge positive vibes 😊 Xx


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Bahhumbug- congrats on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you  

Degas- hope DR goes well and you don't get to many side effects

Hoping2eggshare- any sign of AF yet?

Hi to everyone else 

xxx


----------



## deblovescats

Hi ladies
I thought I'd join you. I am planning a FET cycle at end of November (if AF plays ball - currently very late) so might have to be delayed until Jan, as clinic closes over Christmas, but we'll see. I have a plan for treatment - to start climaval (oestrogen) on Day 1 of cycle, then scan 12 days later.
I was lucky enough to have DS who's now 15 months old, so am going to try for a sibling with the frosties
Good luck everyone.
Deb


----------



## nanus2015

Hello ladies, can I join too!

First of all good luck to all the ladies on this thread at whichever stage u are  lots of positive vibes ur way!!

I had a miscarriage late sept after 1st ICSI cycle. My 1st AF after miscarriage is expected early nov. 

When should I expect the FET - in Nov, or in Dec (after 2nd AF after miscarriage) - is there any protocol?

Also, whats the difference between medicated and natural FET - if someone could explain briefly? 

many thanks


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*melly* no sign of af still :/ I have a feeling it won't be arriving until November sometime if I go off my longest a cycle since having my LO! 
Hope you're well?

*deblovescats* welcome to the thread 
I too am using my frosties from my successful cycle! How many do you have?

*nanus2015* hi and welcome 
I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage, I'm unsure when you're allowed to cycle again sorry I cannot be of any help.
Medicated is when you take drugs to make your lining thick and then you use progesterone. Unmedicated FETs go with your natural cycle and you track ovulation then time your embryo to go back. I think the natural one may be more for people with regular cycles I'm not sure. Basically one you take medication for and the other you don't- well along them lines.


----------



## lmkg2011

Hi all,

Hope this is the right thread to post in.

Currently going through Frozen Cycle in Edinburgh.  ET is on Wednesday.  Currently on tablets and pesseries.

Failed cycle in May.

Any one has any tips about keeping calm, being positive all the time.

I work within financial industry so can be stressful.

Thanks in advance
x


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hi Lmkg and welcome
We are a friendly bunch 
All the best for your appt on wed. I am a teacher so know a bit about stress (half term this week but have almost collapsed with exhaustion after the term from hell).
I don't have any groundbreaking advice but would recommend walking while the weather is still decent-ish, thinking positive ('my time will come' as opposed to 'I'll never have my own family'), good-mood food and focusing on being good to your body, surrounding yourself with uplifting music or songs which make you smile, finding something you like as a treat (mine would be a bath which I'm craving but am avoiding during 2ww!). I've also bought a candle which I light and have on during the evening as a symbol of my embryo - a little silly I know but gives me a focus.
All the very best and keep in touch with us x


----------



## lmkg2011

Bahhumbug said:


> Hi Lmkg and welcome
> We are a friendly bunch
> All the best for your appt on wed. I am a teacher so know a bit about stress (half term this week but have almost collapsed with exhaustion after the term from hell).
> I don't have any groundbreaking advice but would recommend walking while the weather is still decent-ish, thinking positive ('my time will come' as opposed to 'I'll never have my own family'), good-mood food and focusing on being good to your body, surrounding yourself with uplifting music or songs which make you smile, finding something you like as a treat (mine would be a bath which I'm craving but am avoiding during 2ww!). I've also bought a candle which I light and have on during the evening as a symbol of my embryo - a little silly I know but gives me a focus.
> All the very best and keep in touch with us x


Thanks for the warm welcome Bahhumbug,

Will keep in touch with you all. I'm being positive. I have a hobby that I cross stitch. I've been off work due to viral infection. Thankfully that has now passed.

Can I ask, what have you done during your 2ww. I work on the phones so it can be quite demanding 9-5pm Mon to Fri.

x


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hi there
My 2ww has only Just started this time round.  Glad i'm off work this week and have a short break planned for later in the week. Work-wise, it is so crazy that sometimes it is a blessing, sometime a curse! My Philisophy is that with a 'normal pregnancy' women often never know at this stage so i try to behave as normal. I think our bodies are generally pretty resilient. Having said that, i'm not running or taking baths. We did actually do the deed today, ha ha! Sorry if tmi!

I love cross stitch, what a great idea! I have a colouring book which i like too 

Will be thinking of you on wednesday x


----------



## JammyM

Hi ladies, I'm finally getting around to posting again.

Melly2015, good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Kieke, yes I'm doing a natural cycle, seems as though everyone else is doing a medicated cycle from what I have read so far. Hope your AF arrives soon.

Keeping the faith, hoping to share and Deb, also hoping those pesky AF's arrive soon for you.

Bahhumbug, congratulations on being PUPO.

Nanus2015, sorry to hear about your miscarriage. wishing you all the best for your next cycle.

lmkg2011, good luck for your cycle. I'm also interested in tips to keep as stress free as possible, I'm currently working full time Waking night shifts. No ideas yet though...

Well embryo transfer for me tomorrow, I'm a bit nervous as I found it a little painful last time but I'm sure I will be fine once I'm there.
Apologies if I have missed anyone and good luck all. X


----------



## Bahhumbug

Jammy and Melly: all the very best for your appointments/procedures tomorrow x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Welcome *ikmg2011* good luck with your cycle  I think bahhumbug has given you great tips 

*jammyM* good luck with your transfer today! I really hope you do not find it painful this time 

*bahhumbug* so lovely you have a week off to relax, will you wait until OTD to test or will you test early? Enjoy your little break


----------



## Ontheedge

JammyM hope all goes well today! 

Ikmg2011 good luck for Wedneaday! 

I've been for a lining check this morning and seems to be going well thank goodness...back again on Thursday then all being well they'll take our little embryos out and hopefully watch them grow to day 5...it's all getting a little real and nerve wracking now!

Hope everyone is having a good Monday x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*ontheendge*brilliant news that your lining is getting thick like it should be  I bet it is starting to feel real now! Looking forward to cheering you on


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*jammyM* I hope that your transfer went well today


----------



## JammyM

Ontheedge, great news on the lining, hope it goes well for you.

Well that's transfer done, not painful at all this time thankfully. Test date is the 6th of Nov, eek.

Baby dust to all x


----------



## Ontheedge

Thank you both 😊 Glad the transfer went well! Rest and relaxation on the cards for you now I hope X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*JammyM* I'm glad that you had a better time with your transfer this time  did they tell you the quality of the embryo? How many for you have put back? Rest rest rest


----------



## lmkg2011

JammyM said:


> Ontheedge, great news on the lining, hope it goes well for you.
> 
> Well that's transfer done, not painful at all this time thankfully. Test date is the 6th of Nov, eek.
> 
> Baby dust to all x


Our test day is the same.

I'll be working in between tfr and test date. Does anyone have any hints or tips on how to be relaxed and stress free. Work in a contact centre where I'm on the phones.

Someone said to me not to think about it, easier said than done I think.

x


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Ontheedge, glad your scan went well- all getting exciting now for you!  

JammyM- glad your transfer went well and wasn't painful. Fingers crossed for a calm 2ww for you now and a happy outcome  

Bahhumbug- enjoy your break, that's great that you have some time to relax  

lmkg- welcome and good luck with your cycle...fingers crossed for you for Wednesday  

Hi to everyone else  

AFM- scan went well today, my lining is nice and thin, so will be starting the Progynova tablets on Thursday. Back for my next scan on the 10th to check my lining, and hopefully transfer will be sometime during the week of the 16th Nov.


----------



## JammyM

Thanks ladies, I had one embryo put back but they didn't tell me the quality. They just said one was taken out and that it was doing what it should be. It was a blastocyst when frozen as my clinic only freeze blastocysts.
Lmkg2011, lets hope that date is lucky for both of us 😊.

Melly, glad to hear your scan went well. Not long until transfer then although I'm sure it feels ages away.

No rest for me as I'm doing a waking night shift tonight but I intend to take it easy (be lazy). Contemplating calling in sick for tomorrow night though.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Ahhhh still no AF!!! I actually want to cry as I want to get started as it is all I think about  no sign of af coming anytime soon!- I might ask for some provera I'm far to impatient...

*JammyM* great news that your blast was doing what it should be  how exciting! My clinic also only freezes good quality blasts so it makes you feel better 

*melly* I'm glad your scan went well today  brilliant news that you can start prognova now things are moving along for you 

*imkg2011* I can imagine the call centre can be a bit stressful! I do not have any tips, although when I had my last cycle I was really stressed out at one point and that cycle resulted in my daughter. Just try and rest when home I guess. Good luck 
Also it is impossible to not think about it isn't it!


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi ladies, just a quick one from me, got a very poorly lo tonight and am struggling to get him to sleep...
Had baseline scan today and all went well so started on the progynova today and back for lining scan on the 6th nov...
Can I ask any ladies who've done this before....do you take all of your tablets in one go Not increasing until Saturday but didn't ask the question at clinic...doh!
Great news on lining scan melly and ontheedge.....jammy glad your transfer went well


----------



## ElleKay

Hello there

I'd like to join this cycle thread please 

Although this will be my second FET to date, the last one was back in 2008 and I've kind of forgotten how everything will work out!  I had a freeze all cycle back in February this year.

I start DR'ing tonight using buserelin (Suprecur) injections.  I have 8 blastos in storage at the moment and I believe that the clinic will only transfer one per time.  

I'd really like some advice as to how many they thaw each time....I believe they are good quality blastos but will they be re-freeze-able or is this one of those unknown answers? 

Thanks


----------



## flossybear

Day 6 of nasal spray 4 times a day, seems to be going ok no side effects that i have noticed anyway.
AF due sunday/monday hope its on time! have to call the clinic that day and then i drop to 2 sniffs a day and start hrt tablets  
Hopefully then they can book in scans etc so I have something to focus on to feel like its moving along, hate not knowing dates etc.

Also see a few people tried acupuncture, always wanted to it give it a go might be a good time to try it out!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*ellekay* hi, welcome to the thread  8 blastos is great! I think when they're blasts they take one out at a time I'm not 100%? 
I think they re-freeze if they're good quality still.

*hannahauntie* I hope that your LO is feeling better  great news about the scan glad all is well with your lining 

*bahhumbug* nope no sign :/ thank you I really do hope it comes soon I'm thinking of maybe taking provera! 
I really hope that the cramps are a good sign and your little embie is snuggling in 

*flossybear* glad you have no side effects  I too hate not having any dates you feel like you're just waiting don't you!


----------



## Cass1912

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to posting on the site and was hoping to join this thread.   I'm currently down regging for our first frozen cycle after our first fresh cycle failed. We were lucky to have 2 5 day frosties from our first cycle so hoping that they both survive the thaw.


----------



## Bahhumbug

Welcome Cass and ElleKay


----------



## TheMakingOfBabyMac

Hello Everyone,

I did my 2nd FET on October 18th (just 1 embryo) and I did a HPT and got a BFN on Monday... . I know it may be soon but it's too much like 1st time and I am trying to remain positive. I have read that it takes longer for FETs to implant....true or false?? Hoping and praying I just tested too soon. 

Just wanting some more input and support!!

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Thank you hoping2eggshare and bahumbug...lo still under the weather but hopefully on the mend after a nights sleep, fingers crossed
How many days late is af hoping2eggshare If no sign are you going to call your clinic...? Hope it's not much longer for you
Hi makingofbabymac, sorry to hear about your bfn, it's my first fet so I can't advise you....hopefully one of the other lovely ladies here is able to help
A big hello and welcome to the new members!


----------



## TheMakingOfBabyMac

Thank you Hannahsauntie and good luck on the lining scan on the Nov. 6th.


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hi themakingofbabymac
If my maths is correct you tested 8 days after transfer? In my book that's too early although I'm no expert. Really hope you're still in the game x


----------



## TheMakingOfBabyMac

Thank you Bahhumbug, I am keeping it positive over here!! The hubster and I now wish we would have transferred 2 instead of 1...


----------



## Bahhumbug

Our clinic said 1 only due to my age and their protocol, plus the fact I did get pregnant on my fresh cycle even though it didn't hang around. If this one doesn't work apparently I could have more - not exactly what you want to hear on transfer day! 
This 'journey' / 'roller coaster' beats any they claim to go on on The X Factor, etc! Always makes me have a secret smile when they say that!


----------



## Degas

Hi, 

Just wondering what everyone's thoughts are on the use of embryo glue? Have you or will you be using it for your frozen transfers? x


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hi there
We've used it this time round. Stats seemed fabourable although it was probably more of a 'lets throw what we can into the mix' type decision. We had to state our intention at final lining scan do it was ready in advance. 
You?


----------



## Degas

I'm an NHS patient cycling at a private hospital, which seemed like a good idea at the time. However, because I chose to do this I am not allowed to buy embryo glue form the clinic. If I had just stayed at the NHS hospital department I would be able to have embryo glue as standard. It seems unfair, and I am worrying about it now. I'm not sure whether to try and get my GP involved/ local PCT so I can have it or whether to keep my stress levels down and go without. I'm a terrible worrier, especially as this will likely be my last chance. I just don't know what to do! 

I guess it's because the NHS pay a certain amount to the private clinic, and this does not include the cost of the embryo glue. And my PCT do not allow you to buy 'extras'. 

I completely understand you wanting to throw evrything at this cycle Bahhumbug. Here's hoping your 2ww goes quickly and doesn't drag! x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi ladies, 

Can i join you? I started DRing yesterday, we're having a medicated FET after our 1st cycle failed. 

I have my scan on 11th November and hopefully can begin progynova. Finding that the buserelin is making me very light headed! We were on a SP previously so never had to DR!

Hello to everyone and wishing you lots of luck


----------



## Degas

Good luck Jo-Hope84, you're on a very similar timescale to me


----------



## TheMakingOfBabyMac

Hi Degas I have never heard of embryo glue. How is that used?


----------



## Degas

Hi,

EmbryoGlue is an implantation promoting medium designed to mimic conditions in the uterus. The embryo's are placed in the solution and allowed to soak in it for a few minutes before transfer, so it's not a glue as such x


----------



## Cass1912

Thanks Bahhumbug.  

I'm due to have my scan on 02 November along with another mock embryo transfer and possible dilatation so it seems to be moving quite quickly now. 

Has anyone experienced different side effects on their second time using Buserelin? I don't seem to be as tired as I was last time which is great but I'm suffering with terrible daily headaches and a sore throat and mouth ulcers that come and go this time around.


----------



## lefkada

Hi everyone
Degas - when I asked about embryo glue our clinic said there was not much evidence it made a difference. We didn't go for it and  had second FET 16th Oct..BFP 
TheMakingofBabyMac - I think you've tested early. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## lmkg2011

Update:  Embyro Transfer went smoothly.  Dr and Nurse were v nice.  Now hoping it sticks.  Back on 6th Nov for blood test

xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Great news lmkg.
A lot of us will be testing around the same time, then.
Hope for a swift and trouble-free 2ww for you x


----------



## Butterfly25

Hi! Do you mind if I join? 
My last fresh cycle was cancelled after EC, because too many eggs were collected to safely continue with the cycle due to the risk of OHSS. I'm just starting again with norithesone tablets and buserelin nasal spray to start my first FET, which should happen at the end of November. Although I was upset about not having ET in Sept, I think the break has done me good. Fingers crossed this one goes smoothly.
There are a lot of us on here- good luck everyone.


----------



## bk2013

hey all

hope you don't mind me joining.

Am having DDFET in November (approx 16/17th) depending on how lining scan goes on 4 Nov.  Started the dreaded clexane injections 2 days ago along with a variety of other things.

Will read back through the board and try and catch up on who's who and what stage you are all at.

take care and fingers crossed for everyone

x


----------



## lmkg2011

Bahhumbug said:


> Great news lmkg.
> A lot of us will be testing around the same time, then.
> Hope for a swift and trouble-free 2ww for you x


Thanks Bahhumbug. Nurse only mentioned to watch my caffeine intake. Didn't appreciate chocolate had caffeine in it too. I tend to have 1 cup of tea in the morning.

Any advice on this?

Thanks


----------



## Jody374

Hi Ladies
I would like to join your thread if that is ok, as I'm currently on day 29 of FET medicines (Suprecur injections and Progynova tablets), I have my second scan at Homerton hospital tomorrow and hoping that my frozen transfer will take place at some point next week I will find out for sure at my appointment tomorrow.  I think this is an amazing support network and love reading all your stories, tips and advice.  It really helps as some days it's a struggle as it takes such a long process.  My embryos were frozen as I was at risk of OHSS back in June. I shall keep you all updated on my progress. It's a little bit strange for me as 2 years ago next Friday, I was in hospital as had an ectopic pregnancy (natural) which started us on our IVF journey.  We will be hoping to transfer 2 out of the 4 frozen embryos we currently have as I'm a bit older. Good luck everybody!!


----------



## Sapphire952

Hi ladies, in due to do a natural FET early December so it is probably too early to join you ladies.  A couple of questions o was hoping you might be able to help with.

On a natural FET cycle is anyone taking extra progesterone afterwards? I bled early on my last IVF cycle and wonder if I need to.  
Did any of you have a monitoring cycle beforehand to check that your lining thickened sufficiently on its own? 

Wishing you all the best of luck xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Welcome to bk2014, Jody and Sapphire!
I hope you will join us in having lots of success this month 

Sapphire: i dont know about natural FETs i'm afraid; i'm sure someone will be along soon to give you more info.

Lmkg: i'm a bit of a tea and coffee demon so worry about this too! I have mainly switched to Roibosh and decaf coffee but i too Can't give up my first-of-the-morning cuppa! Everything in this feels so controlled and depriving i'm allowing myself that at least! We're away at the moment and ive Just shunned a hotel buffet breakfast - i must be mad! The cute family next to us didnt help matters either!

We are now half way through our 2ww and i'm starting to look ahead to this time next week... The drugs are so cruel and have been playing tricks on me - feeling ultra-broody and having really vivid dreams about our 'family'.  I'm dreading knowing this outcome.

Hellos to all. Grim weather here
X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies, just a quick one- 
IM FINALLY CD1!!!!

Nasal spray starts today and I'm waiting on the nurse to call me with an appointment between Sunday and Tuesday for my scan to make sure my lining is thin and then start prognova....

I will go back and read through everything later as I'm on my mobile


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I'm going to try and catch up with everyone, sorry if I miss anyone as I'm on my phone as my wifi has decided to stop working!

I've started my nasal spray, scan Monday to check lining is thin, if so then I will start prognova! Starting to get nervous/excited and scared incase it doesn't work as this is our only shot for a sibling for our LO as I've always said I don't want to do IVF again so I really hope at least one of my two frosties make the thaw and snuggle in 

*bahhumbug* halfway through your tww already! That seems to have gone quick- has it felt quick for you or dragged along?
What day are you planning to test?

*sapphire* welcome to the thread  I'm not sure about the progesterone but to be spotting could indicate low progesterone I would for sure ask your consultant about that.

I did not have monitoring before as I'm on a medicated FET so I cannot help with that question I'm affraid.

*jody* hi and welcome  how did your appointment go? 4 embryos is really good! I only have 2!

*bk2013* welcome  I hope your can goes well on the 4th!

*butterfly25* sorry to hear about your cycle being cancelled but I'm glad the break done you good and you're getting ready to go again 

*imkg2011* I'm glad your transfer went well  I bet you're wishing the days away until the 6th! Will you test before or wait for the blood test?

*jo_hope* welcome to the thread  sorry to hear the burselin is making you light headed!

*hannasauntie* I hope your LO is better now? Well af finally arrived! Not long now until your scan!

*sorry if I missed anyone *


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Great news about af and scan date *hoping2eggshare* hope it all goes well on Monday. Lo is much better thank you, I'm much the same as you, this is our final go at treatment and won't be doing a fresh cycle again. Have opted for one embie transfer 
Welcome to shapphire, jody, bk2013 and johope and butterfly!! 
Afm the progynova gets increased to two tablets tomorrow, already getting af cramps so hoping that's a good sign


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannasauntie* I'm glad to hear your LO is better  thank you it hope it all goes well too! So what is your treatment plan like? As ours sound different-
Day1 start nasal spray
Day4 start prognova 3 times daily (if lining is thin) also continue nasal spray
Day14 should be another scan, if lining is thick then stop nasal spray and continue with prognova and start cyclogest until OTD or until 12 weeks if pregnant...


----------



## Hannahsauntie

*hoping2eggshare* sounds really different!!!! I've been injecting 0.5 buserelin since day 21 of my last cycle then started 1 progynova tablet on Monday at my scan which has been increased to 2 today then 3 on Wednesday and my scan is Friday! Will find out when to start my cyclogest at my scan, am so hoping that et is the week after.....keep us posted for Monday x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannasauntie* very different cycles then! You would think an FET would be the same for most, well I guess we are both on prognova and cyclogest, only you're using burselin and I'm using nasal spray, but I take it you're not using burselin now?
Good luck with your scan Friday I really hope it's time to start the cyclogest and transfer not long after! Will this be your first scan since starting prognova?

Thank you, I will update


----------



## Hannahsauntie

*hoping2eggshare*...still injecting buserelin  it was the same with my fresh cycle, I'm guessing it's to make sure all my lady parts are all shut down??! 
I cannot wait to stop the injections now, finding them painful every time.....my dh has to do them


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I used nasal spray on my first cycle to do the same (shut lady parts down lol) and using it this time too, such a shame you have to inject especially when they're getting painful  hopefully not much longer for you now


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hello all,
How goes it today?
I'm feeling a but fed up and confused as ive got a lot of dull pain now...if i hadnt had the FET this would be around period time so i'm pretty resigned to it being that. Boo. On the other hand, who know what's going on jn this weird world of IF?! Had pain 5 days after transfer which seemed encouraging at the time but who knows?!
Been working all day today so hoping to get rid of these pains and go out to watch Spectre with hb before we both start a new term.
Hoping for a quick week before testing on Sat!

How is everyone this fine sunday evening?


----------



## Degas

Oh, I really hope the dull pain means it's something positive. I have my fingers crossed for you! 

I'm a bit confused about my symptoms, I started buserelin (suprecur) injections on day 1 and am now on day 14 of 21, but I appear to have loads of .....sorry for too much information.... But loads of clear cervical mucus as if I'm ovulating, it's been like this from about day 7 of down reg. I'm not sure this should be happening. I might phone the clinic tomorrow. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Bahhumbug

Thanks Degas. I Can't help you on those symptoms but they dont sound untoward to me - hope the clinic can reassure you tom.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*bahhumbug* I'm really really hoping that the dulls pains are your embryo snuggling in! Fingers crossed! Praying this next week flies by for you 

*degas* I have no idea about them symptoms but like you I would give the clinic a call tomorrow. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Lining is thin and everything is quiet! Time to add the prognova tomorrow alongside the nasal spray! I'm excited but so nervous! So weird being back at the fertility clinic floods of memories coming back! 

Next scan Friday 13th, if lining is thick then transfer should be around 19th November!


----------



## Bahhumbug

Great news, Hoping!
All systems are go!


----------



## Momoko

Hi ladies! can i join this ? I'm going to have my first FET soon and now I take prognova 3 times a day and buserelin nasal spray twice a day. I'm going to have the scan on 12th Nov. Do you know how long it takes until we do embryo transfer roughly after the scan? 

the feeling of waiting for FET is killing me, as we failed our fresh cycle in June. (both doctors and nurse said that we had a higher chance to get pregnant as we are both young and healthy.) it was so disappointed after i did my test.  Hopefully, I can have a good news for my Christmas.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*bahhumbug* yes at last!! How are you feeling??

*momoke* sorry about your last cycle  Wishing you the best of luck for this cycle!

I have my scan on the 13th she said transfer should be about 6 days after so hope that helps...


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

*Hoping2eggshare *- Hi! Thanks for the welcome! 

*Degas *- Hi! I started Buserelin on CD23 and i'm on day 7 today and haven't experienced your symptoms (just lightheaded) - but i have read that the mucus can be a side effect, so it shouldn't be anything untoward. 

*Momoko *- Hi! I have my scan on 11th Nov. I haven't started progynova yet, based on my scan i'll begin then - 3 times a day.

Quick question if anyone can help?! - How long will i be on progynova before they decide on a date for transfer? Is it around 2 weeks and then another scan to check the lining, then a decision?? I never took progynova on my last cycle, so i'm not sure about the timescales with it!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*Jo* once you start prognova you get a scan around 10 days later and then if the lining is thick enough you will get your transfer date for about 6 days later, well that's how it works at my clinic...


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks *Hoping2eggshare*


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Fab news on the scan  Hoping2eggshare, 13th will be here before you know it!
Jo_hope I wanted to know that question too, have got my lining scan on Friday so hoping for my et date then or at least an idea....praying for thick linings for us all
Big welcome to momoko   wishing you all the best for this cycle


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Fingers crossed you get an idea at the least on Friday Hannahsauntie!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannasauntie* I cannot wait for next Friday!!! I hope we all have lovely thick linings so we can get our little embies back where they belong  from what the nurse said to me today that if your lining is over 7mm they arrange the transfer so hopefully you will know this week 
Fx'd this will be a lucky thread


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Thanks ladies! 4 more sleeps to Friday.....got a great feeling this is going to very lucky thread


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

I really hope so!!


----------



## Bahhumbug

Me three!


----------



## flossybear

Johope84 -we sound around a similar stage I started my spray on day 21 of current cycle , 
AF was due Sunday -still waiting !!  then I reduce spray to twice a day and start taking tablets 
Just wish it would arrive now as want to get scans booked so feel like we're moving again!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Flossybear - I have read that AF can be delayed whilst taking buserelin - I'm sure she'll show soon! 

I'm not actually sure when to start the progynova... Have you been told to start taking them on day 1 of your nxt cycle? My clinic never said to inform them when AF shows but the info sheet says begin progynova on day 1?! I assumed they'd tell me when at my scan which I next week.


----------



## flossybear

Jo_Hope 84 said:


> Hi Flossybear - I have read that AF can be delayed whilst taking buserelin - I'm sure she'll show soon!
> 
> I'm not actually sure when to start the progynova... Have you been told to start taking them on day 1 of your nxt cycle? My clinic never said to inform them when AF shows but the info sheet says begin progynova on day 1?! I assumed they'd tell me when at my scan which I next week.


Hiya yep they told me and it's confirmed on a sheet I got to, on day one I reduce to 2 sniffs and take 2 tablets twice a day  
I then need call the clinic to book in scan for lining check as it doesn't say the exact days for scan just an approx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hmmm think I'll call them tomorrow. I'm booked for a scan next Tuesday but I assumed that was just to check the buserelin was doing its job! I'll see what they say


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hi everyone!  
I'm a ' newbe '  😊
I'm currently waiting for ovulation to have a natural FET.  I only have 1 ( 5 day ) frozen egg 😢
After 2 previous failed fresh cycles I'm extremely nervous as this is our 3rd and final try. I'm having treatment at the Hewitt centre Liverpool.  Any tips would be gratefully received regards the FET any success tips?  

Claire 💖
Good luck to everyone Xxxxxxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Clairemarie - this is my 1st FET so I don't have any tips for you (sorry) but wanted to wish you lots of luck. I'm at the Hewitt Centre too


----------



## Kieke

Hello ladies! 
Sorry I haven't been on here much, it's just that I haven't had any news to share. I have been following your progress though.  

Hoping2eggshare - glad to read that you are finally good to go! 

Bahhumbug - wow you are well ahead of us all! Congrats on being PUPO, how are you finding it? Not long before you will find out. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Momoko - which scan are you having on the 12th? The one to check if your lining is thin or thick?

Jo_Hope - I think all the clinics follow their own protocol on scans, it's confusing with all the varied meds we seem to take.
I'm obsessed with the timescales so I can plan time off work but it never seems to go according to plan.

Hannahsauntie - hope you find out your transfer date on Friday! 

flossybear - I'm sure your AF will arrive soon! Here's a little dance for you that always seemed to work for ladies on another thread:        

Claire - 1 frozen embie is all we need and day 5 is a good one! 
This is my first FET so can't give you any tips. I don't think it's much different from a 'normal' transfer.

I started DR with a depot shot on 15/10 and had a scan to check that my lining was thin enough to start on 29/11. Lining was still too thick so had to wait and had another scan this morning.
Finally it's thin and my ovaries are small/quiet - I thought it was never going to happen! So I'm starting my Estradiol tablets today and will have another scan next week Tuesday followed by another scan on Friday (if all is going according to plan...) I will than have to start my pessaries (5 days before transfer because our embie is 5 days old).
So if all goes smooth from now on transfer might be 18/11. I feel like I've been waiting forever this time! I was hoping to lose some weight whilst waiting but it did not happen... I'm now contemplating whether to do a short detox next week or not... my diet has been good but I'm obsessed with getting some lbs off.

I'm surprised how many scans I have to had for this medicated FET, I was hoping to hide it from work this time (so far so good...) but how many dental/GP apts can one have in 3 weeks!? I don't like to call in sick but I think that's what I have to do for transfer day.

Hope everyone is hanging in there! Much love and good luck to all xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hi Kieke
Great to hear from you! Good that things are moving along - the 18th will be here before you know it!  Dont go on a crazy detox but more water etc is always a good thing, i find! No crash diets!!!

I thought i was doing ok but ive Just overheard someone at work talking really flippantly about how their wife will be pregnant soon - didnt catch the whole thing but that was the gist. People in my dept know our story, which is sometimes a good thing and sometimes i wish i hasnt told them. This guy is not known for his tact, but then i feel like such a b*tch making it all about me - he should be allowed his excitement without worryingly about little ole me. Luckily i have a separate office so will spend more time there i think. I hate it that this spreads its tentacles so far. I am also shocked at how it took my breath away and brought tears to my eyes.

Arguing loads with hb too which i guess is par for the course in 2ww week 2!!   

Ho hum x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kieke* we will be cycling together  I started prognova today! Scan next Friday! We have two day 5 embryos, they said transfer will be six days after maybe they meant 5 then?!

*bahhumbug* not long now until you test! Sorry to hear you caught the end of that conversation! Not a nice one to hear! I really hope you get good news soon


----------



## Kieke

Bahhumbug - I will stay away from the crash diets but it sounds tempting!  
I am close to falling in the 'I might as well pause my exercise now' trap - probably because I know I have to go tonight.  

I know it's hard having to take those comments on board, especially now you are all hormoned up! 
Don't feel bad for getting upset though, you are always allowed to feel how you feel.  
Not long for you now so focus on the positive! 

Hoping2eggshare - yeah to cycling together! All the varied timescales are so confusing... I did not expect a FET to take this long but we are getting there.
I keep checking dates and trying to work out when I need time off from work. Just impossible to know at the moment but I can't help myself. I forgot to ask this morning how soon my clinic will test after a 5day blast FET. I'm already worried it might be on a Monday or Tuesday which will be difficult to take off.
I guess I just have to relax and wait and see. They might even be willing to bring it forward for me.... I'm a paying customer after all


----------



## flossybear

Hoping2eggshare said:


> Lining is thin and everything is quiet! Time to add the prognova tomorrow alongside the nasal spray! I'm excited but so nervous! So weird being back at the fertility clinic floods of memories coming back!
> 
> Next scan Friday 13th, if lining is thick then transfer should be around 19th November!


Hi hoping2eggshare
Quick q - your scan date what day will this be of your cycle?
Just wondering to help plan guess mine in my own mind!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*flossybear* hi 

Scan yesterday was CD4 (to check lining was thin)

The scan next Friday will be CD15 (to check lining is thick enough)

Transfer day should be CD20/21

Hope this helps?

*Kieke* oh yes you've been down regging haven't you? My cycle didn't start until cd1 of this cycle, they're all so different!
I'm the same as you trying to work out exact days etc just wish we could, but I guess sometimes our bodies can be uncooperative :/
I wonder too when we can test?- I've read 10-14 days online with an FET but I'm not sure!
With my fresh cycle I tested at 5dp5dt and had a faint line, but I have heard that frozen blasts can sometimes take a bit longer to implant!


----------



## Kieke

Hoping2eggshare - it doesn't feel like I've been down regging since I only had a one off injection (depot shot). It's interesting that all the clinics seem to have their own way of doing things. 
Mine always does it the way I'm having it done now and they never do natural FET's.

I have been reading about the testing part as well and again it all seems to be very different.
However based on the below I think it's safe to test on day 9/10.

This is what happens in a 5dt : 

-1dpt... Embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt... Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt... Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt... Implantation begins, as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt... Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt... Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6dpt... Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt... HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

I might be a compete numpty but based on the above when is the embryo actually transferred? Is it day 0?
I didn't test early last time but might consider it if OTD is at the beginning of the week.


----------



## flossybear

Yay af is here 5days late but yay! 
Can call clinic now to arrange scans. 
So for me now from tomoz reduce to 2 sniffs with nasal spray 
and start taking 2 tablets twice day


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*flossybear* yay for AF 
I bet you're so happy to get started properly! 
Im on 2 sniffs a day too and 3 prognova tablets a day.

*Kieke*My official testing date was 9dp5dt with a fresh cycle but a lot of people have said frozen blasts can implant late- so I'm not sure. But I will test by 9dpt if my blasts survive as I tested at 5dpt with my fresh cycle and got a faint line, I'm also so impatient to wait to test! For now my main worry is the blast sieving the thaw!

Glad it was only one injection you had for down regging!
I would think day 0 is transfer day, although one of mine is already beginning to hatch so I'm not sure :/ but yes it should be day 0 as you start counting the days after transfer so the day after would be 1dpt.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

You're right about the different procedures!! I began down regging on CD23 and I have my baseline scan next week which is when I begin progynova 3 times a day. My OTD will be 11 days after a 5 day transfer!!! Completely different!


----------



## Momoko

Hi everyone! sorry for the late reply. was so busy at work and didn't have time to reply.  

My fertility clinic is at Guy's Hospital in London, not sure what kind of procedure they have but I got a paper which tells me what to do next. I'm having my scan on 12th Nov and if my scan shows lining of uterus is thick enough, I will be advised when to start cyclogest twice a day, continue the progynova and stop the buserelin spray. Going back to ACU for FET and do the pregnancy test in 2 weeks. 

another question! do your doctors or nurses tell you about the quality ( what grade) of embryos? and your lining thickness ?? My clinic never tells us the quality of our embryos. and we decide to put 2 in. Hopefully, it works this time.


----------



## flossybear

Scan booked for 2 weeks time to check lining of all goes ok transfer will be the following week they said. 
So by the end of Nov iccle embie will hopefully be back inside and all comfy


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Momoko - my clinic told us about the quality of our embryos at our review appointment in August. What the consultant did say was that some clinics grade the embryos differently, there doesn't seem to be a standard approach to the grading! Before transfer the embryologist did tell us what graded embryo they were putting back. At our previous scan, the nurse did tell us the lining thickness and what it should be, but again I guess a lot of clinics do it differently!

We're not sure yet whether to have one or two put back in. Our clinic generally only like one due to my age etc.... 

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Ontheedge

Hi all! I haven't written for a while but I have been keeping up with the thread and it's great to see everyone is moving forward! 

So we had our embryos taken out on Weds and all 5 survived thaw. They called today and said that they would hope by day 3 (today) they'd hope they would be 8 cell but none of them are quite that developed. We have a 7, 6 & 5 cell then 2 at 2-3 cells. I guess I really wondered whether anyone knew much about this and whether I should be worried or not? This is first transfer for us so it's all a bit new! She said they want to push to day 5 and stick with transfer on Sat but there is a risk we won't have one to transfer 😳 Don't know if she's just preparing us for worst but it really frightened me! 

Any of your experiences would be greatly received 😁

Friday tomorrow ladies whoop! 😊


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hiya ladies   Not posted in a few days so trying to catch up!
Ontheedge sorry I can't give any advice as this is my first ever experience of fet but hope everything goes your way and your pupo before you know it  
Johope I have been the same, undecided for a while but we made a final decision to just have one put back..have to fill the forms in for care tonight So no going back 
Flossy two weeks will be here before you know it, can't believe how times flying 
Momoko our clinic told us everything but mainly because I asked certain questions, i think they were surprised I was so in the know so much!! I have FF to thank for that.....so don't be afraid to ask
Afm lining scan tomorrow, am up to three progynova a day and bloated and crampy like af is due any day....please be a good sign...feels oh so very real now


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi ontheedge - the previous embryo we had put back in was a 6-7 cell embryo and sadly that didn't stick. They tend to say, I think, that the more cells the better quality they are but that didn't mean anything in our case! I don't know much about them in terms of cells etc but I would say try not to worry about it. (Easier said than done I know!) We went to a 5 day transfer too. Good luck to you  


I think we'll probably just go for the one embryo too Hannahsauntie but we haven't really discussed it yet. I have my 1st scan on Tuesday and the then I can begin progynova. Moving slowly....!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

A lot of us cycling around the same time then  exciting!
What clinics are we all cycling at? I'm at the lister!

*hannahsauntie* how many days have you been on prognova for now? Good luck with your scan 

*ontheendge* sorry to hear they're not quite there yet I really hope they catch up over night I will be keeping everything crossed for you  I have no advise but I really hope some make it to transfer day 

*jo_hope_84* Tuesday is not long now, I hope the rest of the week flies by for you so you can get started! I too am still deciding between 1 and 2 being put back!

*flossybear* next week is not long now  my scan is next Friday, so we may be one day apart 

*momoko* we should also be a day apart in transfers (if my lining scan goes ok on the 13th) yes my clinic told me the grades of my two embryos and did last time on my fresh cycle too! I've heard sometimes their grades can change after being frozen too once thawed! They also tell me the thickness of my lining too.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hoping2eggshare started progynova 11 days ago, it's gone so quickly!!
I'm cycling at the Hewitt in Wigan and my embryos are at care Manchester. ..


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannasauntie* them 11 days have flown by!!! I hope that your scan goes well and you're ready to have your embryos put back!


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Thanks so much hoping2eggshare..Monday will soon be here for your scan!!!
Will update tomorrow


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Looking forward to your update 
Mine is on Friday


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Oh silly me! Sorry...having a dizzy moment lol   
Friday will be here before you know it


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

That's ok  *hannasauntie* it's hard to keep up exactly where everyone is with their cycles I keep getting confused!

Still spotting slightly I'm not sure this is a good sign if prognova is meant to be building up my lining- I'm cd7 :/


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks Hoping2eggshare - we spend our lives wishing it away during this process!! Well I do!! 
AF showed today with a vengeance - tummy ache and back ache like I've not experienced for a while - ah well all part of it, I guess. The nurse did say it could be worse this month so hey ho....

I'm at the Hewitt / Liverpool Women's xx


----------



## Kieke

Hoping2eggshare - I will decide on the early testing once I know my OTD - assuming we get to that stage of course! 
I have my scans in Halifax but ET at Care in Manchester.
Unfortunately there isn't much choice up North. If we have to cycle again I will be looking at a clinic abroad.

Momoko - I have always asked about the quality and lining thickness. They did provide us with daily updates after EC as well and I assume they will tell me on the day of transfer as well what the quality is.
I would advice to ask as many questions as possible.

Ontheedge - when we did our freeze all they fertilised and 'developed' our eggs before they froze them. We pushed for a blastocyst since I didn't want to freeze anything of less quality. It was a risk since we only had 1 embryo but it turned out to be a strong one.
My reasoning is that if it doesn't make it till day 5 now it won't do so in your womb either...
Try not to worry to much, it's out of your hands. You just need the one in the end! 

Happy Friday to everyone!


----------



## Bahhumbug

D Day tomorrow...oh dear... Seems too good to think this could be our 'go'... Completely prepared for the worst.
If the outcome of this process was how much you wanted it we'd all be getting our BFPs gold-plated, eh?!
Xx


----------



## Kieke

Good luck Bahhumbug! Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*bahhumbug* well done you being so strong and not testing before OTD  wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow 

*Kieke* I hope that this cycle will be yours and you do not have to go abroad!

*johope84* we do love wishing it away! Good luck now you can get started


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Bahumbug sending you lots of good luck for tomorrow!! Everything crossed for you 

Had my final scan today and am ready for transfer...
Am stressing here though because care still haven't rang me to confirm the date! I have over a half hour journey to get home and they close in an hour...what do I do!!!


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hi all ! I did post few days ago ( about me only having 1 frosty  ) thank you for all replies - I know it only takes one and I'm praying it survives the thaw and sticks!  3rd time lucky I'm hoping.
Just wondering ive rang the Hewitt centre and apparently I don't need any scans nothing? Just literally going to have transfer as soon as I ovulate ( 2 days after all being well ) . I'm shocked my last 2 cycles I seemed to spend my life driving to Liverpool!  
Will they check lining before transfer on the day does anyone know ? 

Xxxxx


----------



## Justmi

Hi everyone I'm Stephanie and I'm new here, we just had out et yesterday and so today is our 1d in d 2ww and we r so nervous but most of all I don't know what to eat or drink though I've been drinking just milk and my husband just stepped out to get some Brazil nuts and pineapple bcos we just researched it so pls can anyone tell us what to do and what not to do bcos this is our first IVF tnkx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannasauntie* brilliant news  Maybe call them before they close? Or give them a call in the morning? How thick was your lining? I think my clinic say over 7mm.

*clairemarie* fx'd it's 3rd time lucky and yes you only need one! Fx'd! I only have two and I'm scared so I kind of know how you're feeling... I'm doing a medicated scan so not sure about natural FETs, maybe give your clinic a call to find out if it's standard not to have a scan on your natural FET?

*justmi* go Stephanie welcome to the thread! On my last cycle I drank pure pineapple juice (I've heard it's the core of the pineapple that is important but I cannot eat pineapple as I really do not like it) Brazil nuts too, that's about it I think. Have you been taking a conception multivitamin? Just eat healthily and I think that is about it really


----------



## Ontheedge

Good luck for tomorrow bahaumbug! Lots of positive thoughts coming your way 😊 Xx


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hoping2eggshare    Thank you yes I will ring them on Monday as I'm quite worried !  Just feels like I'm nipping to Iceland to pick up a Lil egg ☺  . 
Xxxx


----------



## Justmi

Tnkx Hopping Zeggshare, I'm at rest now that I know I'm doing d right thing 🤗 And I just wish everyone baby dust and I'll keep u all up to date with us, tnkx😌


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Thanks hoping2eggshare!! Care rang me as I got home and were booked in for et next Thursday....so it's the dreaded pessarys tomorrow ewwwww I haven't missed those things  
They said my lining was 12mm, at least am sure she said that....I just got giddy when she said it was lovely and thick....!

Justmi I had a small piece of pineapple core a day after my last transfer and zita west on playback! I couldn't bear Brazil nuts so didn't eat those but did take a pre natal vitamin.

Clairemarie I haven't done a natural fet but I remember on my fresh cycle the consultant did check my lining just before the transfer and said it was perfect, hope you get answers on monday


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannasauntie* brilliant news!! Thursday is not long  12mm is lovely and thick


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Great news Hannahsauntie! That will soon be here! 

I never drank pineapple juice (I can't eat pineapple either Hoping2eggshare) or ate Brazil nuts last time but took vitamins and folic acid. Maybe that's why it didn't work.... Hmm can't think like that but I will give the pineapple juice a whirl this time


----------



## Light12

Hello can I please join this thread 

I'm due to have my frozen ET on Thursday had my lining scan today 
Lining was 10.8 and she said I had a triple lining. I have to start gestone injections tomorrow not looking toward to them as have heard they hurt also the sickness of the estrogen tablets.
Have 2 embryos at day 5 frozen. 

Good Luck to everyone  

First ICSI June 2011 BNP
DS Born March 2012
First FET October 2015


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Light12 and welcome to the thread!! Sending you lots of luck for your ET on Thursday. X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*jo* to be fair my consultant said there is no proof all these things actually work and if they did they would advise their patients to do them and their success rates would be higher. So I wouldn't worry too much as I very much doubt that's why your last cycle didn't work so please don't feel like that, just taking the vitamins seems to be the best thing we can do  
I will attempt the pineapple juice thing again- I know it has to be the core of the pineapple but it cannot hurt having the juice instead I guess 

*light12* welcome to the thread  *hannasauntie* has her transfer that day too so you will be cycle buddies  
Your lining sounds great! I haven't had to do them injections before, they do not sound too nice :/
Good luck with your transfer


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Thanks johope and hoping2eggshare!
Hi light12   yes I've also got my et on Thursday...so glad your scan went well today   I'm starting fragmin injections tomorrow, not sure if it's the same as gestone? I know fragmin is to thin blood and prevent clot formation...I was prescribed it for recurrent miscarriages and had to take it daily for 36 weeks with my little boy...I hated injecting but the thought of the benefits of it kept me going   best of luck for next Thursday


----------



## Light12

Hello Hannahsuantie 

Gestone is like cyclogest but an oily injection 

Good luck for Thursday what day are your embies and how many do you have in the freeze I have 2 they said to me they will only thaw 1 and if it's quality is good they will not thaw the other one sometimes I wish they thaw both of them but they said if both are thawed and are good quality they will only put one back in   So I am stressing over this quite a lot and also over my son as I would like to bed rest after transfer but my son is so active he just wants me to play and hold him


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi lght12 I have three 5 day embies. I have made the decision to have just one put back but my clinic did give the option for two, I guess all clinics are different   for me it's personal reasons...my last pregnancy was very tough on my body and I was in agony with spd from being 16 weeks. by the end I could barely walk. I think any possibility of twins I would be afraid I couldn't cope and be unable to look after my little boy and he's my main priority.
Have you got any help or support around you to look after your lo after transfer? We haven't told anybody really about this cycle but my dh has taken time off work to look after him....
I know exactly what you mean, lo climbs all over me for cuddles and play and doesn't so much want his dad...


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hi all
Unfortunately it was negative this morning. I knew it would be as I've had agonising pain all night, but still floored.
Regroup and think about trying again in feb but not sure I've got the fight in me.

Sorry to be a downer and hope you all have more success and a happy Christmas. Joined this site this time last year and called myself Bahhumbug as I couldn't face Christmas - no change a year on. Xxx


----------



## Degas

So sorry to hear that x


----------



## Hannahsauntie

So sorry to hear your news bahumbug, sending you a huge hug   
I really hope 2016 is your year, don't give up hope....take care X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*bahhumburg* I am so sorry to hear this  I really hope 2016 is your year


----------



## Kieke

bahhumbug - so sorry to hear your news! I really hope you give it another go next year. But for now stay strong hang in there! Much love and hugs xx


----------



## Ontheedge

So sorry Bahumbug, thinking of you xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

So sorry bahhumbug. I hope 2016 is your year - it's such a emotional roller coaster and I can understand why you think you may not have the fight in you. Give yourself and your body time to recover and think about things again in the new year. Sending you love xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

It does make you wonder doesn't it hoping2eggshare if all these things do actually work! Like you said it's never mentioned by the nurses or consultant but then I guess there's no harm in trying, but like you. I'll be sticking with the juice!!


----------



## Justmi

Hi bahhumbug I wish u all d love and hugs there is


----------



## Light12

Hi Hannahsuantie 

Yeah I have my mum and husband hopefully will be fine wonder when test date will be for us If we're transferring on Thursday x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*light12* looking forward to following you and *hannasauntie* with your transfers Thursday- symptom spotting begins 

*johope84* it does make you wonder but I guess it cannot hurt plus it will make us think we've done everything we could  I've really slacked this time with being healthy I've been really unhealthy  now just hoping my lining is thickening up as we speak


----------



## Hannahsauntie

On my last cycle my OTD was ten days after transfer but I tested 8 days later, am not too good with waiting


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hoping2eggshare yikes the symptom spotting! All starting to feel real now


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannasauntie* my clinic was similar- 9 days after transfer (but that was a fresh cycle) I lasted until 5dpt  I cannot wait either I'm so impatient  
Do you think that you will end up testing early again this time?
It is very real for you now! Not long at all left!


----------



## Light12

Hi I am also impatient person last time I tested 6DT this time I'm thinking the same but they say frozen transfer can implanted lat


----------



## Ontheedge

Morning ladies, I was wondering when people often test from...for the very first time I'm PUPO! It's felt like a very long journey to get to this point like for a lot of you Im sure! A hatching blastocyst was transferred yesterday...was fascinating seeing it all happen on screen! Does anyone know when it would start to show on a hpt? How soon do you all plan to test from? Can't decide whether to try and wait till otd or whether that would drive me crazy.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*light12* I have also heard frozen embryos implant later so I have no idea when to plan to test this cycle, I guess maybe we will have to try to be a bit more patient than we were last time!

*ontheedge* axing news that you're PUPO  so magical seeing your little embryo on the screen being out back where he/she should be  sounds like you had a lovely little embryo put back already hatching!- my last one was hatching and that resulted in my LO!
I tested very early I was very lucky to see a line so soon! 
As *light12* said frozen embryos implant later, so I have no idea when to start testing from this time around. 
When is your OTD?


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Ontheedge - congrats on being PUPO!!

In terms of testing my clinic say that it's 11dpt, but I'm not sure how soon it would show?! I know with an ICSI cycle HCG can still be present up to 6dpt (if I'm right?!) from the trigger shot so they recommend not to test until after that point, but with an FET that's not the case so in theory maybe you could test soon, but I really don't know!!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

I've not been too healthy either hoping2eggshare.... I have a really sweet tooth and I'm not a fruit and veg kinda gal. Terrible really   I will try harder though!!


----------



## Ontheedge

Hoping2eggshare thank you so much and thanks for telling me about your LO being a hatching blastocyst...that's given me some extra hope 😊 I have to call clinic tomorrow to book OTD so that might give me a better idea.


----------



## Justmi

Oh me too  hi everyone, I'm 3days ET and I'm already breaking my head on when to test  but i guess after reading all ur lines I just have to keep or rather fight my mind to stop thinking about it


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Love this discussion about when to test...I think I'm going to do the 8 days again like I did the last time!
Honestly I'm just so rubbish at the waiting game


----------



## Light12

Hey all

Just been reading the net about what foods to eat does anyone believe in this...? Such as piniapples oranges Brazil nuts


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I have no idea why but I'm so scared about this thawing process! I have two top quality blasts they said but I guess you can have perfect embryos that do not survive! So scary! I really hope they do!
My LO was a hatching blast, with my frozen two one was starting to hatch and the other had expanded... I'm such a worrier but I guess it's because this is our last cycle...

*light12* I drank pineapple juice after transfer, it's meant to be the core of a pineapple but I can't eat pineapple as I really do not like it at all! Brazil nuts I done last time too I'm sure I did! 
There's no evidence this works as I'm sure out consultants would recommend for us to do this but I did and will do it again, anything is worth a try I guess 

*hannasauntie* me too I'm rubbish at waiting! Although I have no idea when I will test as I'm not that far yet, but I know it will be before OTD for sure!!! Not long now for you 

*justmi* when is your OTD? Any ideas on when you think you will test?

*ontheedge* please let us know how long they recommend you wait to test  you said you have to book your OTD?- is that for bloodwork or just a day for you to test on?

*johope84* I tested on 5dpt and got my bfp on a fresh cycle but I guess it depends on the strength of the trigger used?
11dpt sounds about right as frozen embryos implant later don't they? 
I keep eating bad I just can't help myself :/ but nearer transfer I will stop!!! I'm craving rubbish food right now


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hoping2eggshare that was my biggest fear about the thaw process, I spoke to my acu nurse on Friday and she did her best to reassure me. She said it was very rare for all of them not to survive the thaw process....it helped! My lo was an expanding blast on transfer but am not too sure about the others.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Quite possibly hoping2eggshare. I think with everyones body's reacting in different ways especially when implantation takes place it's really hard to say when to test!! I think you just have to go with what you want to do. I was too scared to test early, so waited until OTD. I think ill be the same this time, although I was tempted, I just made sure I stayed away from the shops and the HPTs!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannahsauntie* that is true my consultant and the nurse did say it is rare to have none to transfer but that 5% sticks in my head that I could be one of them but that would be very unlucky if both embryos didn't survive as it's a 95% thaw success rate! 
It's just so scary I think!
The nurse did say to me that high quality embryos normally thaw well so I really hope that is true!

That's great that your LO was an expanding blast you have given me hope now that the 2 I have are good, they said they are high quality I was just worried as my lo was already hatching, but having one starting to hatch and an expanded one has given me hope now that I know your LO was an expanding blast, thank you!!!! 

I'm sure your blasts are lovely what you have there as I was told they normally only freeze blasts they think will survive the thaw! I'm sure your clinic only does the same! Which I figured was probably true as they wouldn't want to have bad success rates?!

Not long now and you will know more about your embryos that you have there  how are you feeling this time around? I feel strangely nervous which I didn't think I would be having gone through it all before, but once I started it brang back a lot memories and emotions!

*johope84* that is very true it is very hard to know when to test! Well done you for holding out until OTD you're stronger than me  I wish I could hold out but I just cannot help myself I'm soooo impatient!!


----------



## Jody374

Hello ladies, I have reading your posts and would like to join your conversation if ok.  I'm booked in for our FET on Wednesday and so cannot wait for that procedure to happen, we are transferring 2 frozen blasts which I've been told are very good grade so we have everything crossed for success.  I'm taking Progynova x4 per day and the delightful Cyclogest am and pm. Do you know if I have to insert one on day of transfer (forgive my ignorance this is my first transfer). Good luck everybody on whichever stage of the IVF process you have reached.  it is a slow process and many times I have wanted to just throw in the towel (as had suspected OHSS and had to wait an extra 3-4 months for my body to recover). I will keep you updated on my progress and will like to see how you are getting along.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi jody welcome to the thread   yes you still have to take your cyclogest pessary the same day, that continues! I'm transferring Thursday so practically cycling with you but I'm on 3 progynovas a day..
Hoping2eggshare your welcome   so glad I put your mind at rest, when I went for transfer with my lo they put the photo of the embryo up on a huge screen and gave me a copy of the photo, it was so clear that it was expanding and sort of bulging at one part of it and my consultant said its almost ready to hatch! The embryologist came to talk to me to about our other embryos and I can't remember too much of the conversation as to their quality but I know they had to discard 2 as she said they weren't high enough quality to survive the thaw process, I guess your spot on! They want good success rates
Try not to worry about that 5% I guess we can't help it.....the night before et this week I'm staying in a hotel on my own to make sure I get there on time and I know I will spend the whole time by my phone worrying!!!! 
My clinic not far from Manchester city centre and I'm worrying about traffic as we live in Bolton. The last time was so stressful and we barely made it on time....taking no chances!!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*jody* welcome  yes as *hannahsauntie* said you do use cyclogest on transfer day but my clinic recommends that you use them rectally the day of transfer.
Sorry to hear you had OHSS and had to wait :/
Good luck with your transfer 

*hannahsauntie* that's lovely I got a picture of LO (as an embryo) too  and on the screen watch them put her where she belonged  so lovely to have the photo isn't it  I still look at it amazed that it was once my baby, we are lucky to have a photo of them like that  
I think it's the unknown of not being there to see what is happening and waiting for that dreaded call! Like you said we need to try not to worry! Only a few more days and it will be transfer day for you  best to stay near so you're on time plus it will take away the stress of trying to get there


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

I don't know about stronger hoping2eggshare! More like a scaredy cat, scared about the possible outcome! 

I know what you mean about feeling nervous this time. I feel really anxious this time. Even though I knew there was a possibility of it not working last time and I was realistic (I think you have to be) but when you still get that BFN it hits you hard and I can still remember that feeling. It sounds weird   But that feeling makes me feel nervous and having to be realistic again it could be a BFN ( God I hope not!  ) - it's hard to not think like that - but I try my best    It's such an emotional journey!!


----------



## bk2013

hey all

just a quick one - will catch up later with everyone's progress

we're having DDFET and only done OEIVF before - does anyone know what cycle day they might want to do ET?

also what med's am i likely to need to bring back with me (i'm having treatment in athens). i bought a load back end of october but was wondering as i only have 16 days of clexane left and wondered if that will be continued after ET and for possibly how long. also the same for doxy and pred - got 16 days of these too.

any help much appreciated.

bex x


----------



## Justmi

Hi everyone, I just want to give a little progress report about my IVF. It's now 4DpET though nothing extraordinary but I'm having mild cramps, don't know if it means anything but praying seriously I don't get to get that visitor   any time soon


----------



## bk2013

*justmi* could the mild cramps be implantation pains? hope so xx


----------



## Momoko

Hi Hannahsauntie! so, your clinic is ACU ( Guy's hospital in London)? I'm also having my FET in ACU. can I ask you when you got informed to have ET from them after the scan? I'm going for my scan this Thursday and wish they can do it next week. ( I'm going to take a week off as my job is quit stressful and worry I will lose them again )


----------



## Momoko

Hi everyone! Can you tell me what I should prepare for mt FET ? should I hold urine before the transfer ? and after the transfer, do you go to toilet immediately ? and what should I do after the FET ??

Justmi -- what is the different between your mild cramps and period pain ??


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*momoko* you will be advised to have a full bladder so I drank loads of water prior to transfer, I got up straight away to go to the toilet as my bladder felt as if it was bursting!

*justmi* fingers crossed it is implantation 

*bk2013* I'm sorry but I have no advise, maybe worth giving the clinic you're cycling with a call, or hopefully someone here can give you some advice 

*johope84* I can imagine getting the BFN after IVF is devastating! I was devastated after receiving negatives after all my clomid cycles and my 3 Menopur cycles which I was sure would work and they didn't! Must be even worse after an IVF cycle! I'm dreading it this time as I was so lucky last time and I cannot see how I can be lucky again I'm trying to prepare myself for the negative result but you cannot really prepare yourself for something like that any negative result is heartbreaking!
I really hope that you have a positive this time around


----------



## Momoko

Thank you Hoping2eggshare!! do you prepare anything before or after the FET


----------



## Justmi

Bk2013 thanks for your prayers, I pray so too   

Momoko d mild cramps are really mild that I can do anything I want to unlike my real period cramps that I would take an off from work and load myself up with 8-10 Ibuprofen on d first day only

Hoping2eggshare. I hope too that it is implantation, I just hope oh God


----------



## Ontheedge

Hoping2eggshare I had to call clinic to book blood test...is that not how other places do it? I'm really surprised but they want me in a week on Tues so that would be just 10days post 5 day transfer...I'm pleased it's less time to wait but am quite shocked! Think I'll probably wait until then seen as at the best it would show up on a hpt the day before.

Found out that none of the other 4 were suitable to be re-frozen 😞 Feel a bit worried that it puts a bit more pressure on this one...don't like this process at all! Urghhh


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Sounds like it could be implantation cramps Justmi. Fingers crossed it is X 

Bk2013 - sorry I can't help maybe worth ringing your clinic?? 

Thanks hoping2eggshare. Hope you get your positive too.  God knows we go through enough to get it!  

My clinic don't do a blood test Ontheedge, just a HPT and then if positive and all going ok, arrange for a scan a few weeks after. Sorry to hear the others weren't suitable. Fingers crossed this one is THE one


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*ontheendge* my clinic do not do blood tests, my gp done two for me though when I got my positive result 
Sorry that your other 4 were not suitable, I only have these two IF they survive the thaw and that is it :/

*momoko* not really, I drank pineapple juice and ate Brazil nuts- it's not proven to help but it cannot hurt I guess 

*Johope84* I hope we all get our positives! Fingers crossed this is a lucky thread


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi momoko, sorry no my clinic is in Wigan (assisted conception unit) Im transferring at care Manchester where my embryos are, we had our lining scan Last Friday then care called me in the afternoon to say my transfer would be 6 days later...so not long! Hope you get a date for next week sorted at your scan... 

Justmi I got af cramps before my bfp, so could be implantation cramps! Best of luck....when are you testing??

Ontheedge my clinic also do blood tests for hcg on test date and that would be about right those dates they gave you! Good luck to you  

Bk2013 so sorry I can't help either, like the other ladies say it may be best to ring your clinic


----------



## Justmi

Hi Hannasautie  I hope too and tnkx for ur wishes. My on/gyn said on the 19th and I'm struggling so hard to wait for that date  I don't know if I should test on my own as today is d 5DpET, I'm really going crazy   Looking for signs and hanging on d very mild cramps I'm getting. Waiting really drives one crazy


----------



## Momoko

*Justmi* -- I think that's a good sign! Will pray for you  !

My last cycle after my transfer, I got strong cramps the next day ( thought it was implantation ) but the next few days, it was just like period pain. Have you got spotting yet ? how thick was your lining ?

*Hoping2eggshare* -- I don't know what I can prepare for the cycle, just start acupuncture before my ET ( not sure if it's too late to do it, as I only got 2 weeks)

*Hannahsauntie* -- Thank you! Hope my lining is thick enough for the transfer.


----------



## Kieke

ontheedge  - Congrats on being PUPO! My clinic also tests 10 days post 5 day transfer. 

Hoping2eggshare  - stop worrying about the thawing, it will be fine!  

momoko - pineapple juice and brazil nuts for me as well! I will also have an acupuncture session on transfer day and 4 days later (could be 3 or 5, can't remember what she told me).

Hannahsauntie - I'm sure I have mentioned it before but my transfer is also at CARE in Manchester.

Justmi - hang in there! Waiting and not knowing is the worst, I agree.

So I had my first lining scan to check thickness and it's 11.4 thick already! So I was told I don't need to come in for another scan Friday and I can go straight for transfer, the earliest on Monday - hurray!.

I know that in the greater scheme of things I should not complain... but I do (sorry).
Clinic just called  to say transfer is on Thursday the 19th because that fits better for them! I'm so annoyed but there isn't anything I can do about it. 
Sorry for the stupid question but if they test 10 days later I start counting the day after don't I? Which will make OTD Sunday the 29th which probably mean they will have to do it on a Monday. I so don't want to test on a Monday...

But at least I'm making progress. Hope everyone is coping well. I'm on my phone so can't read back to far. xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Not much going on at he moment... Waiting for Friday for my lining scan...

*kieke* that's great news your lining is that thick! How many days of prognova did you do? If all goes well on Friday I should be having my transfer Thursday too so we will be cycle buddies 

Yes you count the day after as 1dpt 
Annoying you have to wait until Thursday when you could of went in on Monday :/

*momoko* I have heard good things about acupuncture and IVF/FETs, it's worth a go


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Quick question..... I've been taking Folic Acid with Vitamin D tablets whilst down regging. Do you think its too early to take it, particularly the folic acid?? I've read that they recommend you take it whilst trying to conceive, which we are albeit not "naturally"! But the purpose of buserelin is to stop the production of FSH and LH in order to prevent ovulation, FSH is the follicle stimulating hormone so am i contradicting this by taking the folic acid?!!!


----------



## Kieke

Hoping2eggshare - I have only been taking the prognova since last Thursday, started on 2mgs and now 4mgs going up to 8mgs on Sat. I'm going to have a super thick lining! Will start the pessaries and fragmin injections on Saturday. I hope my clinic will let me test a day early instead of later but I doubt it... but yeah to being cylcle buddies! 

Jo_Hope - you start the vit D and folic acid as soon as you know you are trying, I have been on them for years lol. It doesn't contradict with anything so don't worry.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi kieke! Yes I do remember your at care Manchester! So sorry to hear there making you wait until next Thursday, but it will be here before you know it...

Johope I've been taking folic acid since September, I don't think it's too early at all   best to get your body ready for pregnancy and give you and baby every chance possible so go for it  

Justmi I tested 8 days past my last transfer and got a clear bfp but was testing every day up to otd! For me I was just going a bit ga ga not knowing and was making my dh miserable so he practically forced me up the stairs to take the test  

Afm not been great, started with a sicknes bug last night and was throwing up till 1 am this morning....I still feel wiped out and hoping that tomorrow I feel better


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannasauntie* I hope you feel better soon  Will it affect your transfer? Is your transfer Thursday?

*Kieke* lovely thick lining!!!  I have no idea what mine is until Friday, I started them last Monday so I really hope mine is lovely and thick too 

*johope84* it will not hurt, it's good when ttc and it will not affect IVF/FETs I've always took them when ttc and on my last IVF, it will just support your body with all the right vitamins it needs


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Thanks hoping2eggshare hopefully not....my clinic weren't too concerned as will be more than 48 hours after symptoms stopped but got to judge it tomorrow as to how I feel and if I'm no better they can delay it to Friday hopefully but I do feel a lot better and eating now which is good...


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thank you Kieke, Hannahsauntie and Hoping2eggshare! You know when you just think things in your head and then completely over complicate things - that's me!! Xx

Hope you feel better soon Hannahsauntie


----------



## flossybear

Just over a week now until my scan and so hopefully around 2 until transfer!  
After all the processes appoints weight loss tears and waiting I can't believe it's almost here!
Today I feel like it's coming to quick now, scared and excited at the same time and I am questioning myself if I have done all I can and what should I do in these next few weeks


----------



## Justmi

Good morning everyone, so today is my 6DpET and I decided to take a home test and hmmmm. 😢 Negative. I don't know if to cry or just wait, as for symptoms, nothing more than d very mild cramps I spoke of and just last night I noticed d outer part of my Vjj (sorry too much info but I just want to know) twitching und right in class as I write. Plsssss somebody tell me I'm still on d safe side for my embryos to survive. Baby dust everyone


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi justmi..hope your ok? Sending you a huge hug   I personally think it's a bit to early to test...some of the other ladies have talked about frozen embryos implanting a little later on...
What kind of hpt did you use?? Was it an early one? I would test again in a day or so if af still not made an appearance...keep strong


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannahsauntie* hope you're feeling better today? I'm glad it will not affect your transfer 

*justmi* holding out hope for you, I think it might be too early to take that result as the final result, I would wait a few more days and test again 

*flossybear* after what seems ages for the cycle to get started it almost creeps up on you doesn't it and you get a whole flood of different emotions


----------



## Justmi

Tnkx Hannahsauntie and Hopping2eggshare for the reassurance, it just lifted my spirit now, I can now concentrate in class and get some more good test strips after school and hold out as u advised for another three or four days. Love u ladies and baby dusts all around


----------



## Momoko

*Kieke* -- I paid for 7 acupuncture. Not sure about pineapple juice but go for brazil nuts.

*Hoping2eggshare* -- at the moment, I went for once and didn't feel anything. (Do I feel something after acupuncture?) I will go another one tonight after work.

My scan will be tomorrow, a little bit worried now. Hope I can get a good result tomorrow


----------



## Momoko

*Justmi*, I think you should wait for a few days and test it again. It is too early for a home test. what if you're pregnant but you were too early to test it. you're just upset and worried for nothing? we're all here with you and support you!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Justmi - like the others said, I think it's still quite early too be testing. Give it another couple of days and test then. Try not to worry too much, easier said than done I know.  

Flossybear - once it things gets moving it does seem to go quickly. Lots of luck to you.  

AFM I had my baseline scan today (I'm on day 16 of buserelin). All is fine and my lining is nice and thin. I have to wait now until I get a call to tell me when to start the progynova. How long after the baseline scan did you start your progynova?? I'm beginning to realise now that this process is lengthier than I first thought and it looks like I'm probably not going to have a transfer until December?? Hmmm maybe this isn't the right thread for me! Everyone else seems so far ahead


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi ladies  
Johope. So glad your lining scan went well! I started the progynova the same day so hopefully your clinic will advise you either today or tomorrow? Have you got the tablets already? Fingers crossed...I had my lining scan 11 days later and 6days after that am at et

Momoko all my fingers and toes crossed for your scan tomorrow, any symptoms I had cramping and my lining was great...I know how you feel, everything is a hurdle!!

Hoping2eggshare thanks so much, apart from feeling a bit tired and spaced out I'm much much better

Justmi keep your chin up and like all the ladies have said test in a couple of days, keep us posted 

Afm am ensconced in my hotel room in Manchester de stressing myself ready for the big day tomorrow...missing my dh and lo like mad...just keep reminding myself why I'm here   Care rang to say am transferring at 1.20 in the afternoon....it's exactly 2 years today that my little embies were created!! All feels surreal


----------



## Momoko

*Hannahsauntie* -- Thank you so much! And fingers crossed for you tomorrow too. Wish you successful this time. and remember to keep us update


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*johope84* I started my prognova the next day (so it was a full new day) and my scan is Friday which will be 10 days after and transfer will be 6 days after if my lining is thin, you should still be on this thread as you should start prognova within the couple days I would think?

*hannahsauntie* I'm glad you're better  how exciting that your transfer is tomorrow 

*momoko* fx'd for your scan tomorrow I hope all goes well for you  Mine is Friday! So if we both get a good result then out transfers should be a day apart


----------



## bk2013

hey all

how are we all doing?

i'm booked in for DDFET on Tuesday. 3rd tx but 1st DD.

good luck to you all

xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks Hannahsauntie! I have the tablets already and the nurse did say I would get a call either today or tomorrow to say when to start the tablets (will more than likely be tomorrow now) so I didn't know whether it was the day they called or a date they gave after. I suspect I should start them either tomorrow or Friday. 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow! Fingers and toes crossed that this is the one and the date is a good omen!  

Thanks hoping2eggshare! According to the schedule I have, i'll have a scan 11 days after starting the tablets and then transfer will be 9 days after that! But I suppose that depends on how my scan goes? Hopefully, I'll start them tomorrow to get things moving!


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hi ladies

I posted at the beginning of this thread, but think I've missed over 20 pages since then so I will need to read back and try and catch up.  

I have my ET on Friday.  My embies were thawed on Monday so have been cheering them on all week.  

Good luck for tomorrow Hannasauntie.  Hope you're taking the opportunity to relax tonight.

Best of luck to everyone with scans coming up. x


----------



## Justmi

Hannasautie, Jo_Hope84 and Momoko tnkx again very much for ur love and support, I really couldn't do without them  I'm going to wait and promise to keep u all posted on my progress ❤ Baby dust all and 

2eggshare all d best for tomorrow 😊


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hello Keeping the faith! Sending you lots of luck for Friday, keep us updated   X


----------



## Jody374

Hi Ladies, I just wanted to give you an update on my progress, I thought I would never reach this day but finally after 42 days since starting my meds (following EC in June) for my frozen embryo transfer we transferred 2 X 5 day blastocysts.  The transfer procedure was very straight forward and very similar to a smear test, the embryologist said that the blastocysts thawed really well and had progressed since thawing which was a good sign.  The nurses were amazing today at Homerton making me relax and taking my mind of what is a very daunting time.  Apart from almost wetting myself with a full bladder and DH making me laugh before going into clinical room everything was smooth and I was worrying unnessarily so.  This whole process has been very long and emotional at times I've felt like giving up a few times but now we are so close.  All I can do now is eat healthily, pray and wish for all the luck in the world!!! 🐣🐣


----------



## flossybear

Your post made me smile jody it sounds like everything went well for you and I'm pleased it wasn't as daungting as you thought. Fingers crossed got you


----------



## Light12

Hi All

I'm up so early I can't sleep my transfer is tomorrow at 2:10 feeling really nervous


----------



## Keeping the faith

That's great news Jody, glad it went well. Sending you fairy dust.

Hope you got back to sleep Light. Best of luck for today.

I'm due my et tomorrow but feel as though my af is about to arrive, bit of cramp during the night and again this morning! Will phone my clinic this morning, really hope I'm wrong as my embies are already thawed.    

Xxxx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi jody congrats on becoming pupo (pregnant until proven otherwise!)  so glad it all went well, did you have a look on screen at your embryo being transferred?? I didn't the last time but I'm determined to do it today no matter how uncomfortable I am

Keeping the faith, I'm feeling exactly the same as you...worrying in case they don't thaw. I asked the nurse on the phone would they ring me if there was a problem and she said only if there WAS a problem and she said it was rare, they will begin the thaw around 12 today....omg nervous! 

Light12 I was up at 2.30, and 3.30 am this morning too....!! Hope your ok? Is it this afternoon your transfer or tomorrow? Wishing you lots of luck  

Justmi how are you doing today?? Been thinking about you


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Scan tomorrow I'm praying my lining is thick enough 

*hannahsauntie & light* all the luck in the world today  I cannot wait for you both to update that you're PUPO and then cheer you along in your tww 

*keeping the faith* good luck for tomorrow for you too  I've been cramping the whole time on prognova like my period was about to arrive so hopefully it's nothing! Maybe it's due to your lining thickening?

*justmi* I really hope you're ok today 

*bk* good luck for Tuesday how exciting 

*jody* brilliant news that you have had your transfer  wishing you all the best 

*johope84* I hope you hear from them soon I'm sure you will


----------



## Kieke

Justmi - hope you are hanging in there!
I agree with the other ladies and think you tested too early.

Momoko - I just feel relaxed and tired after acupuncture. I had a session yesterday and she found some right strong needle point, I've not had that before!
Hope your scan goes well today.

Jo_Hope - I agree with you, the FET progress seems to take forever! Didn't expect it at all. But we are getting there.

Hannahsauntie - hope it all goes well today! 
I'll be there next week  

Jody374 - good luck Jody! 

Light12 - hope you have a smooth transfer today.

Are any of you ladies taking fragmin injections?
And which test are the best to use for HPT? My OTD will be on a Sunday so have to wait an extra day for my blood test at the clinic. 
So I will do a HPT on my actual OTD.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Thanks so much kieke and hoping2eggshare   
Kieke I am taking fragmin! Took it last time with my lo and had to do it until I was 36 weeks...I know it's quite a painful jab but it's worth it if it makes the difference, I used super drug early response test the last time and it worked for me so will use those again

Hoping2eggshare I was cramping too and still am, it's a good sign!!   all be revealed tomorrow


----------



## Kieke

Hannahsauntie - I will be taking fragmin as a precaution this time. I was just wondering 2 things: do I inject in my stomach? And also, I was planning on doing the 5/6 pieces of pineapple thing after transfer but read you should have pineapple if you also use blood thinners, any thoughts on this? 

I will make a trip to Boots for the HPT once I'm actually pupo, not long for you now. I bet you keep clock watching


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Kieke yes I did my injections in my tummy too....I also did the pineapple thing last time whilst I was taking fragmin and still got my lo, if I had read that I doubt I would have done the pineapple now....it's totally up to you in the end but I also took fragmin as a precaution...not long for you now, yes I'm clock watching big time!!!


----------



## Light12

Hey all

Just had my transfer all went well now the dreaded 2ww. 1 embryo was thawed yesterday and has made progress over night has started to hatch they said it is a 5BB test date is 26/11 doubt I can wait that long

Hannahsuantie have you had your transfer 

Best of luck to everyone x


----------



## Momoko

Hi everyone!  Just had my scan. Well,  feeling really upset and hopeless.  My lining is just 7.8mm. ( I asked the nurse what was my lining last time, and she said it was 10.4mm) and the grade of these two embryos was only 4CC. She arranged my transfer next Friday. But I don't think there's any hopes.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi light! Transfer all done and dusted  feels strange to say am pupo  Congrats on being pupo too!!!
Care only had to thaw one embie and it expanded beautifully so am really happy with that....
My otd is the 23rd but I will be testing earlier than that too  no patience whatsoever!
Had a mini meltdown as I left the clinic, dh dropped me off at the hotel to pick my car up but he dropped me off in the wrong area rushing about, I got totally lost and was panicking and desperately needed to wee 
Eventually found the hotel and blagged a key for the loo, only to drive half way home and need it again!!!! It was that bad I had to run in a gym and use there's haha!....kept stressing thinking my bladder was crushing the embie, silly I know but these are the things you think

*momoko*just modifying here as we crossed posts, 7mm is all they need for a good enough lining...don't give up hope! They wouldn't book you in to transfer otherwise, there's still a week to go and the day of transfer the consultant will check your lining again and you can ask what it's at....am sure it will be fine...sending you best wishes


----------



## Light12

Hey

I also needed a wee really bad my test date is 3 days longer the  yours


Momko don't give up 7mm is a good lining


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi light12 - congrats on being PUPO!  

Momoko - try not to feel like that, there's still time for the lining to thicken some more and like Hannahsauntie said 7mm is thick enough and they wouldn't book you in they didn't think you were ready.  

Hannahsauntie - congrats to you too on being PUPO! Sounds an eventful day!  

AFM - the clinic rang today I'm to start progynova on 17th, have a scan to check my lining on 27th and transfer scheduled for 7th December... So still a bit to wait! I'd like to still stay on this thread if that's ok? I know my transfer isn't until December  

Out of curiosity how long did you take buserelin??

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Justmi

Hannasauntie: hi tnkx for ur concern, I'm fine and doing well. As for the cramps, I had them on d day of my transfer and I called my doctor and she said its fine not to worry, so please don't worry.

And to all u other lovely ladies with d same concern, please don't worry it's all going to be fine with d transfer 

Again to all the lovely ladies who would be transferring Tomorrow all the best of luck and don't worry it will be over before u know it

Baby dusts all over and I'll keep u all posted on my progress. 

Love u all


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannahsauntie* I hope all went well today and that you're having a lovely relaxing evening 

*light* fantastic news  so happy for you! One of my frozen embryos is a 5BB beginning to hatch!

*momoko* mine was 7mm on my last cycle I'm sure it was I will double check tomorrow but i got my bfp that cycle so keep the faith 
Also do not worry too much as they only freeze embryos that have a potential to achieve pregnancy I think...

*johope84* yes please stay on the thread we will cheer you along  I was not on burselin I'm afraid but I'm sure someone can help you 

*Kieke* I agree with superdrug tests being sensitive


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thank you hoping2eggshare!


----------



## Momoko

Thank you so much for all you lovely ladies and positive comments. You all are my transfer buddies. I know I still have 1 week to increase my lining thickness. But I'm worried about the grade of my embryos. Does any of you know about the grade?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*momoko* this is a good website all about grading I was sent it in my last cycle by another lady- http://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi hoping2eggsahare yes am having a very chilled out night thanks! And planing much the same for the next week! Good luck for tomorrow and let's us know how you get on  

Momoko I'm not too great with embryo grades but I know some ladies who have had successful births with 2 day and 3 day embies....try not to worry too much but I understand that it's not that easy. On the day of transfer ask the embryologist when they come to speak to you, I quizzed mine to no end this morning whilst I had the chance and they are brilliant...

Johope, yes please stay! It really will come around quick....I started buserelin on 5th October and stopped only 6 days ago...I can't believe how quick the time has actually gone since i first rang to make our appointment


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannahsauntie* I will for sure update after my appointment hopefully with good news! Hoping my lining is thick!

I'm glad that you are having a nice chilled out night 

How many embryos did you have put back? Did they mention grades etc?


----------



## Hannahsauntie

We had one put back in the end, she did tell me the grades it was 4a  
Expanded nicely after thawing and she pointed out the area where it was starting to hatch....she said they were really pleased with its quality but to me it really doesn't mean anything until I get that bfp I so desperately want to see next week!
Hope you have a great lining tomorrow and fingers crossed a date for transfer next week


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

That is lovely news *hannahsauntie* sounds like a perfect little blast, I really hope he/she is getting snug as we speak


----------



## Light12

Hello

Hannahsuantie how are you getting on I had period type minor cramps yesterday and some today maybe I'm getting nervous and a lot on wind lol


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi light, yes pretty much the same here....very mild cramping and a slight pulling this morning on one side
Am not sure if I was overdoing it though as my lo was really fractious and I was trying to get him dressed whilst he was fighting to get away! Nothing since then but I've been resting a lot.....
I know it's a really nerve racking time....have you tried the zita west two week wait relaxation?? You can download it on iTunes...I listeneted to it last time I had transfer and listened to it last night. I did have a bit of a giggle at first but was so relaxed after it I was asleep within 5 minutes


----------



## Light12

Hey 

I also had the same problem with my son this morning getting him dressed in always drop him off but the day offered to take him to nursery today so he was very emotional. Have dull pain down below I think I am paying to much attention. Had some Brazil nuts love them really keen to have Tesco fresh pinapple juice but not sure if I am allowed to. This 2ww is so long glad I have you as a buddy...

Hope everyone else is keeping well


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Glad too light!   the tww is so stressful I agree! I've had nothing all morning since then but just thinking the embryo doesn't attach for a couple days after transfer so trying not to stress too much!
Hope everyone else ok?? Thinking about hoping2eggshare today, looking forward to hearing about scan results today


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Lining is nice and thick 9.2mm  transfer is Thursday!- I will find out what time on Wednesday when they call me  
Got to hope they both thaw or at least one of them when they take them out on Thursday!!!

*light* I'm sure that's the juice I had from tesco last cycle!

*hannahsauntie & light* I hope these cramps are your embryos trying to get snug


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Fantastic news hoping2eggshare    don't worry about the thaw process, I know I did but so unnecessarily...the first one made it and we still have two left in storage 
Are you just having the one put back? Not long till Thursday! !


----------



## Kieke

Light12 - glad your transfer went well! Gosh a proper full 14 days wait... it's long but you can do it!

Momoko - I echo the other ladies, no need to panic! A lot can happen in a week and I'm sure your clinic knows what they are doing.

Jo_Hope 84 - not long for you, glad you have some dates to work around.

Hoping2eggshare - superdrug it is! 
Pleassed to hear your lining is getting nice and thick and ready! 
We will have transfer on the same day  

Hannahsauntie - did they tell you what your lining was before transfer? From last time I can't remember CARE giving that many details but I will ask the questions next time.
I tried the relaxation thing, not sure if it's my thing but will give it another go next week.

No news here. I have a very nosey manager whom I told that we are having treatment earlier this year (I figured I had to tell them with all the time off for apps). Anyhow he knows stuff is happening (I told him a while back that it's all on-going...) but I have managed to keep it quiet this time.
This morning he asked me outright how things were and when I told him fine he said 'I mean with you and your treatment'! I told him that if I wanted to share anything I would let him know.
I turned slightly red but hey ho it needed to be said, I'm sure he won't bug me anymore for a while


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kieke* that's great that we are transferring on the same day  sounds like you put your boss in his place 

*hannahsauntie* thank you, I have requested them to thaw both to put both back... Well if they survive! As I will not be doing anymore treatment after this


----------



## Light12

Hello 
Hoping2eggshare that's great nurse good luck 

Yeh I really wanted it but my mum's like it ain't good for you so I'm confused


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hi ladies

ET today and one hatching blast on board     Glad my wee embie is home, and hopefully he/she's settling in.

Hoping2eggshare - fab news re your lining.  Roll on Thursday!

Light12 - congrats on being pupo we have the same otd, fingers, toes and everything else crossed.

Hannahsauntie - congrats on being pupo.  Your toilet troubles on the way home made me laugh.

Momoko - your lining sounds fine, and it should thicken up by your next scan.  It's such a stressful process, there's always something we're worrying about  

Hope everyone has a fab weekend.  Trying to put my feet up, but this is a madhouse! xxxx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi kieke, they didn't tell me my lining thickness at care but I bet if I asked they would have...who knew men could be so nosey!!! Good for you with your come back line, I guess I would have been the same and turned red  
Thanks so much keeping the faith and congrats on being pupo too   When's your test date

Hoping2eggshare all be great   us too, this is my final ever treatment...


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hannahsauntie, my test date is 26/11/15, so a few days after you.  Everything crossed for us


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Thanks keeping the faith! Everything crossed for us all 

Anybody thought about joining the 2ww board? I tried to but I feel more at home here now...


----------



## Justmi

Hi Hannasauntie & Light wish u a happy and stress free tww, I'm on my 8DpET and not to make u feel more nervous but it can b kinda crazy to wait🙃 As for d cramps .... Don't worry it's not in ur heads, it's real, I started having mine on d third day till now, it's not really painful but mild. It's all going to be alright for 😊

Hoping2eggshare hi, I'm happy for u and wait with u in love and prayers for Thursday 😇

Baby dusts everyone 👼


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Congrats on being PUPO Keeping the Faith!

Hope you are all doing ok Hannahsauntie, Light12 and Justmi. Keeping yourselves as occupied as you can be!

Great news on your lining Hoping2eggshare! Thursday will soon be here!

Kieke glad you put your boss in his place, sometimes people can be too nosey and insensitive and need telling!

AFM just counting down the days! Struggling with the buserelin and the side effects. Hot sweats at night and managing about 2-3 hours sleep a night!   Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Sorry just a quick one I will do personals later... I started cyclogest this morning and I cannot remember- do you have to use it at the same time everyday or does it not matter as long as you use it morning and night?


----------



## Kieke

Hoping2eggshare - my clinic told me to take them both at the same time and I'll be taking them in the evening before I go to bed.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thank you *kieke* I was sure I took them at the same times last time I just couldn't remember my mind went blank so thank you  
How are you?


----------



## Light12

Hannahsuantie  when are you planning on testing...?


----------



## Hannahsauntie

hi ladies  
Hi light, definatley going to test next weekend but am going away on Saturday morning so not sure!! I tested 8dp5dt the last time so maybe will do this again....
Hoping2eggshare I take mine at the same time every day too, I bet your getting excited for Thursday now  
Justmi, how are you doing Any news yet?? Or are you waiting to otd?
Afm not had such a great day and have been really stressed out worrying it's not worked   I haven't had any real chance to rest today as its been non stop, I'm completley exhausted and the af cramps have been pretty rotten tonight but now eased off....my dh was worried about me so we had a chat and he said I was like this the last time!!! Am tonnes better now  
Hope everyone's ok??


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I hope everyone is doing well 

*hannahsauntie* how many dpt are you? I cannot wait for you to test! Hopefully with these symptoms matching last time let's hope this is your bfp 

Yes I'm doing mine the same time I really couldn't remember 
I am starting to look forward to it  still slightly nervous!


----------



## Justmi

Hi ladies

Hannasauntie tnkx for d love, I'm doing great, though still having mild cramps but good, tomorrow would be my 10DpET and I've decided to test again and that scares me bcos that means it's just 4 days to d real clinic test😖 I sure will keep u all posted 

Baby dust from Germany  to all u lovely ladies.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Keeping all my fingers crossed for luck justmi   Let us know how you get on with the test

Hoping2eggshare am now two and a half days past, I so hope so but you just never know until that line pops up, am going to be a nervous wreck I just know it! 
I was just the same as you this time last week, really nervous but honestly it will all be fine....so excited for you


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*justmi* good luck with testing I really hope it's good news for you 

*hannahsauntie* I'm sure I will be too when it comes down to it, IVF/FETs are like emotional roller coasters one moment we are up then down, we feel a lot of emotions especially during each stage right up until to testing. Even after testing it's either a happy but scared emotion or a very sad emotion... We all have a lot riding on this, I wish we all didn't have to go through this and that we could all just fall pregnant naturally but I guess it wasn't meant to be for us but I'm glad there are boards like this that we can talk to people who 100% get how we feel, I just wish none of us had to go through this 

Anyway sorry for the essay 

I will be keeping everything crossed for next weekend for you 

Thank you, I just want Thursday to hurry along so that I can stop worrying about the thawing process and to being one step closer to knowing the outcome!


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hoping2eggshare lovely heartfelt words  and your so spot on. I so wish none of us had to go through this but am so glad it's got me connected to such wonderful ladies. It really doesn't feel as lonely sharing it with you all  
Hope everyones well on this miserable weather Sunday! !


----------



## Justmi

OMG!!!!!!!!! Ladies ladies oh my God oh my God, I carried out d test as I said I would, two different ones and OMG a very BFP, a BFP. Don't know if I can post it, I'll try and then oh Goddddddd!!!!

I wish this for all of u ladies, in d stage of transfer or in d 2ww.

Oh my God, I'm sorry I'm talking folw but OMG!!!!

Let me c if I can post d picture 💃🏻💃🏻

Oh no I don't think I can


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Congratulations justmi!!!!!!! That's so fantastic to hear this morning   
I don't think you can post pictures on here but you can upload the picture as an avatar on your forum profile 
So so happy for you


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

SPOTS  I have loads! OMG these stupid hormones 

*justmi* CONGRATULATIONS     I'm am so thrilled for you  the first bfp of the thread  you must be ecstatic 

*hannahsauntie* how are you feeling today? I'm having a lazy Sunday today


----------



## Light12

Congratulations how days post transfer did you test I am 3 days post 5 days transfer I wanted to test today but it's to early the 2ww is so long


----------



## Momoko

Congratulations! Thats a good news.  As I said,  you worried about nothing


----------



## Justmi

Oh tnkx everyone, I couldn't have been able to do this or stay this long without u lovely ladies. Thank u so very much, I'll try and change my avatar now 

I'm 10Dp2DET, though it's a BFP, I'll still carry out another test on Wednesday with d digital pregnancy test that shows d time line, OMG I'm running crazy in my head and wish I didn't have to go to work in d next 30mins

Love love u lovely ladies

Baby dust from Germany


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi hoping2eggshare, not feeling so great today   very stressed out and had a huge row with dh this morning..all is fine now but I keep upsetting myself thinking it's not worked!! I've had no symptoms today other than feeling completely exhausted and light cramping...
Honestly I will be ok when I've chilled out tonight 
Am promising myself a full bottle of wine if it's a bfn...it's been a while! !!
Hope your doing ok?? 
So happy for you justmi


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*light12* how are you getting on? Any ideas when you think you will test?

*hannahsauntie* sorry you were stressed out  Some people do not have symptoms until late in pregnancy and it's still super early try not to worry too much ( I know that is easier said than done)! I'm keeping everything crossed for you 

I hope that everyone else is ok?


----------



## Justmi

Hannasauntie hi I'm fine, I'm just getting home from work but please don't drink any wine I don't think that's safe and sorry about dh.... It happens and I pray it's a BFP


----------



## Light12

Hello 

Hannahsuantie  I'm feeling the same that it hasn't worked :/
I think it's the hormones playing up

Hoping2eggshare I doing well have had quite a lot of dull pains down below I am off work this week Im hoping to test on Wednesday that's when I test with my son 6 days post 5 day but not sure if I will get the results I want when do people think it's good to test after a FET last cycle was ICSI.


----------



## Momoko

Hi Hoping2eggshare! Thank you for thinking about other ladies here. im not feeling alright, worrying about my lining and my 2 embies. It seems they aren't strong enough. FET is this Friday. I don't know what I should do if this time fails again   

Do you know when the clinic thaw frozen embies?  The day before FET or the morning of FET? 

Also, do you know if we want to try pregnant naturally. How long should I wait after this frozen cycle?


----------



## Light12

Hello 

My embie was thawed on Wednesday and transferred on Thursday don't worry to much about it was worrying my self mad thinking they both would be bad quality but when we got there on Thursday she said we only thawed one as it was good quality and it has made progress from when it was thawed. Everything will be fine just relax...The 2ww wait is stressfull :/


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*momoko* honestly try not to worry about your lining as it should continue to thicken up still since your last scan :hugs: my clinic requires 7mm to do transfer so it fine 
They are taking mine out the morning of transfer (Thursday)
I think you can try the next cycle- I think they normally wait between medicated cycles for IVF.

*light12* will be crossing everything for Wednesday for you! Hoping them pains are your embryo getting snug!!! 
I'm not too sure I tested 5dp5dt with my LO but it was a fresh cycle, I've heard frozen embryos can take longer to implant :/ I did however see a lady post on another forum I'm on and she got her bfp at 5dp5dt with an FET. I'm not sure when the earliest to test would be...

*justmi* is it starting to sink in that you're pregnant?


----------



## Light12

Hi 

Yeh they do say it takes longer to implant but I'm so impatient but I suppose if everything is going well so far what's the rush just hope we all get our postives


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*light* I will be the same and probably start testing from then too as I'm fat too impatient  good luck!


----------



## Keeping the faith

Jo-hope84 - hopefully your night sweats are easing and you're managing to get a better sleep.  

Hoping2eggshare - I take my cyclogest 12 hours apart, at the same time (or as close as poss) morning and night.  That's just what my clinic advised but they each have their own thoughts don't they?!

Justmi - fantastic news.  Congratulations, you must be delighted   

Hannasauntie - it seems to be impossible to get through the 2ww with no stress.  Don't worry about it, try and get your feet up for a bit if you can.    sending you hugs and fairy dust.

On the subject of stress....yesterday my dh and my dad were ripping out our kitchen in preparation for new one getting fitted next weekend (great timing  ), the dog got hold of a box of goodies from the cupboard and ate a bag of fun size milky ways and 2 dime bars....cue throwing up everywhere, whilst I freaked out I was going to need to go to the emergency vet, and my ds was running about like a Tasmanian devil in the mess and chaos.  Got my feet up for a while later in the afternoon and watched crap t.v - fab.  Kitchen is an absolute riot, heavens knows what we will do for meals all week   

Light12 - low down pains sounds like a good sign.   

Momoko - my clinic is also 7mm for transfer so your lining will be fine.  Try not to worry.  my embies were thawed on the Monday for a Friday transfer, I can only imagine mine were originally frozen early.

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Justmi

Hello ladies how was ur day today? I had a day off so had my feet up for most of the day😊

Hannasauntie to be truthful..... Not yet, I still have mild cramps and I just noticed that l get really hot during d day and mostly at night, aside from that I'm still looking and waiting for signs 😇

Baby dust from Germany lovely ladies


----------



## Momoko

*Light12* -- at your embie has made progress, what is the quality of it ? (sorry to ask, am worrying about my embies)

*Hoping2eggshare* -- my transfer is at 12 on Friday. not sure when they thaw my embies, I started my cyclogest yesterday and keep taking progynova 3 times a day. hopefully, they can help to increase my lining. I go to a chinese clinic for acupuncture every 2 days. I also take a week off for the transfer. I try to relax as possible as I can.

*Keeping the faith* -- how many days of your embies ?? 3 days or 5 days ? and why does it take so long to thaw ? what grade of yours ?? ( sorry to ask too much, my 2 4CC drive me nuts, keep thinking if they can't wait for the transfer)


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi ladies, awh momoko am feeling your stress today. The way your writing your getting yourself distressed for Friday...I so know it's hard! Sending you hugs   This whole process start to finish is tough mentally and physically. I am praying everything will go fine on Friday   And have got a good feeling for you. I was exactly the same. My embies were thawed out an hour before I went to clinic and I could not relax on the bed until the embryologist came to speak to me and I fired her with questions. Now once again my stress levels are through the roof with this 2ww   

So many transfers creeping up this week, am really excited for all you lovely ladies!

My dh has sent me upstairs for a rest. Last night was not good for the stress levels as my lo was up for 4hours until 12.30 last night, dh had to be up at 5 to drive to Coventry..it was a distraction at least   but I was completley exhausted today and have slept for most of it. Still really tired now but am tuned into the no symptoms! My dh said you didn't really have any the last time but what I do remember is that by day 7 my sense of smell was heightened...was a really strange sensation and stayed all through my pregnancy so am trying to tune into that but nothing!! Omg the 2ww sends you crazy   
Keepingthefaith your story has made me giggle!! Is it take out food all week for you?


----------



## Momoko

*Hannahsauntie* -- Hi! thanks for thinking of me. As you know, my embies are only 4CC. I failed fresh cycle last time ( my lining was 10.4mm and im sure my embie was very good quality too but it failed), that's why I worry this time. I know I can improve my lining thickness but I cannot change any facts for my embies. and I don't even know what I should do if I fail this time. I try to relax and watch TV and YouTube the whole day. I can feel your stress of 2WW, as I had the same feeling last time. I got cramps the day after transfer and I went to walk-in center to see a doctor. Also, my job is very stressful too, am thinking how to deal with this stress for my 2 WW. like all of you said, frozen embryo implantation takes longer t implant. I completely agree we get stress out each stage of FET. I truly wish we all can get BFP this cycle.


----------



## Light12

Hello

My embie was a 5BB it had made progress and start to hatch it was a different grade when it was frozen 3 years ago but they took mine out 24 hours before transfer


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hi all I have previously posted on here - Im going tomorrow to Hewitt centre to have hopefully my one and only frostie transferred!  I'm extremely nervous about the thaw with us only have 1 😣.  Booked for acupuncture too before and after so I have everything crossed xxx  lots and lots of baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

The last few days my skin has been awful! Has anyone else's skin been horrible?

*keeping the faith* I ended up doing them 12 hours apart at the time my mind went blank and I really couldn't remember 
Sounds very hectic with the dog and the kitchen! I'm glad you managed to rest!

*justmi* glad you have been resting today  do you have an early scan booked?

*hannahsauntie* sorry you had an unsettled night, my LO has been like that for a few nights and is now unwell talk about timing! I was so stressed during my last cycle I was convinced it wouldn't work and it did so try not to worry 
OMG the heightened sense of smell I remember that! Horrible! You smell EVERYTHING! Not long now 

*momoko* lucky you have your time already, I don't get my time until Wednesday (transfer Thursday). Please try not to worry about the lining 7mm is required and you have that! 4CC must be good enough as apparently they only freeze embryos with a good chance at my clinic so I'm sure yours must do?

*light* I have a 5bb starting to hatch and a 4bb that's expanding, I cannot wait to hear how things go with your 5BB! I wonder why my clinic are taking them out on the day and yours took you're out 24 hours before- all the clinics seem to do things differently!

*clairemarie* good luck with your transfer tomorrow, Please let us know how you get on


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi hoping2eggshare my skin is a mound of spots!! And really pale and pasty too   don't think the stress helps! 
Only 3 more sleeps until the big day for you! My mum also said stress really makes no difference, if that little embie wants to survive and its strong enough then it will make it so am just going day by day, sorry to hear your lo is poorly, it does make it harder to relax...so far tonight my lo has woke up 3 times and he was shattered from last night so I pray he's not coming down with anything too...or it could be more teeth!

Hi Claire, best wishes for tomorrow! I had acupuncture too with my last cycle which was a success, definatley helped to relax me and sleep!

Momoko I can remember those feelings so clearly of so wanting it to work and everything riding in it being a success, this cycle has uprooted so many memories for me...the last time I booked a weekend away with my dh, we went out to the cinema and had dates nights, a lot! I went out for coffees and meals with my close family who knew and asked them to take my mind of it....keeping busy and long distractions are really needed.
My job is very stressful too but I've took the sick note offered, my case load will just have to wait. I know that's not an option for everyone but see it as a distraction


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi ladies - sorry i've not been online for a couple of days. How is everyone?

Justmi - Congrats on you BFP!! Great news

Keeping the Faith - Thanks, managing to sleep some albeit it is broken, but beggars can't be choosers! 

Hoping2eggshare - I've had an outbreak of spots too, on my forehead and hairline   My clinic told me to take the cyclogest 12 hours apart at the same, think i did mine at 10am and 10pm. I'll probably do it earlier this time.
Not long for you now  

I've got an info sheet from somewhere that says about thawing, something along the lines of a 3 day thaw was done the day before and a 5 day thaw on the day. I may have got that completely the wrong way round though - i'll dig the sheet out!!

Momoko - hope you're feeling better

How are you feeling Hannahsauntie??

Clairemarie - Good luck for tomorrow

Not much from me, start Progynova tomorrow, so one step nearer!! Sorry if i've missed anyone - trying to catch up!! x


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi jo! Am not too bad tonight...having a lovely chilled out night watching walking dead all on my own. Bliss!
Am tuning into my body a fair bit tonight as am getting very strong af cramps...I hope it's a good sign  
When's your next scan booked Hope your feeling ok? Hope the progynova stop the hot sweats!!!


----------



## Momoko

*Light12* -- just found out that my clinic will thaw mine in the morning. hope they will make progress and hatch. 

*clairemarie240283* -- best of luck for tomorrow! 

*Hoping2eggshare* -- that was an original plan for my FET. I thought I would have my transfer at the beginning of Nov. So, I'm thinking to take a few more days off. 5 or 6 days after ET and let my embies implant. I know you're trying to comfort me and thank you for that. It's because my 1st cycle everything seemed to be good but it failed at the end. It makes me fear. The nurse comforted me too last Thursday, and she said not many patients are able to freeze their embryos.

* Hannahsauntie* -- Mt company is not as good as yours. I was trying to take my 2 weeks off for FET ( I didn't tell them I have my ICSI) and they didn't approve my holiday. So, I insisted to take one week off. ( but will email them I need time off and ask for a few more day) By the way, can you drink coffee?? I quit drinking coffee in the morning ( it is hard to work without caffeine ) I google what drink for pregnancy and found out soya milk is also good for pregnancy. not sure if it's true or not but I prefer soya than pineapple.


----------



## Momoko

Hi, Jo_Hope 84! Thank you for caring , I try not to think about my lining and my embies. Anyway, thank you for your information, it is useful and at least I know mine will thaw in the morning.


----------



## clairemarie240283

Thank you for all best wishes !
Just a quick one also if anyone having to use holidays in the 2ww , I rang my gp who willingly gave me a 2 week sicknote from tomorrow  saying ' gynaecology procedure '  !  They didn't even want to see me they just said take it easy and relax and that they quite often sign ladies off for the 2ww to take some pressure off if needed !  Xxx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi momoko, caffeine free tea! I drank that and cold water during my last transfer and pregnancy   never tried soya milk, heard it's really good for you though 

Hi Claire, I have took my clinics two week sick note from the day of transfer, my company know and have been very lucky they have been so understanding..I don't get a lot of leave as am a part time worker so I was grateful for the note x


----------



## Justmi

Hi ladies❤

Clairemarie all d best for tomorrow's transfer

Jo_Hope84 tnkx  

Hoping2eggshare not yet but I think we would find out on Thursday when we go for d clinical pregnancy test, I sure will keep u all posted

Lovely ladies keep d faith, I know we will all have our best news this cycle   ❤❤

Baby dust from Germany ❤


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks Hannahsauntie - glad you're feeling a little better and you're relaxing tonight.   I'm feeling ok, just a little tired! The sweats seems to have gone, but I do have hot flush moments! 

Momoko - I'm sure your lining will be just fine. I am keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## clairemarie240283

Just a quick question dont know if anyone can help ?  I was told my transfer would be today - but I've heard nothing this morning regarding time etc? I'm about 90 min away from clinic and have booked in for acupuncture at 12!! Shall I be worried that they haven't rang me yet with a time of transfer?  😢😢 Xx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi Claire, call them now and ask....I was given my time the day before and with all your travel you need to have an idea
Best of luck for today and keep us posted


----------



## Light12

Hi 

Claire my clinic said they will only call me if there's a problem so looks like good news 

Hope everyone is doing well these 2ww are sooo long want to test tomorrow but bet ill chicken out


----------



## clairemarie240283

They called and said good news my.one and only survived the thaw!  All systems go 👍 Xxx


----------



## Light12

Goodluck Claire


----------



## Justmi

Go Claire  all the best


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*Claire* that is brilliant news  so excited for you! Let us know how it goes 

*light* good luck for tomorrow I'm really hoping you get your bfp   

*justmi* Thursday will soon be here! Bet you cannot wait to make it official and get your scan booked in 

*momoko* I will be crossing everything for you for this cycle  Try not to be too down about grades either as a lot of embryos can improve after the thaw 

*hannahsauntie* I hope your LO is a little more settled, I know the feeling with teething and illness' it's like they never get a break do they  I hope you managed to get a better nights sleep!
That is very true I was so stressed out last time, once they're snug they're very strong your mum is right 

*johope84* yes mine are being thawed on the day as they're blasts  bet you're happy to of started he prognova today  feels like you're one step closer


----------



## Justmi

Honestly Hoping2eggshare I can't wait anymore for Thursday, it's now like a year away😜
Anyway still holding on and would keep u all informed 

Baby dust all and cool rests and transfers ❤


----------



## Momoko

Claire, all the best for you!  

Hannahsauntie -- I went for an acupuncture today, and asked the doctor that he said soya milk is good. so, im thinking to start drinking it everyday. how are you today btw ?? any wild cramps ??

Hi Jo! thank you so much! are you alright today? at this stage, the only thing I can do right now is to have acupuncture. and I try to relax myself,  keep eating and drinking a lot of water.

Hoping2eggshare -- Am going to ask about my embies before my transfer on Friday. Hope they're in progress


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

I'm feeling ok thanks Momoko - had a hair cut and colour today, always makes me feel better! Probably one of the best things to do is to try and relax and not worry about it. Easier said than done I know X


----------



## Kieke

Hello ladies - some personals will follow later but it's been a bit a bit of a crazy day...

Like we all know nothing ever goes according to plan on this journey but listen to this...
I got a call from my clinic this morning at 10.30 asking if I was nearby! I thought I was going to faint!
So I had to rush to the clinic, no time to pick up my DH  
When I arrived at the clinic I wanted a word with someone re the cock up - they insist I have the days wrong because the logged notes are correct   However they did apologise for not calling me yesterday to confirm the time - who's cookoo here?? I also requested an afternoon appt to make it easier for DH who is disabled which they clearly ignored as well...
Anyhow, the embryologist and consultant insisted that all will be fine.... embryo thawed perfectly and is starting to hatch. They grade inside and outside and both are a 2 but I have no idea what that means and forgot to ask.  
I was concerned  that I haven't taken my fragmin and pessaries long enough (should be 5 days in advance according to my clinic) but they said that some clinics start 3 and others 1 day in advance. I will take their word for it.
So it was far from ideal and hopefully I don't have to go to war with them over this.... but I'm now PUPO!

My acupuncture lady could fit me in tonight and my OTD is Friday 271/11. Never a dull moment


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*kieke* oh wow what a hectic day! But at least it's all done and you're now PUPO  I would for sure make a complaint about the mix up with days and needing a certain appointment so your husband could go!


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Oh wow kieke!!!! Can't believe care did that you but your pupo!! Fantastic news   who did your transfer?? I really wanted mr Atkinson to do it but it was an Asian man who's name I didn't get, he was fantastic

Hoping2eggshare lo is teething and really clingy today but managed to get a lovely chilled evening last night  

Claire fantastic news!!!

Jo hope you've had a lovely relaxing day

Momoko so glad you enjoyed the acupuncture, it's amazing...wish I could have had some this cycle....am doing ok thanks n  

Justmi not long for the official test! So happy for you

Am am now 5 days in and really want to test but not today...I have bought no pee sticks yet! Am thinking Thursday when dh gets back from work


----------



## clairemarie240283

Wow after 6 hours in clinic ( acupuncture 2 hours before ET and another hour wait for Transfer then another hour wait for acupuncture!!! )  we finally have 1 5 day blastocyst  ( hatching apparently  )  on board ! 😆😆😆😆  test date 28th !  Super nervous !  Hoping for a miracle 💖💖💖  Xxx


----------



## Keeping the faith

My goodness, this thread moves fast!

Momoko - I don't really know why my embies are thawed so early.  I think initially they must have been frozen quicker than the usual as I was a freeze all after collection.  Last time they thawed them a few days before for a three day transfer and this time it was Monday for a 5 day transfer on the Friday.  Re the caffeine, I switched to decaf tea when pregnant with my ds and have never switched back.  It tastes the same to me.  Hope you enjoyed your acupuncture session and are feeling nice and relaxed.

Clairemarie - how did you get on today?

Jo_hope - glad you got a bit of pampering.  Good that you've started your progynova, one step closer.

Kieke - congrats on being PUPO.  What a morning you had!  Enjoy acupuncture this evening.

Hoping2eggshare - hope your skin is clearing up.  Cheeky spots!

Hannahsauntie - did you get a better sleep last night?  I'm finding the 2ww really difficult trying to look after my ds without overdoing it.  I'm now stressed because I think I've been doing too much.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Keeping the faith

Brilliant news clairemarie.  You'll be needing to get your feet up after 6 hours in the clinic!  Congrats on being PUPO. X


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi ladies so sorry about the me post!!
Have just tested and it's a bfp,  !!!I know I'm 5 days post transfer and the line is feint but it's there.....
I will test again tomorrow morning and probably every day until Monday now  
I'm too impatient!!!


----------



## Light12

Hannahsuantie oh wow that's amazing I'm to nervous  to test congratulations


----------



## Justmi

Hey Hannasauntie congrats 🎉💃🏻👍🏾 good news, happy firm ur BFP


----------



## Justmi

Oh😳 Sorry Hannasauntie I meant "for"🤗


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Thanks so much ladies   I had a bit of a feeling this morning....I remember all from last time, my sense of smell was times 10! Have felt exhausted and the af cramps have been fairly strong where I normally don't get them until it's in full flow. Dh begged me to test !! I will re test over next few days to be sure but am fairly certain in my mind from how I felt last time....just prey for a good beta on Monday and no disappearing lines


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hannahsauntie  -  That's fab news congratulations 😙😙😙 Xx


----------



## Light12

Hannahsuantie you tempted me to test and I have just got a faint BNP will be testing everyday Good Luck everyone


----------



## Justmi

🙃🙂😄😅😆 I'm just so very happy with all these good news
Congratulations Light12

I need more of these news

Baby dust from Germany lovely ladies ✨💫


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Light that's fantastic!!!!!! Congratulations 
Are you testing first thing tomorrow..I am popping to the chemist first thing in the morning 
Thank you justmi and claire


----------



## Light12

Yes of course everyday day till OTD it was faint put the urine wasn't concentrate hopefully will be able to see it clearly in the morning I'm so happy for you 2 x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannahsauntie* and *light* OMG CONGRATULATIONS    I am absolutely thrilled for you both!!!! I'm so excited for you both 

*clairemarie* what a long day  I'm glad you have a lovely embryo on board and hatching ready to snuggle in 

*keeping the faith* they're not really clearing up  Although I hope they do soon! How many dpt are you now?


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi hoping2eggshare! Thank you so much   it's not sank in yet!!!
Two days to go for you, that's come round so fast...how you feeling


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I bet you're still in shock  I'm so happy for you!

I'm ok thank you, I know it's not long now! Seeing all you ladies getting bfps with one blast I'm questioning myself wether I want two now


----------



## Justmi

Hi Hoping2eggshare don't think too much, I had 2 embies transferred and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they both blossom 🤗

I would say just relax❤


----------



## Hannahsauntie

I agree with justmi...  just relax and go with your decision. All will be great


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hannasauntie and Light - massive congratulations, that's great news  

Hoping2eggshare - I'm 4dpt.  Feeling crampy just now, and legs sore too.  I'm not feeling very positive, think I've been doing too much at home, but you never know.  Fngers, toes and everything else crossed


----------



## Ontheedge

Oh my goodness me this really ia a lucky thread...I got my bfp today too! I'm in absolute shock, so many years of trying, I never truly thought this day would come. Had my beta and the nurse said numbers are lovely and high so a scan in 2 weeks time 😊

Huge congratulations to Hannahsauntie and light and lots of positive thoughts to those PUPO or approaching!

Xxx


----------



## Keeping the faith

That's wonderful news Ontheedge.    It's certainly a lucky thread, and a lucky day!  Congratulations. x


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Congratulations onthdedge!!! That's fantastic news, three in one day this is a lucky thread  
Keeping the faith I have totally over done it this week believe me, thought it was game over for sure! When are you thinking of testing


----------



## flossybear

Wow just catching up on all the bfp   congratulations!!!!!! Xxx
Hope everyone else is doing ok . I have a scan to check lining Thursday fingers crossed all as it should be.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Wow! Fantastic news for Hannahsauntie, Light12 and onthedge. I'm so happy for you all. I really hope this continues to be a thread of BFPs!! 

Clairemarie - sounds like you've had a day of it! Congrats on being PUPO! 

Kieke  - sounds like you've had a day of it too! Congrats to you on being PUPO!

How was the acupuncture Momoko? It's not something i've ever considered! Hope it made you feel relaxed. I switched to decaf when I started my first round of treatment and have stayed on it since. I've never been able to taste the difference!

I'm a bit like that hoping2eggshare, wondering whether we should have two put back in. We're very lucky in that we've got 5 blasts on ice, so i'm wondering whether to go with 2. Not discussed it with OH yet though...

Keeping the faith - Sorry you're not feeling positive. The cramps could be a good sign - take it easy. Keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Sorry if i've missed anyone! This thread moves so quick at times!! x


----------



## Light12

Hey all 

Just tested again and can see a faint line stronger then yesturday will be testing everyday my OTD is 26/11 a while away just going to take each day as it comes 

Thank you all & Good Luck


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Wow 3 bfp's in one day  I hope your luck continues to spread for the rest of us ladies 

*ontheedge, justmi & light how many dpt were you all? * 
We've got-
*hannahsauntie at 5dpt*

*ontheedge* congratulations    I'm so thrilled for you 

*johope84* not long for both of us now! I'm thinking two but then I'm thinking of twins with My LO too! I haven't a clue!

*flossybear* good luck with your scan tomorrow I hope you're all ready for transfer next week 

*keeping the faith* fx'd that is a sign for you  When will you test?


----------



## Light12

Hi 

I am also same as Hannahsuantie 5 days post


----------



## Justmi

Hi ladies

Hoping2eggshare I was 10DpET when I tested and I tested again this morning before leaving for class with a digital and it showed schwanger(pregnant)


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Tested again this morning and line was stronger   will test again tomorrow...otd is Monday and can't come quick enough
Big day tomorrow ladies for transfer, so excited for you!!!


----------



## Kieke

Hannahsauntie -  Oh my, how exciting, congratulations! Cheeky of you to test so early though  
I'm not very good with names,  but I don't think it was Mr Atkinson (he's the taller one isn't he?), I had the more stumpy guy  

clairemarie - congrats on being PUPO! Wow, 3 hours acupuncture on one day.  

keeping the faith - hang in there and don't worry about doing too much, think about the millions of ladies who fall pregnant without knowing  

Light - congratulations! Great news all around on here.

Hoping2eggshare - don't stress out and stick to your initial plan! All will be fine
Hope you have a smooth transfer tomorrow  

ontheedge - another BFP! Congratulations, you must be so thrilled! 

Jo_Hope - must be a difficult decision whether to go with 1 or 2. Will your clinic allow you to have put 2 back? Looking at your age they might not... Are they all the same grade? 

justmi - sorry, I must have missed your news, another positive! Congrats to you! 

No news here, still a bit shocked about yesterday, it's almost like it never happened. Feeling very relaxed and positive though.


----------



## ElleKay

Hello all, I've been having a bit of a catch up through the thread....WOW, I am so, so happy to hear about all the BFP's!! This is adding to my positivity greatly.

*Jo_Hope84* - we are definite cycle buddies....I'm also at Liverpool Women's and my FET is schedule for 8th December. I started Progynova today after my baseline scan yesterday showed my lining to be nice and thin.

Good luck and positivity to all of you.

Leah xx


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hannahsauntie and Hoping2eggshare - I think I will probably wait until otd - I like being in my wee bubble for now.  Otd is the 26th   

Flossybear - good luck for your lining scan tomorrow.

Kieke - glad you're feeling nice and relaxed.  You deserve to put your feet up after yesterday    

Jo_hope and Hoping2eggshare - it's such a big decision whether to replace 1 or 2 isn't it?!  I went with 2 the first time and 1 this time.  

Hope everyone else is doing well

Fairy dust to all x


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Kieke that's mr Atkinson! He's the top dog there   he did my ec and transfer on my fresh cycle....
Glad your relaxed!! Enjoy pupo

Keeping the faith good for you! I'm terrible and my dh is far worse for being impatient, I don't know how I held out 8 days last time

Ellekay a big wave hello!! When is your next scan?? Big positive waves your way x


----------



## Momoko

Hi ladies! Congratulation for you three. I'm really happy to hear this good news. I have no update here and waiting for my FET this week. had a talk with my chinese doctor yesterday, he just said if something is meant to be, eventually you will get it. (Dont know if this is a encouragement  ) 

Anyway, hope to hear more good news soon and hope you all are feeling well.


----------



## ElleKay

Ellekay a big wave hello!! When is your next scan?? Big positive waves your way x
[/quote]

Hi HannahsAuntie, thank you!! My next scan is 30th November. Fingers crossed my lining will be thick enough!


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hi all just wondered if anyone could give me any advice ! Had a 5 day blastocyst transferred yesterday which I'm so nervous about !! As it's our last one. Thing is today I feel awful slept on and off all day, headache, aching legs, nausea and feel like I'm full of flu/cold 😢😢😢 is there anything I can take   Xxx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi Claire, only paracetamol as far as I know....hope you get better soon  

Hi momoko is it your transfer tomorrow or Friday?? Your doctor sounds encouraging to me   all about positivity...

Fingers and toes crossed for you ellekay


----------



## bk2013

*clairemarie* paracetamol and make sure you keep well hydrated

will catch up with everyone else's progress tomorrow as just arrived back home tonight from having FET yesterday at serum.
my first FET - 3 expanded blasts on board.
OTD 29 november and wont test early

hope everyone else is ok.

x


----------



## Keeping the faith

bk2013 - congrats on being pupo.

Quick question, I use the front for my cyclogest pessaries, but with all the additional water I'm drinking I constantly need to pee!  How long after my pessary is it okay to go to the toilet?  I know they say it takes 20-30 mins for it to absorb, but does this mean it's okay to go to the loo at that point?

Thanks


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Evening all 

I'm meant to take my cyclogest rectally on the day of transfer, I was thinking of taking it that way tonight- did anyone else do this?

*Kieke* thank you  I'm very nervous for tomorrow! I bet you're in shock still what a crazy day!

*bk* congrats on being PUPO, I hope you have a nice relaxing tww  wishing you all the best 

*keeping the faith* it should be fine I have before as I've been desperate! But try to wait the 20-30nins if possible I do try...
Yes it's hard deciding on 1 or 2 but I think we are going to go with 2 IF they both survive that is!

*Claire* I hope you feel better soon  Yes paracetamol is all I know that was safe during pregnancy so should be the same after transfer

*ellekay* good luck with your next scan 

*momoko* is your transfer Friday?

*Hannah, light, ontheedge & justmi* I hope that all you pregnant ladies are well?


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi hoping2eggshare, I'm shattered!! But really happy...we got a mortgage approved today so we've decided to put our house on the market this week..phew I don't do things by halves!!
Wanted to say huge best wishes for tomorrow...will be thinking about you  
I did my peasary only rectal in the morning of transfer and was fine with it  

Keeping the faith, I keep sat down for 20 mins after taking mine and try to pee beforehand!!!!

bk congrats on being pupo!!


----------



## Momoko

*Hannahsauntie* and *Hoping2eggshare* -- Mine is on Friday. I spent the whole day to watch TV and google about the grading ( sorry, but I can't help myself ) I only got one and a half day left, so there's nothing I can do but chillax.

*bk2013* -- Congratulations on being PUPO 

*Keeping the faith* -- I asked the nurse last week, and she said just wait for 20 mins to absorb and after that it should be fine.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Did anyone do Brazil nuts or pineapple after transfer? I did last time not sure wether to bother this time!!! Did any of you do anything in particular after transfer

*hannahsauntie* thank you is done it normally and rectally in the morning as they requested... This cycle feels so new I can't remember hardly anything from the last cycle!!!

CONGRATUALTIONS on being approved for the mortgage 

*momoko* I hope you are ok? What is it saying about your grade online? I'm sure it's fine as they wouldn't of froze your embryo if not so please try not to worry. I read an interesting article the other day I cannot find it now but it was basically saying grading isn't exact and different embryologists sometimes grade the same embryo differently etc so please try relax (easier said than done I know)
How are you feeling? Are you getting excited?


----------



## Justmi

Hello everyone 🙋🏼, how r u all doing?

I'm doing fine, I'm just feeling very tired, crampy and scared of my OTD that's if that means clinical test..... I know I've done five pregnancy tests and they were all positive but I just can't help feeling scared

Hoping2eggshare tnkx for d care, I'm holding on and I trust d other pregnant ladies r too

Love love u all ❤

I'll keep u all posted on my beta score or level if my clinic does that🙃

Baby dust from Germany to all u lovely ladies


----------



## joe1977

Hi ladies,

Looking for advice please.
I have been for my second scan today and have a lovely 11.4mm lining so stopped the buserelin and started utrogestan 3 times per day in addition to the 3 times per day progynova.

I have two blasts, 3bb and 3bc which my consultant had suggested we transfer together. The embryologist today spoke of just having a single transfer.

I have only had one fresh cycle which resulted in my beautiful baby girl and my two frosties.

I really am struggling to decide whether to have one or both transferred. I know the pros and cons of multiples and the thought of unwell or potentially severe problems for my babies would be too much to bear.

In my mind I think I should have an SET but other parts of me think I should have both transferred.

Any advice would be most welcome. I am booked in for my transfer next Tuesday.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Ah Hannahsauntie congrats on the mortgage approval!!  

Kieke - It is tough decision to make as you want to make the right one and hope it works but you're right I think my clinic will only recommend one. I think if I insisted they would go with 2 but as I'm not sure yet I don't know what we'll do! They're all of different grades too.

Bk2013 - congrats on being PUPO!!

Hoping2eggshare - let us know how you get on tomorrow. Thinking of you!  

Hi joe1977 - sorry I can't answer your question but one of the other ladies might  

Hi Ellekay (Leah!) - it's great to have a definite cycle buddy  how are you feeling so far?

Hope everyone else is doing ok?? Sorry if I've missed anyone


----------



## ElleKay

Morning all 

Hope you're all well today.

Hi *Jo_Hope84* apart from being tired and emotional I'm ok  I've had quite a tough time, hormonally, whilst down regging this time. The slightest thing has had me hysterically crying, and then once I start I can't stop! I'm hoping the progynova sorts me out now  How have you been since starting progynova?

I know there's been so much debate and question over brazil nuts and pineapple etc, but I googled last night and instead of finding answers I feel more confused  Also a lot of talk about keeping blood flow to the uterus. On my last cycle I didn't do any of this and am wondering whether that's why the bfn. Surely though, people who conceive naturally don't give a thought to all this stuff? Confused.com 

Have a good day ladies. xx


----------



## Justmi

Hello ladies, a very good morning to u all

So I said I would keep u all posted after my OTD or clinical pregnancy test which was today and very happy to say it's been officially confirmed that I'm pregnant 😊😊🤗🤗

I can't contain myself and still don't feel any different apart from d tiredness and cramps which my ob/gyn gave me magnesium for

There is no beta test here just d confirmation of u being pregnant that's all but my scan would be in two weeks though I would be going back for a test next week to find out if d placenta is formed beautifully.

I'm over d moon with joy to begin d next phase and wish u all d very best of happiness 

Both transferring, testing and already pregnant lovely ladies I wish u all joy

Will keep u all posted

Baby dust from Germany to all u lovely ladies❤


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

On way to my transfer it's at 12.40 please pray for me that we have two embryos or at least one 

*justmi* that is fantastice news I bet you're ecstatic to have it officially confirmed 

*johope84* thank you I will  Not much longer for you 

*elle* I used pineapple etc on my last cycle and got a bfp but I might not this cycle as there is no proof it works I guess I will see  
Our clinics do not tell us to do it so guess there's nothing proven with using them!


----------



## Justmi

Tnkx Hoping2eggshare and I'm praying and keeping all fingers crossed, don't worry both embies r fine ❤❤❤

Lots of love❤❤❤


----------



## Momoko

*Hoping2eggshare* -- Hi! I'm feeling a bit worry today as thinking of whether my 2 embies will hatch or make some progress. I read some pages yesterday and it was quite similar what you said. Anyway, I try to relax myself today and am looking for some good movies for tonight with my hubby. Good luck for your transfer today. keep us update 

*Justmi* -- Congrats for your official Pregnancy!  sorry to ask you. apart from cramps, do you have any spotting ? Hope you're feeling ok and get some rest.


----------



## Justmi

Hi Momoko tnkx

No, apart from tiredness and cramps, I didn't have and haven't got any spottings.

I don't even know what to expect in d next few days or weeks in this new phase, I'm scared and excited at d same time 🙃And I'm going to document everything 🙃🙃😊

How do u feel Momoko, hope not too stressed 

Baby dust ladies


----------



## ElleKay

*Justmi *fantastic!!! Congratulations xx

*Hoping2eggshare* good luck from me...I will keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Momoko

Hi Justmi! Hope you will get better soon.   I'm feeling ok this morning. there's so many things we're worrying at each stage of FET. and will get some rest after transfer. Pray for my 2 embies can "survive"  tomorrow


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Quick update:
One embryo didn't make it (the hatching blast)
I'm actually quite sad one didn't make it, it feels almost like a loss if that makes sense :/
I don't feel very confident about this cycle as my LO was hatching and this one isn't.
Took two attempts this time as the embryo cane back through the cathetar they had to do it again!
The same doctor done my transfer this time!

I'm PUPO with one embryo now- OTD is next Saturday- I'm going to change my avatar to my little embryo.


I will do personals later


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi ladies, wow this thread has moved so quickly today!

Congrats on being pupo hoping2eggshare, am so sorry one of you embies didn't make it...I do understand your loss   I have another two in storage and if I make this pregnancy to full term then I will have to let them go and that makes me feel very sad....get lots of rest and relaxing time now. I did do the pineapple core for 4 days but wether it makes a difference who knows??

Momoko best wishes for tomorrow, got everything crossed for your embies but I'm certain all will be great  

Justmi congratulations on your official test! Fantastic news  

Ellekay I know where your coming from, on my first cycle I did everything from acupuncture to Brazil nuts yuk! To pineapple core. This cycle I only did pineapple and I got a bfp and my stress levels been very high with one thing or another, I don't know, it's all so confusing....I would recommend acupuncture if you can fit in a few sessions.....I found this amazing for relaxing and I was told is very good for blood flow to uterus by my practitioner...

Johope Hope Alls good with you

Joe1977 only you can make that decision as difficult as it is. Me personally I was given the choice of one or two and in the end I opted for one due to my age 41, the fact that I had a difficult pregnancy last time and financially we can't afford twins....we weighed up the pros and cons and decided on one this time.....best wishes  

Afm, stronger line today at 7dp5dt and I ran out of pessaries!!!!! Had to do a mad dash in pouring rain up the m6 to my clinic to restock....at home with a brew now...


----------



## Kieke

Yeah Hoping2eggshare! Congrats on being PUPO!
I can understand you are sad that one did not make it but you still have 1 brilliant embie on board!
Stay positive and focus on what is going on inside you. Do you have to go back to work tomorrow or can you relax for a bit?


----------



## Momoko

Hoping2eggshare!  Sorry for your lost. I hope you'll be OK. So the hatching one was the good one, wasn't it?  I know how you feel and it makes me feel the same for tomorrow.  Hopefully they are strong and can "wait" for me . Take a good rest and don't think so much about it. It's pass tense. Don't get too upset and please be happy as it helps implantation.  

Hannahsauntie -- thank you so much! Fingers crossed for tomorrow and will keep you update   how are you today?  Any cramps or sickness?  Hope you can get rest


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*monoko* thank you  I had a 5BB beging to hatch blast that didn't make it. I then had a 4BB expanded blast which made it. The embryologist said they looked exactly the same except the other one was beginning to hatch (hence the 5 grade) and apparently they are both top quality!

Good luck for tomorrow I will be crossing everything for you 

*Kieke* no work I have two weeks off  I'm not sure about relaxing with my LO but I will try and take it a but easy 

How are you?

*hannahauntie* so glad your lines are getting stronger  thank you, it's sad when they don't make it or you have to get rid of them isn't it 
I done pineapple juice last time I might get some tomorrow (only because I cannot eat the core)


----------



## Momoko

* Hi Hoping2eggshare*, it is good that you're taking two weeks off. is your job stressful? 4BB isn't bad. I hope it can implant as soon as possible. I know it is hard to relax with your LO, try to listen some music and drink decaf tea.

for some reasons, my heart beats so fast today, maybe Im worrying about tomorrow. I'll watch a movie with my hubby before going to bed.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi momoko   just feeling really exhausted first thing in the morning and early evening and the af cramps are still fairly strong...enjoy your movie night with your hubby and keep us posted for tomorrow 

Hoping2eggshare can't hurt to do the pineapple juice   keep us posted on any signs over next few days!

Hi kieke how are you feeling a couple of days in


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I've brought tropicana pure pineapple juice and some Brazil nuts, I'm finding a lot of conflicting information about them both though online :/ confused lol!

*momoko* I had holiday to use up so thought now would be the best time  my heart was pounding today I was so nervous I felt so sick! I totally get how you're feeling  Yes try and relax tonight 

I need to buy some decaf tea 

*hannahsauntie* to be honest I don't feel positive at all about this cycle but I'm going to try and be positive I'm praying I'm so wrong and it works 
Part of the embryo (in my avatar) looks dark and my LOs wasn't dark anywhere so now I'm wondering why that's dark


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hopin2eggshare I felt negative from day 1of this transfer to   I was stressed and shattered every day, felt like I had so much to deal with and I told my dh it would be a miracle if it had worked! 
Try not to be concerned about what you can see on the picture. That could be a photographic issue...if the embryologist was happy with its quality for transfer then all is good. What they say to you about it? Did they say it was expanding?? And it's grade??


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thanks for the reassurance  

Yes she said before it was froze it was a 4bb expanding blast, so she said it's the same i think? 
The embryologist said to me that they're both top quality!

My other was a 5bb she said the difference with the 4 and 5 is the 5 is hatching... Yours is a 5bb isn't it?

I am so worried I need to relax but I am honestly preparing myself for the worse :/


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Yes mine was a 5bb am pretty sure she said that. I know it's really hard to relax...the stress of the 2ww is the worst have known in my life. Try and relax tonight


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannahsauntie* I'm absolutely knackered so I'm going to put LO to bed at 7 as she's really tired and then I'm not going to budge off the sofa!

I think I just feel weird as LO was a better grade but I guess we will see!

I brought tropicana pineapple juice so I might have a glass shortly!

Not long now until your OTD!!!


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hoping2eggshare my lo was a better grade of blast too!!!! I don't agree with them grading now, I think it upsets patients for no reason  
Have a pineapple juice, put lo to bed and have a nice chilled out night...
Am counting sleeps to otd now 4 to go!


----------



## Ontheedge

Congratulations Hoping2eggshare! A 4BB is still great! It will start hatching in no time now it's back where it belongs  I'm sure.  I was convinced from the outset ours hadn't worked and it did so just try not to worry and enjoy a relaxing 2 weeks off 😊 Wishing you every bit of luck! Xx


----------



## Momoko

*Hannahsauntie* -- thinking of watching "Breakfast at Tiffany's" , my transfer is 12 pm tomorrow. will keep you all update at night. do you know if i can ask for another scan before transfer?? I wanna know the thickness.

*Hoping2eggshare* -- yes, i now the feeling. worrying about whether our embies are making any progress and our 2WW. (will it be BFP or BFN). I'm thinking if my transfer will be any delay? as my firs cycle, I drank a lot of water with a full bladder, however, my transfer was delayed due to the previous patient. I couldn't even walk and went to bathroom 3 times 

*Ontheedge* -- How are you today ??


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Momoko good choice of film!   they scan you to check how full your bladder is before hand, they did to me, so you could ask them then.....sending you massive best wishes for tomorrow..really excited for you


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*momoko* I'm sure everything will go fine for you and I will be looking forward to your update 

I too had a really full bladder last time, this time they said to just drink a couple of plastic cups of water when I got in there and it was much more bearable!

*Hannah* I had my pineapple juice, my poorly LO is in bed and I'm relaxing, probably will not get a good nights sleep as she has been poorly for a while :/ 
4 days is so soon  I bet you cannot wait to book your scan etc!

*ontheedge* thank you  I really hope you're right and my little embie is hatching as we speak! I'm 
I bet you're excited to get your can booked too!


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hoping2eggshare hope your lo gets better soon, my boy has been bad with his teeth and wakes up at near midnight for either an hour or as Sunday went for 4 hours! Hate seeing him suffer so much...  She gets a good sleep


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thank you *hannahsauntie* she is so bunged up and chesty she cannot even really breath :/ aw your poor LO I really hope he cuts his teeth soon it's so horrible  I hope that I can get some sleep but I really can not see it she's really bad- no rest for me but I'm  She does, also that you LO does too!


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Thank you hoping2eggshare


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Sorry for the 101 questions...

I used my cyclogest rectally this morning, this evening I used it front ways, did anyone else? Or did you use them both rectally?


----------



## Keeping the faith

My goodness so much to catch up on!

Hannahsauntie - fab news about your mortgage, it's all go for you!  

Justmi - lovely that you're pregnancy is now official  

Momoko  - best of luck for tomorrow. Keep us posted.

Ellekay - I tried pineapple juice this time but it was giving me heartburn!

Hoping2eggshare - congrats on being pupo    I know what you mean about the other embie, I find it really sad too. 

hannahsauntie and Hoping2eggshare - hope you both manage to get a decent sleep tonight and your little ones are better soon.  My ds has had the runs for the past few days, it's a wee shame for them. xxxx


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hoping2eggshare - I haven't used mine rectally at all, but imagine you'll be fine for either way tonight. x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*keeping the faith* I hope that your LO feels better soon too  Shame when they're unwell/teething! 
Thank you, I was told to do it rectally the morning of transfer and then I went back to doing them normally this evening 
How are you feeling?


----------



## Justmi

Hello lovely ladies 

Momoko wish d very best tomorrow  

Hoping2eggshare first I'm sorry for lost emby   But congrats on d other emby on board ❤

Tnkx keeping d faith❤

As for all d PUPOs, a kiss😘 And love❤ To u all🤗

I'm good, still can't contain myself, trying to read up on checklists and also looking for a good pregnancy tracker😊

Will keep u all posted 

Baby dust from Germany to u lovely ladies ❤❤


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Good luck today *momoko*, what time is your transfer?

*justmi * I use to have about 3 pregnancy apps I cannot remember them now- I think one was babycenter and another was bounty...


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hoping2eggshare - congrats on being PUPO. I'm sorry your other embie didn't make it  The one you've had put back is back where it belongs like ontheedge said,   ing that it's the one. Like Hannahsauntie said I don't know why they grade them as I don't think it helps. In my first cycle, I had a top graded hatching embryo put back and it didn't work, so I'm not paying much attention to the grading this time!! I think I'll worry about it too much!! Sorry to hear your LO is under the weather. 

I'm supposed to take cyclogest rectally until the embryo transfer and there after can do either. 

Ellekay - I've been ok on the progynova. Wasn't great down regging either, I had dizzy spells, was moody and suffered night sweats and insomnia. The sweats have now turned into flushes, I can cope with that and the others it's the lack of sleep that I'm struggling with! How are you?

How are you feeling Hannahsauntie? Sorry to hear you LO is poorly 

Justmi - congrats on the official pregnancy  

Thinking of you today Momoko - let us know as soon as you can  

I never did pineapple, acupuncture or Brazil nuts 1st time round. Although I kept up with gentle exercise (dog walking!!)  I didn't try any of the other things (I didn't really know about them) maybe that's why it didn't work??!! It's so conflicting as people recommend it but the nurses and consultants say nothing about it. Like hoping2eggshare said, surely they would recommend it if they thought it would make a difference??! 

Either way I've bought pineapple juice as I can't stand the core and I don't like Brazil nuts so I'm but stuck there, but I'll give them a whirl. 

Sorry for waffling!!! Sorry to anyone I've missed


----------



## Kieke

Hoping2eggshare - I was back at work yesterday, I have quite an easy job so I might as well come in, keeps me busy.  
Nice that you have 2 weeks off though! Not many people have that much holiday left at the end of the year

Momoko - hope it all goes well today! 

Hannahsauntie - I'm feeling fine to be honest. I have been sleeping really well and I'm not worried or stressed.
I definitely won't be testing early. 
I did have some mild cramping and 'pulling yesterday and the day before - I obviously wish to link it to implantation but it probably was too early for not.
Not felt anything today... 
How are you? Nervous about Monday? 

Jo_Hope - I'm sure the core is the most important bit of the pineapple but there are so many conflicting stories about it.
I've cut a fresh pineapple in 5 pieces and eat 1 piece a day starting on the day of transfer (core included). 

Keeping the faith - I hope your LO feels better soon! 

Nothing new here, very wet and cold up North.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Not a lot going on here, no symptoms or cramps or anything to report, I'm  My little embie makes it. I am feeling a little better today though as I've read a lot online and 4bb is still good and loads of success stories so fx'd!
Today I'm hoping that it is hatching as it should be!

*kieke* well we didn't go on holiday this year and to be honest I forgot all about the holiday I had left until I was reminded the other day!
I'm glad your job is easy so you can still relax 
How are you feeling? Any symptoms?

*Jo hope 84* that is very true I think the grades cause us a lot of worry!

I'm not sure if the juice works but I got myself some I will just have one cup a day for the next few days  it can't hurt to try can it


----------



## Momoko

Hi all lovely ladies!  Just have a quick update for my FET.  Even though the transfer was delayed but the most important thing is they all made it. (When i heard that i almos cry  , never thought they could survive) My lining is only 8 mm. Anyway,  I'm really happy for today and thank you all of your wishes. 

Just a quick question,  did you all went to bathroom immediately after transfer  or just wait for a bit?  I couldn't hold any longer and went to bathroon. (I know this is a silly question but so scared they come out)


----------



## Kieke

Excellent news Momoko!
It's fine to go to the bathroom straight after. There is no way they can fall out  
Just chill and relax now


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*momoko* congratulations on being PUPO  how many did you transfer? When is OTD? 
I went to the bathroom immediately and I did on my first cycle which resulted in my daughter, apparently once they're in there they cannot drop out 

*Kieke* when will you test?


----------



## Kieke

Hoping2eggshare - my OTD is next Friday and I won't be testing early.
I did have some mild cramping and 'pulling yesterday and the day before - I obviously wish to link it to implantation but it probably was too early for it.
Not felt anything today... I think   
Is your OTD on 30/11?


----------



## Momoko

*Hoping2eggshare* -- I transferred two embies in and still got 1 left. OTD will be 1 Dec. yours will be 28 Nov ?? Maybe you can wait for a few days and see if you get some cramps. (you just transferred yesterday and it's still early )

*Kieke* -- thanks for your reply! I know this is a silly question even though the doctor already told me. but 8mm is ok for them to implant , right?? any plans for this weekend ??


----------



## Justmi

😜😆 Momoko really? Naaaaa!! I ran out straight from d OP room to d toilet to empty myself 
Anyway girl pee as much as u want and right..... Congratulations 

I would love to say I'm fine but stupid me just cry over every little emotion played in d movie🙃

Lovely ladies baby dust from Germany to all of u❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hi all sorry for not replying - i stuck to paracetamol and after the worst 2 day headache I actually feel fine now, which I'm nervous about I mean I have no symptoms,  twinges, nothing ?  I'm 3dp5dt now is it just too early? 
I feel different this cycle not using progesterone I think they mimic a lot of symptoms.  My test date is 28th anyone else that day? Xxxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*claire* glad you're ok now, my test date is the 28th 

*momoko* glad you managed to get two put back  yes mines the 28th! I've had a few period cramps whilst out today but that could mean anything!

*justmi* I remember feeling emotional it's all good signs :hugs:


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hopingtoeggshare  -  are you sticking to the 28th?  I'm tempted to test before then Xxx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi all mad busy day today so just got chance to read through! Hope everyone's good??

Hoping2eggshare hope your feeling ok one day in and lo is on the mend? Just to let you know I had a look at my embryo photo had a slight shadow on one part of it, very similar to yours!! Bizarre  

Justmi trust me the emotional feelings only get worse!!   it's all great and exciting and then you burst into tears for no reason...enjoy every minute!!

Clairemarie so glad your feeling better now  

Kieke I got very mild cramping and pulling on day 2 then it died off, only today started to get stronger cramps, stronger than have felt this week...feeling really nervous for Monday but keeping busy and going away this weekend to see family. 

Momoko congrats on being pupo!!!! So happy your little embies are back where they belong...I too also peed straight after transfer....I couldn't get there quick enough  

Johope lo is back on top form tonight, thank you! 

Feeling ok but really tired most of the time and the cramping has got stronger today. This happened with my lo and then stopped about 9 days past transfer! Just on countdown to the big test date now


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*claire* I doubt it very much! Last cycle I lasted until 5dpt! Not sure if I and when I will test but I know I am very impatient!
What about you?

*hannah* I'm feeling ok thank you, I've had a couple of cramps today which gives me slight hope that my embryo is trying to do something 
She is still unwell- talk about timing!
How is your LO? Still teething?
Oooooh really that gives me hope that yours has the same! We can't send pictures on here can we?- really wish I could see it!

The countdown is nearly finished  exciting! I hope the cramping goes soon again for you!

*Kieke* implantation starts from 2dpt! So definately not too early for your embryo to be getting snug 
This site tells you what your embryo is doing each day after transfer:
http://www.bubblesandbumps.com/what-happens-after-embryo-transfer-day-3-day-5-transfer-calendar/


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hoping2eggshare I tried to take a picture to put as my avatar but it turns out rubbish! Trust me it's there and I hadn't notified at first until today and thinking about yours. It's like a dark shadow in an area next to shell (whatever you call it!?)
Lo is much better, had a feel of his gums tonight and at least three have popped so a huge difference in his mood and he is much happier


----------



## Keeping the faith

Momoko - congrats on being PUPO!  Glad it went well.  I also went to the loo after EC.

Hoping2eggshare - When are you thinking of testing?  I have had quite a bit of cramp the past few days, fingers and toes crossed it's a good sign   

Justmi - I also used the baby centre and bounty apps.  Enjoy!

Kieke - I live in Scotland so can relate to the cold and wet!  

Hannahsauntie - Monday will be here before you know it.  Has it went in quickly for you, or has it dragged?

Jo_hope - night flushes are awful. Hope you manage to get a decent sleep soon.

Hope everyone else is well  x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I think on the first page I will write everyone's transfer date, the result bfp/bfn and if a bfp what dpt they were? I will do this later this evening as it will make it easier for us to keep track of eachother as I keep forgetting where people are in their cycles and how many dpt etc...

*hannahsauntie* thank you for letting me know you've made me feel tons better   
I am so glad your LO is better- teething is so horrible for them isn't it  now you can rest 

*keeping the faith* I'm not too sure I tested 5dpt last time I'm not sure this time I will try and hang out as long as possible but knowing me it won't last 
When do you think you will?
Fx'd it's a good sign for us both


----------



## clairemarie240283

I'm not going to put myself through the heartache of testing early I remember last time I tested 5dp and bfn  then 10dp bfp which wasn't to be but I remember sobbing at that bfn! I'm going to restrain and avoid anywhere that sells tests !!

Can anyone help with a problem I have I'm going to Manchester markets tomorrow for the weekend and out tomorrow night now none of my sisters or friends know I'm carrying precious cargo , I've told them I'm on antibiotics for a kidney infection 🙈  what can I drink while I'm out ?  Trying to avoid coke well caffeine ?

Xxx


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hoping2eggshare - that's a good idea, it's really hard to keep track.  I'm due to test next Thursday, and will probably hold off until then, but might test on the Wednesday as I don't work that day.  So nervous!  Yes, everything crossed it's a good sign for us.

Clairemarie - soda and lime?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*claire* I do not blame you, I'm going to try and wait as long as possible too! Fx'd it's a good result for us both!
I would just buy bottle of water or the soda and line sounds like a good idea 

*keeping the faith* I will for sure upadte the page later 

Sounds like a good idea testing on your day off I would of done that too


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hoping2eggshare fab idea!!!!let us know if you need us post et date and when we tested, no problem!! 

Keepingthefaith the week honestly flew by, didn't drag at all, made sure I kept busy and had plans everyday...
Hope this week flies for you too  

Claire, lime and soda or j20 or my favourite black currant and soda! I'm a Manchester girl but not doing the markets this year...enjoy them and wrap up warm!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I've updated the first page with names and transfer dates and results, if I got anyone's details wrong please let me know so I can change them. Just so we can keep up with who has had transfers already etc. If I kissed anyone please let me know as I had to skip some pages as there were too many


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Congrats on being PUPO Momoko! 

Great idea hoping2eggshare  

Hope everyone is ok X


----------



## flossybear

Hope everyone doing ok x  

Scan yesterday lining 10.7 so all good to transfer next Thursday! (26th)


----------



## Momoko

WoW... It seems like I missed a lot since last night. need to time to catch up   

Hoping2eggshare, I also checked mine too. from the picture, I can see one of my embie got a very small but visible dark spot. So, you shouldn't be worried now. 


Keeping the faith, Hannahsauntie, Hoping2eggshare, flossybear, Jo_Hope 84, clairemarie240283, Justmi, kieke, how are you today? I hope everyone have a nice weekend and chillax   

(sorry! silly me again), I couldn't sleep well last night, as I worried if I changed my position and my embies would move around.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*flossybear* I will put your transfer date down for you  so happy you have got your date! Fab lining too 

*momoko* thank you, I was starting to worry as my last cycle embryo didn't have that! Thank you  oh no I hope that you can sleep better tonight, I'm sure moving around will not effect anything


----------



## Momoko

thank you,Hoping2eggshare! which means I can go for a walk that's fine. I went to work the next day and worried if it didn't work last time.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

My clinic suggests to resume normal gentle day to day activities, I've been very active as I have a LO, but walking etc is good as it helps the blood flow to the uterus I've heard


----------



## Justmi

Oh Lord 😳 One can't really catch up with this thread, it moves quickly 

Hello lovely ladies, how has ur day been? We've been very busy fixing the new house bcos moving is on the 30th, I'm really taking it easy and hope everyone is too🤗

2w waiters, next tranferers, PUPOs, pre-transfers and already pregies I wish u all huge hugs and kisses ❤

Baby dust from Germany to all u lovely ladies ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Kieke

Momoko - I believe your lining needs to be 7mm as a minimum so 8mm is fine!

Hannahsauntie - not long for you now! Have you been testing daily?

Hoping2eggshare - fingers crossed they were implantation cramps! Didn't feel much yesterday but was very mardy in the evening for some reason.
Today I feel some sort of dull light cramps if that makes sense.

Keeping the faith - did you get some snow overnight? It's sunny, cold and crisp in Yorkshire! 

clairemarie - I hope you have a nice day at the Christmas market today, it's the perfect day for it!

I had another acupuncture session this morning and feeling all calm, positive and relaxed.
Going out for meal with my DH tonight since it's our anniversary today. And going to go to IKEA in the morning to buy some Christmas decorations.


----------



## Justmi

Ladies I had cramps and I still do, d doctor said its implantation and as long as it is very mild that's good and safe, I believe ur embies r implanting 👍🏾💃🏻💃🏻

Kieke congratulations on ur anniversary ❤


----------



## Momoko

Hi ladies!  After the transfer yesterday, I haven't had any cramps but got stomache like diarrhea.  And I'm not sure if it's good to have cramps today. 

Keike, happy anniversary for both you and hubby


----------



## Justmi

Momoko congrats on ur transfer. As for the cramps some people have it on the day of the transfer or d very next day, my cramps started on d third day after ET and mind u some don't have cramps at all, our bodies are different u know. I would say just relax and stop worrying   All is well


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Just looking through my last journal and I have none of the symptoms that I had early on last time on my LOs cycle! I guess time will tell!

*momoko* cramps can be good I see it as your little embryo trying to get snug, who knows, I know last time cramps were a good sign for me  fx'd!

*Kieke* I've had no cramps today I've had the odd twinge that's it... I've been very tired but that's the progesterone!
I'm glad you're feeling calm, enjoy your anniversary meal


----------



## Keeping the faith

Momoko - I wake up during the night worrying if I'm in the best position for my emby! I know it doesn't really make a difference, but I can't help it.  Try and relax, and enjoy your weekend  

Kieke - Happy anniversary    There's not a drop of snow here, which is just as well as our kitchen is getting fitted this weekend and the fitters have been out in the garden sawing etc.  It is freezing mind you.  Hope you're a bit toastier than us!

Hoping2eggshare - I keep looking back at my previous symptoms too, but i suppose every cycle is different, and I'm never sure what symptoms are as a result of the drugs.  Fingers crossed   

Hope everyone is having a nice relaxed weekend.  We're just back from the cinema, where I overindulged in nachos and now feel rather queasy!  x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Happy anniversary Kieke - - hope you have a lovely meal


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi ladies! Just been reading very quickly as am away with my family for the weekend...
Alls great with me and yes still testing every day...am not doing one tomorrow as Monday is almost here at last!
Hope pupo ladies all good?? Happy anniversary kieke


----------



## Momoko

*Justmi & Hoping2eggshare* -- I a little bit worry as I said, I got stomachache like diarrhea after transfer. Not sure if this is from the medication  From my last cycle, I got very sharp cramps the day after transfer. and I started testing from 7dp5df and all results were BFN. So, I decide I will test on OTD. Dont want to be upset myself. 

*Keeping the faith* -- I know! It sounds silly but I was worrying if my position would affect my embies implantation  Anyway, which movie did you watch?? I'm thinking to watch Hunger Game tomorrow (if the weather is good )

*Hannahsauntie* -- Looking forward to your BFP on Monday


----------



## Momoko

Sorry! I forgot to ask. I would like to know what was your embryos grading on your first cycle? We asked the embryologist regarding our first embie, she told us it was only grade 2. I thought they would put the best one for the 1st cycle   Also, (I got 3 frozen embies and put 2 back in), the embryologist she doesn't know which 2 were 4CC  . Would your care do this??


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Momoko - I can't fully remember but I'm pretty certain that the first embryo that was put back was graded as 5AB, they put the 'best' one back on our 1st cycle. We have 5 embies on ice which range from 5BB, two 4 graded (I'm not sure of the letters) and two 3 graded (again I'm not sure of the letters)

It's strange that your embryologist didn't know which were graded as what.  

Hi Hannahsauntie - have a lovely weekend with your family


----------



## Momoko

Hi Jo_Hope! It's so strange. I don't know how they store frozen embryos   They should put a label or something to remark the grades. Do you know how your care to store embies?  All of a sudden, I start feeling hopeless again.   

Question! Do any of you check your body temperature every day?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I was having positive cramping low down yesterday and like tingling/pulling sensations. I feel very discouraged this morning as as soon as my LO climbed on me her body weight literally knee'd me low down where the embryo would be trying to implant if it was and I've been cramping badly since! I know they're protected etc but it was really hard and it must of effected something as the cramps started straight away :/

*momoko* I use to when ttc to check for ovulation but haven't since doing IVF.

My clinic have grades etc all written in my notes which must be somehow on the embryo storage too so they know what ones are what

*hannahsauntie* I am glad all is going well  I hope you're enjoying your time with the family 

*keepingthefaith* true every pregnancy is different  I haven't a clue what symptoms are from meds and what are not either except I've felt very tired since starting progesterone (before transfer) and I had no cramps until after transfer :/ I guess we will see if the cramps mean anything soon


----------



## Momoko

Good morning, Hoping2eggshare! -- to be honest, the embryologist said to us she didn't know which was which, and only know they we're expanding. Do you feel any better now?  Until now, I haven't got any cramps only stmoachache.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*momoko* that's great they were expanding though  I have one expanding blast and I'm hoping it's hatched and trying to implant 
Yes the cramps have calmed down but I really hope that everything will be ok :/

These 9 days are dragging! I really want to know if it has worked or not I'm so impatient 

I really hope the bfp lucky streak will continue for the rest of us ladies


----------



## Momoko

Hoping2eggshare -- I truly wish if there's a app or monitor which can check our embies whether they implant or not  . So, we don't have to think of it everyday. are you going to test it on day 5 ?? I feel a little bit down today as I can't feel anything at the moment. worrying if I fail this time again


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*momoko* I too have felt nothing apart from the cramps after LO kicked me. Guess we shall see... I really hope it's bfp's for everyone 

Oh wow I would love to be able to see what my embryo was doing! Well today my embryo should be implanting so fx'd that it is!

I'm considering testing at 5dpt but I'm not sure as my last one was hatching and this one was not so might TRY to leave it an extra day! What about you?


----------



## Momoko

Hello, Hoping2eggshare! yeah! you're right! we shall see what will happen the next couple of days. I also hope everyone  have BFP   For me, I'm also impatient but worry if I see the result BFN. so I maybe test it on OTD.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*momoko* I'm so scared of seeing a bfn too 
When is your OTD?


----------



## Momoko

mine is on 1 Dec.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi momoko and hoping2eggshare both of you I have to tell you, that's exactly what I was feeling this time last week   the worry, the feeling 'nothing' like no symptoms...I had stress up to my head and don't know how I got through every day! 
Hoping like crazy it's bfps for you both


----------



## Momoko

Hi Hannah!  Until when did you get cramps??  Justmi had hers three days after.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thank you *hannahsauntie* I hope so too! I forgot how torturous the tww is it's sending me crazy


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Was only getting small twinges for a few days and no big cramps until about 7 days past transfer! Hope this waiting game goes quick for you both


----------



## Keeping the faith

Momoko - did you go to see The Hunger Games?  We went to see Spectre, it was cheesy but I really enjoyed it.  

Hoping2eggshare - hope you're feeling better now.  I find it really difficult with lo constantly jumping.  Sure everything is absolutely fine, your wee emby is well protected.  

As for me, I was actually shuffling along in Waterstones today.  I had a strong stitch like pain low down and I had to hobble along, taking breaks every 30 seconds.  Wish I knew what was going on in there!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Momoko - please don't feel hopeless, it's still early days yet. It's hard to not analyse every symptom but like hoping2eggshare said, every pregnancy is different and you'll experience different symptoms. 

I would guess that my clinic label the embryos up in terms of grading etc.

I hope you're embie is implanting hoping2eggshare and th pains are nothing to worry about.

I'm hoping for BFP's for all you ladies that are PUPO


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hi all sorry for not posting sooner been in Manchester for the whole Weekend ! I think I walked 500 miles 😄 so I blinking hope that what I read about after a FET you were to keep moving ! Had a fab weekend alcohol free mulled wine went down a treat and it took my mind off testing!!! Although did have ( sorry for tmi) lots of clear discharge and some stitch like pains on and off yesterday day 4?? 

Hope your all well and thinking postive 😚 Xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*claire* I had stitch pains in my last cycle which resulted in my LO! Let's hope that they're a good sign for you 

*Jo* how are you? And thank you I really do hope so 

*keepingthefaith* thank you, I hope so! This cycle is so different dont you think with our LOs? Last time I could sleep when I wanted and when tired and had no one to run around after- I've barely rested this cycle...
I hope all will be ok!
As I said to Claire I had the stitch like pain last cycle which resulted in my LO  gl!!!

*hannahsauntie* thank you! I really hope that my cramps mean my embryo is getting snug  Are you having a beta test done?


----------



## Momoko

Hannah, I had a few twinge ( well, it was like a needle) and that's all. I shall see anything happen in the next few days. How are you today? excited about tomorrow ?? 

Hi Keeping the faith! we went for Hunger Game today, it was good   how was your anniversary ?? any surprised  

Hi Jo! How are you?? I meant the embryologist told us she didn't know which 2 were 4CC. she might put the wrong one back in. Fingers crossed


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi momoko and hoping2eggshare yes it's my beta tomorrow at 9am...am treating myself out to breakfast with my dad straight after then await the call...excited but very nervous and pray for a good number. My clinic do not do repeat tests only book you for a scan after that.
Hope these twinges and cramps are pointing at BFP this week, cant wait to find out!
Hi jo and claire...Claire hope you enjoyed the markets..had no idea they did alcohol free mulled wine! Have to remember that one.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

I'm ok thanks hoping2eggshare, just getting a bit fed up now! I think because I was on the short protocol 1st time round, it went really quickly. Or seemed to! 
Now I just seem to be waiting... Next week will be my 4th week on buserelin (as I'm sure you've experienced!) and I'm just willing to get to my scan on Friday (I don't want to wish time away but...) and then I can look to embryo transfer!

Thanks Momoko - I'm sure she didn't put the wrong one in, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Fingers crossed for a good number tomorrow Hannahsauntie


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannahsauntie* good luck for tomorrow I hope you have a lovely number  What dpt are you tomorrow?
Enjoy breakfast with you dad 

*jo* I hope that time hurries up for you, nothing worse than waiting around I'm very impatient so I can imagine how you feel 
I hope Friday speeds up for you!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I'm also trying to avoid chocolate as apparently it has caffeine in, I've read on another site someone was told not to eat it after ET and I'm going crazy not having any   
I really want to pig out on crisps and chocolate when I'm trying to only have healthy snacks as I've had a couple of takeaways


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Ah thanks hoping2eggshare  

I have such a sweet tooth, I'm not sure I could avoid chocolate   I'm sure a small piece wouldn't hurt every now and then


----------



## Justmi

Hi lovely ladies 

Sorry I've not posted for some days now, really been busy with boxing things up for moving but I hope u ladies are doing great respectively?  

On my side I'm good, not much of pregnancy symptoms apart from itchy nipples, very mild cramps and tiredness. My scan is still two weeks away and I don't know how many babies we would find inside of me😊

I will surely keep u all posted

Please stay great and relax a great deal

Loads of baby dust from Germany to u all

❤❤❤


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*Jo* I caved and had half of LOs milkyway as it was all I could think about I wanted to eat loads more but I stopped lol!

*justmi* good luck with your move  how exciting is your scan going to be wondering if they will find one or two babies


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Morning all 
I am so tempted to test  I'm trying to distract myself as it's only 4dpt so super early and I know it will be negative! Why is this wait so hard I just want to know either way now feels like I had my transfer a few weeks ago!

I hope everyone is well?

Looking forward to hearing about your beta later *hannahsauntie*


----------



## bk2013

fingers crossed for your beta *hannahsauntie*. enjoy breakfast with your dad x

*hoping2eggshare* did you have 5dt? i think if you tested this early and didnt show anything you would only upset yourself. step away from the pee-sticks!!!!!

xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*bk* yes only 4dpt so far too early! So will for sure be negative! I'm driving myself CRAZY  Last time I tested at 5dpt with a faint but there line but LO was already starting to hatch when they put her back whereas this one hadn't hatch but was expanded. I don't know I will for sure try wait it out for a couple more days 

Have you not been tempted?


----------



## Momoko

Good morning everyone! hope you all have a good day!  

Hannah, enjoy your breakfast with dad and we're waiting for you good news!  

Had a silly thought last night, if we could go for a scan few days after transfer and to check whether our embies are still in wombs, then all our stress and worries would probably go out... 

Hello bk2013! when are you gong to test ??


----------



## ElleKay

Happy Monday everyone, not that I feel particularly happy on any Monday! 

I've just had a good 40 minute read to catch up on everyone's status.  I've been having crippling headaches this past 5 days or so and ended up having to take soluble co-codamol.  I rang the clinic on Friday and told them and they said it should be ok to take.  I then realised that what I'd taken was Solpadine which also contains caffeine.  I can't blimmin' win!  

Anyway, let's hope this week is easier.  

Sending out positive vibes to one and all, take care xx


----------



## Justmi

Hallo ladies, how r u all doing?

Hoping2eggshare it's good u didn't go with d temptation 😊 It's too early like u said, I tested on d 5th day and got a negative but that's just a 2det, so I think u should until d 6th day at least 

Ladies with sweet tooth, u r not alone, I love love rubber gums and yesterday I couldn't just help myself 😜 I finished a whole packet even while telling myself to stop but I think we r allowed some sweets as long as we don't over do it

Huge hugs and loads of kisses ladies  

Baby dust from Germany to u lovely ladies ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Oooh I love milkyways hoping2eggshare! You've just reminded me I have a pack stashed in the cupboard!  

The 2WW is designed to make us crazy!! Try and hold out a little longer if you can  

Sorry to hear about the headaches Ellekay - side effects of the buserelin are rubbish. Hope the tabs help and they don't last too long. Have you started your progynova now?


----------



## bk2013

*hoping2eggshare* not tempted at all but then im only 6dpt and only had my last pregnyl shot yesterday so that will still be in my system.

*momoko* i'm not going to test until OTD which is sunday and then get bloods on monday

*ellekay* i suffer with crippling migraines and have not been allowed to take any of my usual medication. ive found a cold compress can help - doesnt clear the migraine but takes the edge off it so at least i can do something. hope the headaches clear soon

*justmi* i too have a sweet tooth and havent managed to cut all sweet stuff out of my diet but am limiting it.

*jo_hope84* all this talk of milkyways makes me want to go down to the shop and stock up!!

hope everyone has a good day
xx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Morning ladies!! Just got back from clinic and had a yummy breakfast with my dad   am now sat waiting for the phone call with my result and will keep you posted...am now 11 days past 5 day transfer officially! Can't believe how quick it's gone but for the pupo ladies I know exactly what you mean about dying to test but dreading it also...
Me too have got a sweet tooth and love my caffeine so have indulged a little bit but in the caffeine free Diet Coke and tea! Still feeling really tired and taking me ages to wake up in the morning even after a 9 hour sleep last night!!
Hope your all feeling ok this freezing cold morning


----------



## Justmi

Hi Hannasauntie welcome and I'm keeping all things possible crossed with u, I know d result is a good one, keep us posted ❤❤


----------



## Kieke

Hannahsauntie - fingers crossed you get your BFP very soon!   

Momoko - sounds strange that your clinic doesn't know which embryo is which!
But I'm sure all will be fine. Oh and I have never checked my body tempature. 

Hoping2eggshare - hope you manage to hang in there!
Testing would be way too early, try and stick it out.
Are you enjoying your time off work? 

Keeping the faith - your pain sounds promissing!  

clairemarie240283 - the alcohol free mulled wine sounds lush!
I have only been drinking water and herbal tea. I don't like drinks with artificual sweetner and added suggar so that doesn't leave me much choice  

Jo_Hope 84 - I agree with you, this FET procedure takes a lot longer than a fresh cycle. I hope your scan on Friday tells you that you can move ahead! 

Justmi - when are you moving? Exciting times for you! 

ElleKay - sorry to hear you are suffering from headaches. I'm sure you already do but drink lots of water!

bk2013 - must be awful to suffer from migraines... have you tried to put pressure on some acupuncture points on your hands? Have a Google, it might work?

Well I have had a very busy Sunday, braved IKEA in the morning and spend the rest of the day cooking and baking. My DH told me off for doing to much but I explained that as long as a stay away from heavy lifting and intense housework I should be fine.
I had constant pressure/cramping from yesterday afternoon till bedtime. I so want to believe it's a good sign. Part of me thinks that if nothing was happening I wouldn't be feeling anything and part of me thinks that 'normal' woman wouldn't feel a thing this early on.  

I know this is a silly question, but since I had a depot shot to DR will my AF due date this month still be the same? Or will it be pushed back because of it?
I have been feeling super positive and  relaxed but with OTD and AF due date approaching I'm starting to get a bit more anxious...


----------



## Momoko

Bk2013 -- do you have any symptoms so far?  Sunday isn't long, I truly wish you can get bfp  

Kieke -- yea, they're expanding,  which is a good news.  You're so lucky that your DH takes care of you.  My DH only helps if I request


----------



## Momoko

Hoping2eggshare, how are you today?  Any other symptoms apart from cramps? I'm also a sweet thooth, but I "stole " some dried fruits from my dh's nuts & fruits can.  and I drink warm water with lemon.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Beta result in...it's official at 517   really happy to be a BFP   early scan booked for 10th December now 

My embie was also expanded at day 5 ladies...


----------



## Kieke

Hannahsauntie - woohoo congratulations! So happy for you!  
I bet you can't wait till the 10th December xx


----------



## bk2013

*hanaahsauntie* huge congratulations    
that number is fab. bet your gonna count down the days till 10th december xxx

*momoko* yesterday i had stitch type pain/twinges/cramps and some spotting and ate like a horse and was so thristy. stopped spotting today but still got twinges.

xx


----------



## Momoko

Congratulations Hanaah!      

bk2013 -- it sounds like BFP to me.   I haven't got any symptoms yet. should I worry


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Fab news Hannahsauntie!! Congratulations on your official BFP!! So pleased for you!  

Thanks Kieke! I hope Friday gives us a more definite direction


----------



## ElleKay

Hannahsauntie - congrats!!! Fabulous news 

*Kieke* - lets hope what you are feeling is a good sign, but I completely get what you say about a 'normal' woman and would they know! Everything is so hard for us because we are hyper aware.

*Jo_Hope84 *yep, started progynova last Wednesday. Emotion-wise I've been a bit better, but it's just these headaches. I do suffer with them at the best of times so it's possible it's not even treatment related anyway. *Kieke*, I'm a water drinker anyway so even when I up the intake I don't feel any benefits


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Ah sorry to hear that you're a sufferer of the headaches normally ElleKay - i hope they ease for you


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hannahsauntie ♡♡♡ Huge congrats !! 
Hope everyone else is OK?  
I've had pains since day 4 and today day 6 in the shower this morning the water actually hurt my boobs 😕 so I bought a 99p test and tested in between Xmas shopping and got a faint positive now I'm not getting my hope's up whatsoever with it being a cheapy and testing 5 days early!  Anyone else tempted to test early ??  I'm staying indoors away from any shops that sell tests until Saturday!!!  Xx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi ladies, thanks again for your lovely messages   kieke the 10th December feels like so far away!! I'm really excited and nervous too

Clairemarie this sounds like a BFP to me!!! How many days old was your embie?? I got a feint bfp on a cheapie boots stick at 5 days....keeping all crossed for you. You have much more will power than me  

Ellekay hope your headaches ease off, I suffer migraines Too and it's awful when you can't take anything to help them.

Momoko don't worry! No symptoms is normal, every woman is totally different. Are you going to test yourself early this week or wait for the day....keeping all crossed for you

Johope is this Friday for your scan?? Really hope you get a transfer date!

Bk2013 everything crossed for you! When's your test date...

Kieke your anxieties are totally normal. I had a trigger shot with my fresh cycle and that's why I took 8 days to test. I was worried it was still in my system so I waited as long as I could, I was so worried as I thought my af was on the way...will you be 7 days past transfer tomorrow? Safe to say will be out of your system but are you planning on testing yourself or waiting for otd??  

Justmi good luck with your big move!!


----------



## bk2013

*hannahsauntie* OTD is sunday 29 nov. how many embies did you have back? xx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Bk2013 I had one put back...praying   Your embies have made themselves at home x


----------



## Momoko

Hi Hannah!  To be honest with you,  I would like to test it as soon as possible but I have no courage to do it. So afraid if it's bfn   Really wish I could go back to ACU to scan and check if my embies are still there  . My OTD will be next Tuesday. perhaps, I can test on Sunday. Please pray for me


----------



## Justmi

Hannahsauntie congratulations on ur BFP 💃🏻🎉✨💫👼

We would be moving at d end of d month...30th

Still at work, stealing out time to type😜

Love u ladies ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Awh momoko   Massive hugs! It's awful this tww, so stressful and difficult to even get through an hour let alone a day then a week! I was so scared to test on both times I've done this...in the end I tested and gave the stick straight to my hub to give me the news. I thought that he would be able to break bad news to me gentle and I could sob on his shoulder! I know what you mean about the scan to see if it sticks....wish that could be an option but it's way to teeny to see anything   maybe one day when technology gets more scarily advanced! Try to leave as long as you can, don't even buy the sticks but if you crack like I did, buy an expensive one and test first thing in the morning and not on your own...

Justmi, fantastic news on your move date..my house gone on the market today and we're looking at two houses tomorrow...can't wait to move but not the stress!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I tested i couldnt help myself and BFN for me at 4dpt  I knew it would be and i dont know why I caved and tested biggest regret now, but i guess if it is going to be a BFN at OTD then at least I can start preparing myself now.
I know I as stupid testing so early! I had a bfn last cycle at 4dpt and then a bfp at 5dp5dt, I am not holding my breath this time though I am going to prepare myself for the worse!
I wish I was not so impatient and stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*claire* CONGRATULATIONS   I used a poundshop test on my last pregnancy aongside others and they gave me the best lines they have a 20ml sesitivity 

*Hannah* what a fantastic beta result  Im extremely happy for you and I cannot wait to hear all about your scan 

*bk* sounds like implantation bleeding to me  looking forward to hearing about your test 

*momoko* my boobs are starting to ache/hurt, Im having slight cramps and that is about it... probably the progeterone. how about you?

*jo* oooops sorry for reminding you about the milkways 

*kieke* I am really hoping that your symptoms are signs that your embryo is snuggling in


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hoping2eggshare awhh your right it's way too early. I got the faintest line at 5 days past...don't loose hope now! If you want to keep testing start tomorrow first thing in the morning or the day after....am keeping everything crossed for you here!!!


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hoping2eggshare - don't worry, it's still very early and as you say you got a bfn at the same point last time.  4dpt is sooo early, keep positive.  Will you test tomorrow again, or leave for a few days?  I know it must be hard now that you've tested, but it might be best to leave for a few days if you can.  Treat yourself to that milky way!  I'm a chocoholic and can't keep away from it lol.  Sending you tonnes of hugs and positivity     

Ellekay - hope your headaches ease off and you feel better soon.

Momoko - Glad you enjoyed the Hunger Games.  Hopefully it took your mind off the 2ww for a while.  I'm also too scared to test, I'm happy in my little bubble for now.  Sending you   

Hannahsauntie - great news     You must be delighted.  Roll on 10th December, lovely wee early Christmas present for you.

Justmi -hope your packing is going well.  How exciting to be moving house.

Kieke - sounds like you had a busy day yesterday!  Not sure about the AF date question, sorry.  Keep being positive and relaxed, can only be good for you.

Jo_hope - good luck for Friday's scan.  We always seem to be waiting on something!  So much waiting!

Clairemarie - I would say that's a bfp!  Fab news  

Bk2013 - your symptoms sound very positive to me.  Everything crossed for you.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well.


----------



## Momoko

Hannah!  I completely agree with you that this 2WW is such a nightmare for us. Worrying about different stage. I was thinking if the clinic can zoom in and show us during transfer,  which means they can  scan us again if our embies are still there.   that's what I hope and of cause there's no such thing. 

Hoping2eggshare!  It's too early to test, as you said your embies is 4BB and didn't start hatching. You would like to wait day 6 and test it. Please try to think it positive . Also,  if this time you fail, at least you still have your lovely daughter. You can take a short break from your medications and start a new cycle again. You're still young. For me, I really wish you BFP


----------



## Momoko

Hi Keeping the faith! It was nice to go out for a bit and get some fresh air, as i stay at home for a week already . going back to work on Thursday. not for your OTD, it is good to relax and not think too much about 2ww.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*momoko* this is my last ever cycle I'm not cycling again... I know I have my daughter but I really want this to work there is nothing more I wanted than to try for a sibling for her. I never thought I would have children and she is my blessing but I still want this to work as much as my cycle with my LO.
I won't be cycling again after my fresh cycle wasn't very nice.
It is far to early and I will TRY to wait it out now :/
If only the clinics could do that it would help us out of our torture so much!

*hannah* my line was so faint at 5dpt last time I have no idea why I tested especially after my LO was hatching already probably why I got a line so early!
Thank you I will TRY to wait now if I can I'm so stupid testing I don't know why I caved.

*keepingthefaith* I will try to wait now thank you, I do not know why I did it  I did reach for that Milky Way when I read your post


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hoping2eggshare  >  Please don't get yourself worked up, my last cycle I got a bfn at day 5 and 6 then bfp day 7! 

Hannahauntie > Mine was a 5 day hatching on a natural cycle .

I'm not completely convinced even tho i can still see the faint line !  My OH won't have any of it until Saturday he is not getting his hopes up as last time he was absolutely heartbroken .

I'm keeping everything crossed for us all !! Xx


----------



## Momoko

* Hoping2eggshare* Try to think it positive. Have some milkyway please  There's always a hope. you just told me you got more symptoms today, it must be a good sign. Positive , positive  For me, I already know I won't get pregnant as my lining wasn't good, embies aren't good enough(plus the embryologist might put a wrong one in), I have no any symptoms ( only had 3 very short needle pain for 3 seconds). As we all are cycle buddies here, I truly wish you could get BFP.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*momoko* how thick was your lining? I'm sure your embryos were fine! Why do you think he didn't out your embryos back properly?
I've known people in the past to have not one symptom and get their bfp and others have loads of symptoms and have bfn's- I think a lot of the symptoms come from the progesterone to be honest.
I've had my milkyway now  and I will try my hardest to stay positive, please stay positive yourself too 

*claire* thank you  I hope by Saturday you will have a lovely dark line


----------



## Momoko

*Hoping2eggshare* My lining was 7.8mm on my day for scan, we asked the doctor to check again on my transfer and it was only 8mm. Also, when the embryologist told us our embies we were expanding, she also said she didn't know which two were 4CC. It sounded like all my embies were put into one container and they took two to thaw.

Try to wait until Wednesday (if you are impatient and can't wait to test ). Not long for you, hanging there, we all pray for you


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*momoko* try not to worry 7mm is all you need for a healthy lining  That's weird they just out them all in one thing without knowing which was which- were the 4cc your best embryos and the rest were lower grades? Honestly do not pay much attention to grades they can be misleading- people with perfect embryos can get bfn and people with "not so good" embryos can get bfp's 

Thank you I'm going to try and wait a couple of days if I can help myself as I wish I didn't test now!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hoping2eggshare - I'm glad you reminded me of the milkyways! Yum! 
Please don't feel too disheartened, it's still early days and may not be a true reading. Maybe try and wait a couple more days. I know it's so hard 

Momoko - I'm sure your clinic wouldn't have put the embies back if your lining wasn't thick enough. They're in the best place now, where they belong. I have everything crossed for you   Like Hoping2eggshare said even 'perfect' graded embryos result in a BFN, that was the case for me 

Keeping the faith - thank you! This whole process is a waiting game! How are you?

This Friday for the scan Hannahsauntie! Just want it here now so I can move to the next step!!


----------



## Momoko

Hi hoping!  You're right!  I should leave it to God. Like you said,  sometimes we prepare for the worst, in case something bad happen. I might test it on Saturday (if I can't wait). 

Hi Jo!  Thank you so much!  What was your graded last cycle?  My first cycle,  the doctors,  nurses and even embryologist said I have more than 50% to get pregnant. And the result was BFN.  I tested it from 7dp5df . So, I'm not sure if I want to test it early.  Good luck for your scan on Friday. Hope you can get a lovely lining, fingers crossed


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Momoko - I'm pretty certain the embryo they put back was graded as 5AB. Like you it was a 50/50 chance, unfortunately I was in the unlucky 50! I waited until OTD to test, I was to scared to test early. I had cramps and that was it, no other symptoms and I got a BFN. AF didn't show until 6 weeks later  

It's been a lucky thread so far I'm hoping it continues for us all


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thank you ladies, I'm not feeling too down yet as it is very early days and very stupid of me to test!
I've been cramping like crazy tonight but I wonder if that's the chilli sauce I had or implantation- I guess we will know by Saturday! I keep getting a shooting pain down my legs too which is weird 

*jo* I hope this week goes quickly for you and that you get your transfer date 

*momoko* Saturday is my OTD so it would be lovely if we both have good news that day  I need to kind of know by Friday though as I will need to order more meds!


----------



## ElleKay

Hello all...

*Hoping2eggshare*, my fingers are crossed for you xx and for you too, *clairemarie* 

Thankfully my head seems to have eased off today 

I noticed last night that I've developed bruising around injection sites, and it seems so much tougher to get the needle through my skin (dr'ing). Anyone else had this? It's been so long since my initial IVF and FET that I've forgotten.

*Jo_Hope *- good luck for Friday, if I remember correctly they have give you a transfer date of 7/12? My scan is on Monday and transfer date is 8/12.....providing everything goes to plan


----------



## Momoko

Hi Jo!  I think it was from the drugs you took,  that's why your AF was late. I had my fresh cycle in June and it failed. Then, my AF is longer to be on time.  

Hoping -- just wait for two days then test it.  How are you today?


----------



## Justmi

Hi lovely ladies, how r u all doing, just got back from classes...all I felt like doing all through today was 💤💤💤

I haven't had cramps for about two days now but my nipples itch like crazy 

Hoping2eggshare & Momoko my fingers r crossed for u both👌

Huge hugs and loads of kisses 

Baby dust from Germany to u all lovely ladies ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Momoko

Hi ladies!  Does any of you have any side effects from inserting Cyclogest?  

Thanks Justmi.  Hope you can get some rest tonight


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks hoping2eggshare   How are you feeling?

Hi Ellekay - that's right, they have given me the 7/12 but will confirm on Friday depending on how my scan goes  
I've found that my left side is particularly sore when injecting, so have been doing it on my right side. I wanted to alternate to avoid soreness, but that didn't seem to work!! I had lots of bruises to begin with but they have gone now. On our 1st cycle when I was stimming the bruises were worse, especially the one i got after the trigger shot!

Hi Momoko - I found that I had trapped wind with the cyclogest    I took charcoal tablets and drank peppermint tea which eased it.


----------



## clairemarie240283

Evening everyone ! Hope everyone is OK and keeping positive and keeping them little embies warm. 
I had to nip to tesco today and I just couldn't leave without a hpt so after 30 min of trying to pee on a clear blue digital I got a PREGNANT  1-2 weeks !! I'm 7dp now . But I have an awful pain in my left ovary and feels like a stabbing pain it's quite worrying 😕.  I had a natural cycle with a 5 day hatching blastocyst -  my official date is not until Sat I'm so worried something will happen before then - my last cycle was similar to this which ended just days after we got out bfp. Xxx


----------



## Momoko

Jo, I've got stomachache after my transfer and a lot of wind inside. not sure if I should call my clinic tomorrow. a bit worry if it affect my embies    Hope you will be alright soon. Maybe try to use a hot towel and put it on your tummy (for us, we use a boiled egg and message). see if it help you? 

Claire! that's a good news ! we all pray for you . Fingers crossed for your OTD. is your pain getting worse now ??


----------



## clairemarie240283

Momoko  >  it's not getting worse it's just there it eases when I lie down . Feels bit like a stitch like pain but in my left ovary area ?  Xx


----------



## Justmi

Claire congrats on ur BFP but I would say just try not do anything stressful and if u still feel the sharp pain please call ur ob/gyn and complain, everything is crossed ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Momoko

Claire, if it is getting worse, please call your clinic. hope nothing's worse. 

Hoping! guess what I just did? I did a test and it's bfn. that's what I expected (never have luck for this) . I didn't want to test early but I saw so many of you got  positive results and am was thinking I put two back in and it would be ok to test. Anyway, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Fab news Claire - hopefully the pain is nothing untoward and you continue to get the BFP. 

When is your OTD Momoko? It could still be too early for you?


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi ladies! Momoko how many days past transfer are you?? Am I right in thinking its 4? If so its just way to early to test...I got a really very feint line at 5 and a half days past....try not to worry,   Praying it's better news in a couple of days   

Clairemarie congrats on your bfp   I had a slight stabbing pain on my last cycle, I thought it was near my ovary and googled like crazy. It turned out to be nothing and stopped suddenly after a few days...hope it goes soon but if your concerned call your clinic

Hi johope, not long for your lining scan now!  

Justmi itcy nipples! I had that with my lo and had to sneaky scratch using my wrist!! Glad your well...when is your early scan booked for

Ellekay glad your headaches have eased off... 

Hoping2eggshare how are you doing today?


----------



## Keeping the faith

Clairemarie - congrats!  Great news.  I had a stabbing sensation on my first cycle with my lo, it seemed to be in my ovary region.  Like Hannahsauntie I also googled like crazy!  It passed after a while, but call your clinic if you're at all worried.

Momoko - it's still very early to test so don't worry, test again in a few days.


----------



## Momoko

Hi Jo, Hannah and Keeping the faith, thanks for encouraging me, the reason I tried it's because so many of you got positive results and was wondering if I would be one of the lucky ones.  Also,  I haven't had any symptoms like you all do. Maybe I can prepare for the worst now. I'll test on OTD,  it was so scary to look at the result.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Keeping the faith and Claire am pretty sure it was ligament stretching as I seem to remember a few women I cycled with had the same thing happen


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Awh momoko honestly I didn't really have many symptoms until around 7 days past...I think I knew what to look from on my last cycle but even then you just never know. It's the scariest thing ever to do the test  
Am so hoping you get that bfp on your otd. 
So many ladies just don't get any symptoms at all so try to relax as hard as it is


----------



## Momoko

Hannah,  after saying I had no symptoms and I just have period pain. It's been 8-10 minutes now, even though it's not very strong. Hope it's a good sign.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

That's a really good sign!! Think positivity


----------



## Momoko

Can I ask you, if this pain is getting stronger,  should I be worried ? Normally,  how long did it stop when you got your cramps?  And it seems my cramp is getting stronger and doesn't stop.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

My cramping started very light a couple days after transfer then got stronger and longer as every day went by...they have only just stopped a day or so ago. 
No you shouldn't be worried this hopefully is a good sign....
When you normally get af do you cramp like this when its full flow??


----------



## Momoko

It's just like before my AF, I cant say its very strong. normally I get very strong pain on day 1 (I have to take painkillers ).  Usually,  how often did you have cramps? And how long did it last?


----------



## Hannahsauntie

For me I got very light cramps a few times from a few days after transfer then by day 7 after transfer it got much stronger like I was in full flow af...everyone is different though but for you I hope this is your embies getting snug


----------



## Momoko

I worry there's something wrong with me, as I told you all that I got stomachache after transfer, and it has been a while. I went toilet few times today.  Worry if it's side effect and affects my embies to implant. Sorry for asking you too many questions,  but I don't know what's different between af cramps and pregnancy cramps.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

When I did my fresh cycle I was heavily constipated for 4 days before transfer and my consultant told me it was a concern to him and I had to take the fybogel. Well for a few days after I was in agony with the pain of it and was so worried it had ruined my chance. I got it sorted in the end and before I tested I was having the runs plus af cramps that felt strong at day 7. It didn't affect anything and still got a BFP 
I think if an embie wants to survive they will find a way and our bodies carry on as normal even when it's going through a tough time....I know it's so hard but try not to worry just get through one day at a time 
Am keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Momoko

Thanks Hannah!  This is my second transfer. I have no idea if I fail again.  I don't know what to do even though we still have 1 frozen embryo.  And the process of IVF takes ages (gosh!  They know we want to have our own babies as soon as possible) my mind is really tired and thinking about how many drugs my body can support?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies sorry for not posting yesterday I was very down, even more when the test was negative again yesterday morning and yesterday night :/ 
BUT....
Today I have a faint but very there line!!!! I had not a hint of a line before this morning! I'm 6dp5dt but I had my transfer between 1 & 2pm so tech ally I'm still 5dp5dt 

Sorry for no personals for everyone I'm in shock and the thread has been super busy! I hope you're all well?

*momoko* please keep the faith  We tested too early so please don't put yourself though anymore disappointment just yet and test in a couple of days or something 

*Claire* congratulations on your digital test


----------



## ElleKay

*Momoko*, I really feel for you....I know it's hard to stay positive sometimes, we are all here for you. Keeping everything crossed for you xx

*Hoping* that is fab news - and sorry you were down yesterday, seems like things are looking up now though!!

*Jo_Hope*, I don't remember ever bruising before so that's weird, and it's my left side that's best for injecting - I too tried to alternate but it seems that left is best for me 

*Claire* - congratulations!!!

Does anyone else feel like a hungry hippo when they're having treatment? It's like I never feel full and could eat all day - all the wrong foods too! Carbs, crisps, choc....the list goes on. Maybe it's the comfort I need


----------



## Momoko

Hoping! Congrats for your faint line and keep testing it. I'm happy for you! For me, I don't want to test it again. feeling so upset this morning! (sorry, I know it's too early to test) 

but why did you test at night? I thought we should test the first wee in the morning   which one did you use for pregnancy test ??


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*momoko* I know exactly how you're feeling as I was feeling exactly the same 
Well they say to use FMU as it's more concentrated but with my daughter my evening urine always gave me better lines for some reason and some ladies get better lines in the morning. I think it's only because in the evening it guess you've produce more hcg throughout the day hence the darker line. But I guess if you wait till the following morning it would be darker anyway! 
I don't know why I tested again I just couldn't help myself once I got started which isn't good as everytime I saw the negative I felt even more deflated!
Big  to you and try wait a while 

*ellekay* I'm starving all the time I have been since I started the FET and I haven't ate too well either I've had takeaways and unhealthy lunches when I've been out! I've also had a lot of spicy food, a few crisps and chocolates so I haven't been very healthy!


----------



## Momoko

Hi Elle! Sorry for saying this but I can't help myself.


----------



## Momoko

Hoping, you know when you saw people (90%) here have BFP, I couldn't help myself to test it and see if I was 1 of the lucky one. But as I said before, I didnt feel anything until last night. Do you have cramps today? or sore breasts?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*momoko* Exactly why I tested and got negative too! Were your blasts expanding or hatching already? Mine was expanding hence why mine probably took slightly longer than last time as it had to hatch :/
Honestly I felt so deflated too try not to worry yet as you're not out yet you still have plenty of time and I will be crossing everything tightly for you!!

I've been having cramps so I hope your cramps are a good sign too 

Last night I had a a sort of stabbing pain which felt down near my ovary. I'm a day ahead of you aren't i? Also try not to worry about symptoms as they're not always pregnancy related sometimes it's the meds


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hoping- huge congratulations on your result!!!

I've been having stabbing like pain in my left ovary area for a couple of days now seems as people have had it before and was ligament stretching?  Although I has this pain in same place last cycle which ended so personally I'm not hopeful as it's constant now, going to wait until Saturday to test officially and ring clinic to see what they say. I know how you feel about feeling low I'm expecting a repeat of last time 😢 Xx


----------



## Momoko

They were expanding according to the embryologist, but as you know she didn't know which were which 2 embies.    And how many percentage of cell did your embie survive?  was the stabbing pain really hurting last night? or it wasn't very strong? My cramps last night was like my AF is coming but slightly. were your breasts sore ?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*momoko* well my one way only expanding too, I don't know they didn't say anything about the cells etc after the thaw all they said is it looks good and was top quality...
It felt like a proper stabbing pain near my ovary which lasted a couple of minutes.
My cramps are like af cramps... My boobs felt a little sensitive last night by I think that's the progesterone as everytime I'm on it my boobs get really big so I put the soreness down to them being squashed in my bra...
What date is your OTD again? And remember I'm a whole day ahead of you Hun 

*Claire* thank you  My stabbing pain near my ovary only lasted a few minutes.
sorry to hear that's what happened last time  Was your pain constant last time too?
I hope that everything will be fine this time, I would call your clinic of you're concerned


----------



## Momoko

Yay, I feel strange here, as you are a day before me and your OTD is this Saturday. mine will be 1st Dec.    I have no cramps this morning and my boobs are fine.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

My OTD is 9dp5dt (28th) but they said to get again two days later if it's negative to make sure do that would have been the 30th (same amount of time as you as I'm a day ahead)

My boobs are fine they were only sore because they were squashed- I didn't get sore boobs until a good few weeks after last time if I remember properly...

My cramps are on and off they come for a while and then go again, honestly try not to worry about the cramps you've had some and some ladies do not experience cramps and get pregnant  

Try to relax Hun, I know that's easier said than done as I was in your position just yesterday, think positive, not like me I was sure it hadn't worked!


----------



## pengers

Hi Ladies

I'd like to join your thread, if that's OK?  I've only just found this thread and thought it would be good to join as I'd like to get some advice from you ladies too.  

I've read through the thread and its brilliant to see so many success stories on here.  Its also very sad to see some BFNs too.  I've been through this quite a few times now and know how very sad it can be...

I had a Single Frozen Embryo transferred last friday (20th Nov).  I don't know the grade that was transferred as the doctor said they don't look for this when they thaw, they mainly look at degradation and my embryo had remained 95 - 100% intact,  The embryo had started to hatch, but I'm a bit clueless to what I should expect in this circumstance.

It's amazing that some of you ladies have been able to test at about 5dp5dt.  I never realised this there would be enough pregnancy hormone levels present this early.  

My OTD test date is Friday 4th Dec, which will be 14dp5dt.  This seems like a really long time to me.  

How many days between transfer and test date is usual?    How many days pregnant is someone who is 5dp5dt?  

I don't want to test yet as worried that a BFN would just confuse me

I felt like I had some symptoms within a couple of days, but today I feel back to normal, apart from sore boobs (which I just put down to the meds) and I'm quite hungry for healthy food (which never happens to me!)

Any advice/answers to my questions you ladies can give me would be fantastic

I look forward to following and sharing our journey

Pengers x


----------



## Kieke

Hi Pengers! It's all so confusing isn't it?  
My clinic tests 10 days after a 5 day transfer - if it would have been a day 3 transfer they test 12 days later.
I'm not sure how many days someone would be classed as pregnant at 5dp5dt but my guess is 10?
Have you seen the below before:
-1dpt... Embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt... Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt... Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt... Implantation begins, as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt... Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt... Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6dpt... Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt... HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

According to this you might be starting to test positive on 6dpt. I find it amazing that some ladies find out on day 5 but early testing is not for me.
I'm sticking it out till Friday.
I agree testing 2 weeks later in your case is rather long but it's nice to enjoy the PUPO bubble as long as you can.
Also, I prefer testing on Friday instead of mid week.

Hang in there! Hope it's positive for you!

Hello to all the other ladies and Claire early congrats to you!

I'm just hanging in there, feeling very positive but we will see on Friday.
I have been cramping and I reacted very different to the acupuncture needles yesterday and according to my acupuncturist that is a good sign...


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Morning ladies and welcome to the thread  Pengers! Every clinic is different for test dates, mine is dependant on how many days old the embryo is. Mine was a 5 day so it was officially supposed to be 10 days after transfer but am seeing some ladies much longer after that. I tested 5 days after transfer and got a very feint line but got stronger every day from there. Symptoms totally baffle me too but one thing stuck out after a few days that I got a very strong sense of smell. This happened with my last pregnancy...but no other real symptoms until around 7 days and only yesterday have I got sore boobs....its just different for every one I guess.
Best wishes to you...

Hoping2eggshare congrats on your bfp!!!!! That's fab news, so happy for you. Was getting a bit worried when you hadn't posted yesterday so am really over the moon for your result...are you testing daily now??

Clairemarie hope your ok?? Have you contacted your clinic for advice? I had a stabbing pain last night but it went soon after. I do remember the ligament pains very well....

As for me, just got back from the doctors as have got a urine infection   am not feeling great at all and I knew it would be that. I caught loads in my last pregnancy....the dr was really rude and I told him it was an Ivf pregnancy that had been confirmed via blood test on Monday yet he still did a pregnancy test and said yes there's a very feint line!!!! Omg I just felt awful...he was so matter of fact and I felt like He bought I was a liar, he said to book in with the midwife Asaph....I'm really not ready to do that! I think it's just too early and am scared now to take the antibiotics....great start to the day!


----------



## Kieke

Hoping2eggshare - I almost missed your news! Congratulations, I hope you will have your BFP confirmed soon!


----------



## Momoko

Hannah! hope you get better soon. remember to drink plenty of water. 

Welcome Pengers! I also had my FET last Friday. in my opinion, try not to test until your OTD, as it is so scary if you got a negative result on 4dp5dt or 5dp5dt. and you would feel down the whole day.


----------



## Momoko

Keike, why did you say you reacted different o the acupuncture needles yesterday ?? I went for acupuncture yesterday and I didn't feel any different.


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hoping2eggshare - wonderful news!  I was worried when we hadn't heard from you yesterday.  Congratulations.  How are you feeling?

Ellekay - I say enjoy the crisps and chocolate.  We need a wee bit of comfort with this process.

Welcome pengers - My old is 13 days after a 5 day transfer, and on my first cycle otd was 17 days after a 3 day transfer.  Hopefully your wait goes in quickly.

Kieke - that's good that your acupuncturist is feeling positive for you, can only be a good sign.

Hannahsauntie - sorry to hear you have an infection, hope it's not too uncomfortable.  Your doctor sounds awful! Don't let him get to you.   

Momoko - hope you're okay and trying not to stress.

As for me, my otd is tomorrow but wanted to test this morning as I have work tomorrow.  I used a Tesco poas and it didn't work!  I must be absolutely useless lol!  Anyway, I want dh to be there so it will need to wait until tonight for another test - couldn't manage another "go" before he left for work.  I'm not feeling positive, and actually feel sick at the thought of testing - I think I have been imagining my symptoms!  It's such a hard journey we all go through.  Fingers, toes and everything else crossed.  

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Kieke

Momoko - I reacted a lot more to the needle points. Normally I can feel a couple but this time I could feel most of the needles very intense.
But like all these 'symptoms' I'm not reading too much into it and you should defiantly not feel concerned.


----------



## clairemarie240283

Afternoon ☺  sorry hadn't replied earlier.  The pain is coming and going and sometimes shoots to middle area like a little contraction  ( well not as bad as a contraction Lol I'm not screaming )  I can't stop running to the loo to pee ! Wondering if it could poss be an uti?  I'm so tempted to test again but I'm not spending any more money until Friday. I have everything crossed it may day 2-3  instead of still being 1-2 like last time hence the miscarriage hgc wasn't rising.  

The pains seem quite common let's hope for us all they will bugger off soon 😁😁
Hope everyone is good Xxx


----------



## Momoko

*Keeping the faith* -- Are you alright?? Try one more time tomorrow , please! ( Maybe try at night??) there's still a hope for you.

you know how it feels when your test was BFN 

Keike, Im still thinking whether i should go for acupuncture again, I paid for 7 sessions, still got one tomorrow. Are you going to test it on Saturday?


----------



## Kieke

Momoko - I'm a firm believer in acupuncture so please go for your session tomorrow!
My OTD is Friday which will be 10 days past transfer.


----------



## Momoko

Keike,  I will go tomorrow as I have paid. But not sure I should go and buy more sessions.  

Fingers crossed for your OTD on Friday


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Clairemarie it's possible you have got a uti, go to the doctors first thing tomorrow and get a strip test done. I generally feel really run down and keep running to the loo with burning pains but symptoms vary!

Kieke not long till test date now!

Keepingthefaith I definatley would test again with your dh! I know i need mine for moral support...keep us posted


----------



## clairemarie240283

I've rang gp got an appointment for Friday.  They have also signed me off work for 3 weeks until I know what's happening either way gives me time to rest and keep little one there hopefully!!!    

I don't have burning when I go it's just this niggle in my side .  

I'm praying this works for us all 💖💖💖💖💖💖💖  Xxx


----------



## Momoko

Hannah & Claire, hope you both get well soon.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

That's great claire, now look after yourself and lots of tlc   I've started to feel worse...feel really sick and thirsty and have been having dragging aches in my tummy....I'm not too concerned as I had many uti in my last pregnancy but never so early on. My dh has sent me to lie down and rest....
Thanks momoko..hope your doing ok today??


----------



## Momoko

Hi Hannah!  For some reasons, my boobs are so heavy today and inside my nipples I can feel stretching. Apart from that I just got very slight cramps(not last long, maybe a few seconds, if I didn't pay attention, I wouldn't feel it), that's all


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

i brought some first response tests and I have a lovely very there pink line at 6dp5dt, I am extremely happy! I cannot believe I have been so lucky twice! I am going to buy a clearblue digital tomorrow for saturday too 

*pengers* welcome to the thread  not long now until you test! 5dp5dt would make someone 10days past ovulation so about 3 weeks 3 days i think?

*kieke* Thank you  I really hope that the reation to the needles is a good sign! fx'd for you on friday 

*hannahsauntie* Thank you  I am very happy! I am testing daily as I have since my first negative test, I really want to watch the line get darker and darker well I am praying that it does 
I am so sorry to hear about your UTI I hope it clears up quickly for you  enjoy your rest 

*keeping the faith* Thank you, I was so down I literally could not bring myself to the boards. Dd you mean the test was faulty? Good luck for testing I am  for you!

*claire* I hope all goes well on friday at you GP appointment, enjoy your rest 

*momoko* I hope that you are ok


----------



## bk2013

congrats to all with BFP's and hugs to those that have not been so fortunate xx

quick question if testing at 9dp5dt what would show up on clearblue digital poas?

xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*bk* I think it should be 1-2 weeks if I remember rightly, have you tested?


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Bk2013 yes should be 1 to 2 weeks. ..I haven't tested with one this time, am old fashioned and like to see a line!
Hoping2eggshare so happy for you! Can't imagine how you must have been feeling yesterday 
Momoko let's hope you get that BFP any day now, when are you thinking of retesting??


----------



## Momoko

Hoping,  congratulations! I'm OK just having AF symptoms. (I'm sure I'm not pregnant ) had a test just now -- bfn 

I'm going back to work tomorrow, at least,  I have something to keep myself busy. I feel really tired of this life chapter.  I never feel I'm a lucky person. ( the transfer day lightened me up for a day ). To be honest, I already know the answer for FET. I was so happy to talk and share with all of you.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*momoko* still too early I was getting bfn yesterday at 5dp5dt! What tests are you using also?

*hannahsauntie* thank you very much  yesterday was horrible I have no idea why I kept doing it to myself I'm just relieved it all turned out ok 
How are you feeling after your rest?


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hoping  -  CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm made up for you.  I'm on the fence as to what to think as my tests were not clear positive just faint apart from the clear blue which said 1-2.  Last time I didn't get past 1-2 on the test even at 6 weeks . Think the only time I'll believe it is if I get past that point!  

Pain is eased off just the odd twinge now Xxx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Momoko...hoping2eggshare is right, it's still way too early to test..it's not game over for you at this early stage. 

Hoping2eggshare feel a bit better after a rest and two bottles of water  

Claire I've had 2 miscarriages previously and I understand how you must be feeling. I'm feeling this too at the moment. I relaxed more after the beta but now I won't relax again until my first scan...when is your OTD? ? So glad your pain has eased off


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hannahsauntie - OTD is Saturday 28th. Didn't even make it this far 1st time round then 2nd time we didn't make it to scan date . My OH won't talk about it and I find it really sad that we should be over the moon actually seeing PREGNANT but we are both terrified and too scared to even think we can actually have a baby! Xxx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Claire my dh is just the same. With my last cycle he locked down on me and I couldn't talk to him about the positive result at all...he wouldn't believe it until we went to the first scan. I found I had to talk a lot to my mum or my sister about all my feelings...I did understand because he cannot cope with his hopes getting so high only to have to cope with grief at the end of it so he became in denial. 
Best wishes for your otd xx


----------



## clairemarie240283

This thread is a godsend as I haven't told anyone not even my family that I've had the treatment l!  I'm just so grateful for all you lovely ladies being so nice and answering my stupid questions and making me stop panicking Xxxx


----------



## Rach9520

Claire ... Ask away .. There's no such thing as a silly question. This is a learning curve for all of us.

X X X massive hugs X X X X


----------



## Momoko

6dp5dt test -- BFN


----------



## clairemarie240283

Rach9520  -  Thank you. I'm so nervous it's unreal I was up at 6am in a panic checking my boobs still hurt 🙈🙈.

Momoko - please don't panic I know it's heartbreaking but my last cycle I didn't get a bfp until 8dp5dt ! I guess this is why they tell us not to test early ! What a think to tell female hormonal women!! Xxxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*momoko* please try not to worry too much yet- what time was your transfer? If it was the afternoon technically you won't even be 6dp5dt. According to that chart I posted a while back HCG can begin to secrete today which doesn't even mean it will be detected by a test- on the chart it's says around 9dp5dt a pregnancy test should be able to pick it up, please try not to worry  Also what tests are you using?

*Claire* thank you so much  It must be such an anxious time for you both and I'm praying that this will be a different outcome for you  
I'm also glad the pain is easing off for you


----------



## ElleKay

Thinking of you all, *Momoko*, *Claire*, it is so hard and I am just keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

We have to spare a thought for our OH's, men can sometimes just clam up and before you know it there's steam coming out of their ears. My OH seemed fine after our first failed attempt, only when we split up 6 months later did he tell me how adversely everything affected him. Luckily we got back together a year later but I am just hoping/wishing/praying that it doesn't go the same way with this cycle. Oh, we have so much to think about don't we? As if it's not enough that our minds and bodies get wrecked with the whole thing.

Love to you all xx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi ladies, momoko sending huge   Hugs. Like other ladies have said its still very early and depends on the test you may have bought?? Stay strong 

Hoping2eggshare how are you today? Is your line a bit darker today  

Ellekay last night my dh said to me that he was so glad he married me as I'm the strongest person he knows and he's proud of me...this is not like him at all and I feel quite teary typing this. I asked him why and he said you have put your body through so much and done Ivf twice and never complained. He said I make out that I'm soft but I'm not I'm really tough and gutsy and he's so proud that I'm his wife....I guess we all keep it bottled up as so many times I've had silent crys on my own....this whole process wrecks your mind and body you are so right!!

Claire I did the same thing just now! Gave my boobs a squeeze to see if they were sore, and yes around the sides they are way painful...dh says they have got bigger, not so happy about that  
Hope all other ladies are doing ok? Not long for otd coming up...
As for me, still feeling ill and dr signed me off for another two weeks...this dr was lovely and very understanding...I told her about yesterday and my previous miscarriages and she picked up on my huge level of anxiety. Still feel stressed like I'm letting my team down and they don't know why I'm off....people will start guessing!


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hey ladies I think I'm out.....  had red spotting today and some bad cramps feel like right inside my uterus 😢😢😢  Xxx


----------



## Justmi

Hi lovely ladies and a big welcome to Pengers❤

I'm really far behind on our thread OMG with all these class work and work at d same time, I wonder how I keep it together  

First of all congratulations Hoping2eggshare on ur BFP great great news💃🏻💃🏻👌✨💫

Hannasauntie please get well soon ❤❤❤

As for me nothing much is happening, I still have cramps, my tommy is or feels blurted , my nipples still itches like crazy and no big news😞I'm always tired. In a couple of minutes we would be going to c my ob/gyn for the placenta or sac ultrasound and I'm just wishing we would be able to tell if both my embies implanted but I know it's just too early to tell.

Love love u lovely ladies very much and please stay fit

Baby dust from Germany to u all❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi Claire it's so very hard to tell with spotting as it could still be implantation at this very early stage. I have seen this many times on this thread over the last couple of years...the only way to be sure is to go to your epu for blood tests....sending you hugs  . I am praying it will all be ok for you xx

His justmi best wishes for your scan today, keep us posted


----------



## ElleKay

Oh no *Claire* Like Hannah said it could still be implanting. 

*Hannah* I'm so glad I'm not the only one who's had the silent cries to myself, well more like a wailing banshee to be honest when I'm alone. You are strong - we all are - you have to be to put yourself through anything like this. We never give ourselves the credit we deserve xxx Glad your GP was so understanding, it's exactly what you need at this time.


----------



## pengers

Hi Ladies

Thank you for the warm welcome!

*Kieke* - thanks for the run down. I had no idea. Its helped me to work out that I'm definitely not going to test until 10dp5dt. Which is next Monday.

*Hoping * - Thanks for the number of days. Yes that makes sense now

*ClaireMarie * - I had spotting, when I was pregnant with my DD. I spotted for a few days...Not sure if this helps at all

*Momoko -* sorry to hear you've had a BFN. I know that ladies have different HCG Beta results on the same day of testing, and can still be in the right range. It's so confusing testing early, because there's still the element of doubt that hangs over you all the time. Although, I think in your heart of hearts, you know if you are.

*bk2013 -* I tested 9dp5dt with my DD and the line showed up pretty well!

*Hannahsauntie -* well done for getting signed off for another couple of weeks. It's so tricky to try and concentrate on work during this period. I've worked from home most of this week (mainly because I felt poorly), but still couldn't bring myself to do very much work. I don't think you realise how much anxiety this business causes. For each of my m.carriages and failed attempts, I swear i've been OK, but the whole cycle, drugs, emotions, dissappointment and expectations seep out of me very slowly until I get to the point where I can't think straight. I wish I had the nerve to go to the docs about it all. So good for you! and don't worry about your team. You need to concentrate on you for the minute without adding more pressure on yourself (easier said than done I know!)

*AFM -* I seemed to have loads of symptoms yesterday and don't have any symptoms today. So obviously, yesterday I decided that I was pregnant and today...I've decided that I'm not...!

I've just ordered a couple of HPT from my grocery delivery for tomorrow. Am sticking to my plan of not testing till Monday. I will repeat this mantra every day...!

Hi to everyone !

Pengers x


----------



## clairemarie240283

Thank you for all your messages I've had no spotting since this afternoon but still having the cramps they are really low down in centre of my cervix area??  They just come and go like stabbing pains. I've done 2 tests they are both positive but I'll hang on and see if the clear blue digital changes to a 2+ as I've never seen one of those !! 

Hope your all okay -  I know something apart from us all being hormonal wrecks we are all going to be skint by Christmas buying all these HPT''s !!  😁😁 Xxxx


----------



## Justmi

Ok lovely ladies , how r u all doing?

So we r back from d doctors' and OMG not only that all is well but she was able to c that my embies both implanted which means we r expecting TWINS 🤗🤗🤗 I'm so so happy and my whole heart wishes and pray that all your special moments come and continues ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

Baby dust from Germany to u all lovely ladies ❤❤❤❤


----------



## bk2013

*justmi* huge huge congratulations xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Gosh I've missed so much these last two days!

Firstly, congratulations on your BFP hoping2eggshare! I'm so happy for you!!  

Hannahsauntie - hope you're feeling better soon   What a lovely thing for your DH to say.  

Momoko - it still could be early days for you. Please don't give up hope - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Clairemarie - it could be implantation spotting like others have said, I really hope so. Glad to hear it'd stopped. Keeping my fingers crossed that you continue to get a BFP  

Justmi - wow! Twins!!! Congratulations   

Hi pengers - welcome to the thread  

AFM scan tomorrow so hopefully will get a confirmed transfer date!


----------



## bk2013

*Jo_Hope84* good luck for your scan tomorrow x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks bk2013   X


----------



## Justmi

Bk2013 thanks very much ❤❤


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi justmi congratulations on your happy news, twins!! So happy for you  

Jo hope best wishes for your scan tomorrow, transfer not far away now!!

Clairemarie so glad the spotting has stopped, i know it must be such a huge worry...your right about the emotional wreck bit...am just trying to keep my mind of the whole early pregnancy bit   think my bank card went it to overdrive at the chemist too!!  

Thanks so much for your lovely words pengers, your right I do need to think about myself and am trying to slow down but it's hard with a lo to care for too...he's in nursery tomorrow so I can have a rest and phone my manager and let her know what's going on...
Good luck for your test on Monday, you've got fantastic will power...I lasted 5 days till I caved! I'm terrible


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*jo* really hoping that you get your transfer date please update us 

*Hannahsauntie* hi, I'm well thank you, the line is about the same maybe the tiniest bit darker :/ I know what you mean about not being able to rest with a LO, I think we are entering the terrible twos right now too!

*Elle* that is true out men do go through a lot with us  I am glad that you both managed to sort things out and get back together 

*Claire* I'm glad you've had no more spotting  Try and relax as much as you can 
We really are going to all be skint over Xmas as I can't help but pee on one or two stick a day 

*justmI* CONGRATULATIONS  How lovely you will have twins I'm absolutely thrilled for you 

*pengers* well done you waiting until OTD you're so strong  wishing you the best of luck 

*flossybear* how are you? Did you have your transfer today?


----------



## flossybear

Yes transferred today all went well and one on board!! 
Not sure how I didn't pee with the full bladder   was defo uncomfortable but all went well  
Can't quite believe it happened today all seems surreal,


----------



## ElleKay

Morning ladies

Looking forward to hearing how your scan goes *Jo_Hope*!

*Justmi*.....double WOW!!! That is such exciting and happy news, I am ecstatic for you.

*Flossybear*, congrats on now being pupo 

*Pengers* like you, I also find it easy waiting until OTD....willpower all the way 

Sending hugs everyone's way....


----------



## Kieke

Well ladies I'm pregnant!  
I'm over the moon!!! I know there is a very long way to go but we are a step closer to our dream.
I sort of knew it might be good news, I just felt it....
I have another scan in 2 weeks so we will take it from there.

I had another shock yesterday.... I got sacked from work! It's so bloody ridiculous that I can only be angry about it and not upset. They basically sacked me for breach of confidentiality - no warning nothing, I was asked to leave straight away. I won't bore you with the details but in my opinion it was something minor - our building is being demolished and we have to move premises. We are all keen to find out where we will be going to and I noticed an email in my managers inbox with a link to premises in Wakefield and I mentioned Wakefield being a possibility to some of the others in the office. I know I shouldn't have but to be sacked for it?? I have been there less than 2 years so have no rights whatsoever. They will pay me till the end of the year though. Far from ideal but what can I do? 

So I will now use my time off for job hunting. I have had a quick look and I'm sure I will be able to start somewhere in the new year. It will just be more travel and less money.

Justmi - that is great news! Super pleased for you!

Jo_Hope - how was your scan? Did you get your transfer confirmed? 

pengers - well done for sticking it out, I hope you will get the same nice surprise I did today! 

flossybear - congrats on being pupo, I hope your 2WW wait will go fast for you.

Much love to everyone and happy weekend! xx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Congrats on your BFP kiek!!! That's fantastic news, so happy for you.....
I can't believe you have been sacked from your job though   it sounds like you are coping really well with that because you have such fantastic things to look forward to now....

Flossy congrats on being pupo! Enjoy the bubble  

Johope how was the scan??

Hoping2eggshare definatley terrible 2's in my house   he will tantrum at the smallest thing but to be honest it makes me giggle at times! Hope your feeling good today?

Claire how are you feeling today??

Momoko have been thinking about you, hope your ok


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

OTD tomorrow, lines are getting darker! I will be buying a digital for tomorrow 

*flossybear* congrats on being PUPO  when is your OTD

*Kieke* CONGRATULATIONS  I am absolutely thrilled for you 
I'm sorry to hear you've been sacked from work what horrible timing, I hope you're ok  I'm glad the positive pregnancy came today to help cheer you up 

*momoko* I hope you're ok today? 

*Jo hope* I hope everything went well with your scan?

*ellekay* what day are you testing again? Monday?

*hannahsauntie* I think we are in for very tiring pregnancies! I'm well thank you how are you feeling?


----------



## clairemarie240283

Wow congrats on your news kieke!! 💖.  Not so good about your job tgo 😕. Sod the job your getting a baby!  Xx

Hannahsauntie  -  I'm okay thank you ! I tested this morning got another pregnant 1-2 weeks.  So I rang Liverpool and told the even tho my otd isnt until tomorrow,  they have booked me in for a scan on 17 Dec.  I've got everything crossed I make it this time to the scan date!  Had no more pain touch wood !  I bet you are wishing the days away until your scan ? 

Hoping - good luck for tomorrow not that you'll need it 😚  Xx
Xxx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hoping2eggshare I wish I felt better   just completely exhausted but managed to do a huge pile of ironing!!! Trying to sort out a lot of house viewings over the weekend too. Thank goodness for babysitters  
So glad to hear your lines are darker still, your right we are going to have very tiring pregnancies but it's all great  

Claire am so glad to hear your pain has subsided, just take it easy now until scan day...mine is on the 10th and trying not to countdown in my head but I can't help it! I just want to know all is ok as am sure you do to...it's great that your clinic have booked your scan prior to otd. I think they have got much better at going from a home pregnancy test as confirmation. It wasn't like that when I had my fresh cycle two years ago....take care x


----------



## ElleKay

Sorry *Hoping2eggshare*, my ET is only booked in for Tues 8/12 (providing scan on 30/11) is ok. I think I've just been jumping the gun talking about OTD and testing 

Kieke - congratulations!!! Great news! Not so much great news about your job but bigger and better things are happening for you now


----------



## Momoko

Hi Hoping and Hannah! I'm not doing well. crying every night.   Even though I didn't do another test, my heart is broken. you know, it is like we saw our embies put back to our womb and they're just gone. I'm not as strong as you Hannah, can't take this. I also feel sorry for my DH, he was pretending he was ok but I heard he cried the other night (when I was sleeping) 

To be honest, I don't think I will do my last cycle if I fail this time. I'm really sick of this ICSI. I've been spending a whole year waiting for a hope but learnt there's no such a word called miracle. I'm really tired of taking drugs, injecting myself, taking time off, having diet etc. After 2 years of TTC, I really want to take a break and it seems like I hardly smile for the last 2 years. 

I wish everyone here is doing well.  Keepingthefaint, I was thinking about you too. Hope you get BFP!


----------



## ElleKay

Hello *Momoko*, I am so upset for you  You must be a strong person to have come this far. Your journey and your choice, and I hope the best for you no matter what you decide in the future


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*momoko* I feel so sorry for you and your oh  I'm really hoping that your OTD brings you the surprise and blessing that you both deserve so much 
Thinking of you 

*ellekay* oh sorry! Not too much longer for you now 

*Claire* thank you how have you been today?

*hannahsauntie* I'm sorry you're feeling exhausted  I hope the house viewings go smoothly for you


----------



## clairemarie240283

Well only 2 hpts today 😂 instead of the usual 4. Digital still says 1-2 weeks. Got scan date 17th Dec feels like a lifetime away.  ☆ Hannahsauntie -  I was suprised they gave me a date but like she said 1 day early and the amount of tests I've done it was unlikely it was going to change by tomorrow. 
I thought the 2ww was bad enough bit this wait is a different league alltogether !!
☆ Hoping - how are you? Nervous? 

☆  Momoko  please don't give up this is our 3rd attempt in 5 years as well as clomid , metformin and tomoxofen and 3 lap & dyes with removal of adhesion inside my womb!!  Believe me we've had everything going and it's taken 5 years to get to this.  Don't ever give up on your dreams, we had just come back from Cuba the day before my transfer I was so relaxed .  And think that's played a big part.  Xxx

Hope everyone is staying positive and all well Xxx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Momoko I so wish I was strong, honestly I had such a terrible time ttc before my ds was born. I had counselling and I couldn't even see my family for events as their children weren't mine. I know the pain your going through but I couldn't give up on hope...I am hoping and praying you have a BFP but if it doesn't happen then you do need to take time out. Go away with your dh and get yourself strong again.....
I will be 42 if this pregnancy goes full term and from being about 24 to 39 I never ever imagined it would happen for me, it was a long time but I couldn't give up on my dream.....don't ever give up on yours  

Claire this is the just the worst wait I agree...I had terrible tummy pains this afternoon with cramps and dragging. I have been knicker checking all day. No bleeding or spotting that have seen but I feel very anxious..so glad your scan is booked...let's take one day at a time!
Hoping2eggshare let us know what the digi test says tomorrow...as if we don't already know


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

OTD is here and I got my positive digi 

*momoko* as Hannah said I too was ttc for years I guess like us all hence doing IVF now- counselling can help I found talking to somebody who didn't knows was nice, normally clinic have a counsellor (they understand a bit about fertility treatments etc).
I too had a lot of stuff to get my daughter- ovarian drilling, hysteroscopy, lap and dye, hycosy, 3 failed clomid cycles and 3 failed injectable cycles. I nearly gave up but then I got my LO- please do not give up  Maybe have your break like you said it could help to relax a little 
I'm praying that you have a better result on your OTD 

*Claire* hi yes I'm nervous but in a way it doesn't feel real either! When was your OTD today? If so you will only be 4 weeks and you're meant to get 1-2 on a digi today  I did too and my last pregnancy it will go up in a week 

*hannahsauntie* thank you I'm glad it was a positive test still! How are you I hope the antibiotics are helping  
Ln


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hoping  - CONGRATULATIONS 💖💖💖. Yes mine said 1-2. I'm hoping next week it will change as last time it didn't!  My otd is today but because I'd done 1000 tests I rang yesterday and got my scan date for 17th!  I'm same as you doesn't feel real at all !! No symptoms either 😕  Xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thank you   congratulations to you too  Fx'd you get your 2-3 this time  
That's really good! I will book in for my scan too soon I think as I will go closer to home for one like I did last time!


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hoping2eggshare congratulations on your OTD! !     
I feel a lot better and only tired as have been up with lo really early. Think the antibiotics have done their job


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi everyone - sorry I didn't get online yesterday!

Kieke - congrats on your BFP. Fab news. Sorry to hear about your job, that's awful!  

Flossybear - congrats on bring PUPO!  

Momoko - sending you  

Hoping2eggshare - congrats on OTD! Yay! How are you feeling? 

Thank you everyone for asking about the scan - unfortunately it didn't go as expected. My lining is only at 5mm, so I have to go back for another scan on Monday and hope that it's got to 7mm   They'd provisionally booked me in for 7th for transfer but if it's not caught up on Monday it'll have to be but back a 2-3 days. 
Bit gutted but just got to wait until Monday and hope it thickens 2mm!! 

Hope everyone else is ok?? Xx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi jo..sorry to hear about your scan. Fx  you get the result you need on Monday to move forward  

Afm am having spotting and cramping   I never had this with my lo but I had it with both my miscarriages..I am feeling fearful


----------



## ElleKay

Sorry to hear that Jo_Hope, at least they have still kept you in for 7/12 up to now. I'm at the clinic for my scan on Monday too- might see you there! 

Hello to all you other gorgeous ladies too xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks Hannahsauntie. I'm sorry to hear about the spotting and cramping. I really hope it's nothing.   Have you tested again? Sending you big   Keep us updated. Xx

Thanks Ellekay - hope your scan goes well. Haha yes I might see you! I'm at the satellite clinic in knutsford the scan


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannahsauntie* I'm really hoping the spotting is nothing  Is it red or brown? I had brown with my LO which is meant to be old blood. Thinking of you 

*jo hope* I'm sorry to hear that your lining scan didn't go as hoped  I really hope that it thickens up 
What dosage are you?

I hope you're all having a lovely weekend


----------



## Justmi

Hi ladies, it's been a while 

Momoko I'm so sorry and just like the other ladies have said, please don't give up, never give up, just hold on in there😘

Thanks everyone and I'm really excited 

To everyone waiting for their OTD and transfers please try to relax though easier said than done but please try

Love love love u all❤❤❤❤❤

Baby dust from Germany to u lovely ladies ❤❤


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Thanks jo hope and hoping2eggshare I have just done a clear blue digital and it's saying 3 weeks +
I should be 5 weeks tomorrow. But that's the maximum the test goes so that's fine  The spotting  is definatley brown sort of discharge that comes and goes after I go on the loo. The cramps are like the ones I was having around a week ago but stopped. They ease off when I rest...I am trying to take it easy and hoping it's nothing but am going to have to get through to scan day.


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hi all
I posted on here at the start but have held off since we had our BFN. Just wanted to say I've been lurking and am so read to read all of the good news! Congratulations to you all. X x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

My frer is a bit lighter today so I am slightly worried :/
I'm having bloods done tomorrow and Wednesday but because they're through my gp I have to wait a few days each time for the results :/

*justmi* having twins is amazing and just think they will have each other too which is lovely 

*hannahsauntie* that's good that it's saying 3+ it means you're levels are rising nicely how nice  when I had brown spotting last time they said it was old blood 

*bahhumbug* thank you  I hope that you're doing ok?


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hoping2eggshare - try not to worry   Hopefully your blood tests will be fine  

Hannahsauntie - like hoping2eggshare said brown blood is generally old blood so hopefully it's nothing untoward.   When is your scan?

My dosage is 6mg a day, hoping2eggshare. I hope it thickens too!


----------



## ElleKay

Ah, Jo_Hope, I assumed you were at Hewitt Centre, sorry. Good luck for tomorrow!
I'm on 6mg too, out of interest, do you take all at once or spread out through the day?x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Panic over my frer this evening is darker than earlier and is the darkest test than my other tests  although I cannot wait to get my betas done so that I can relax a little!

*Jo hope* I am on 6mg which I take 3 times a day, fx'd crossed for you


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi ladies, just having a little catch up read... Hoping2eggshare so glad your frer test has a darker line tonight. It's bizarre how for some women it be darker at night than in the morning. When is your beta test?? Keep us posted and thanks for your kind words. The brown discharge has still been happening today on and off and the cramps I've been having are still strong and quite deep....I don't remember this from last time? I guess every pregnancy is different though.... 

Johope my scan is a week on Thursday. From previous experience I won't take myself off to an epu as there's nothing they will be able to see at this stage, I calculate myself to be 5 weeks today....
Praying you get a better lining result tomorrow, keep us posted  

Bahumbug hope your doing ok?? Good to hear from you..... 

Justmi big waves from the uk! Do you have a due date for your twins yet?? Very exciting


----------



## Justmi

Hi lovely ladies 

It's good to always come on read about all these good news, I'm so happy 

Hoping2eggshare thanks❤

Hannasauntie thanks also, I don't have a date but I'm calculating end of July beginning of August next year though I've another scan coming up on Thursday to check for their heart beats and I'm hoping they would have more information for me

As for symptoms, I still have cramps especially when I stress myself at work but also when I lie down I feel much better. I also have discharges which was clear at first bcos I'm on (estrifam & progesterone- through d vagina) but I noticed yesterday they turned dark brown, I was scared and called in but they said not to worry as it doesn't smell🙃 My nipples still itches but not as frequent as before and I feel really really tired now

Please lovely ladies no matter what always try to relax and stay happy ❤❤❤

Baby dust from Germany ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi ElleKay - it is still the Hewitt Centre but just a satellite clinic they have, at Liverpool for the ET.
I spread the progynova out over the day - breakfast lunch and tea xx

Hoping2eggshare - glad your line is darker this evening  

Thanks Hannahsauntie - I'll update tomorrow X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*jo hope* good luck for today 

*momoko* how are you?

*hannahsauntie* I'm doing a beta today and one on Wednesday- it's through my gp as the clinic is 2.5 hours away, so will probably take a few days each time for the results back.
My evening urine use to give me better tests with my LO too!
That is true every pregnancy is different I hope the brown discharge goes soon so you can relax 

*justmi* good luck with you scan on Thursday


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Still not great news for me   My lining is still not thick enough, so they've now doubled my dose of progynova and I'm back on Wednesday for another scan. So my transfer date definitely won't be next Monday   I'm just hoping it's thick enough on Wednesday  

How are you feeling hoping2eggshare? I hope you don't have to wait too long for the results 

How are you Hannahsauntie? Has the spotting and cramps subsided? 

Hello to everyone else - hope you're all ok X


----------



## pengers

Morning Ladies

Have just read all the posts for the last few days. So much going on...

*Jo_Hope 84 -* sorry to hear about your lining. Apparently progynova works wonders! How far of is your lining?

*Hoping -* I'm keeping everything crossed for your HCG levels. Keep us posted!

*Hannahsauntie -* I had spotting with my DD that lasted for a few days. I was very worried about it, but it stayed the same and didn't get any worse and was a bit brown in colour. Hopefully, everything's ok...

*Bahumbug * - sorry to hear your disappointing news....its very sad. Do you have any more frozen embryos ?
*
clairemarie240283 -* so does that mean that you don't have to have a blood test? How are you doing this week? any more symptoms?

AFM - I did a HPT on Saturday morning (8dp5dt) and got a very, very, very faint line...and wasn't convinced at all. I did another one earlier today(10dp5dt) and got a very good line!! So, looks as though it's a BFP!! I'm trying not to get excited about it as I know from past experience that it can all go wrong. I still don't have any symptoms which is worrying me. I did have very itchy wrists on Saturday night, which was strange. I've had some bad headaches, but no sore boobs and don't feel sick, which is what I've felt before when I've had a BFP

My HCG test is on Friday, but I can't make this appointment, so have had to change it for the following Monday. I don't know how I'm going to be able to stand it all weekend! Will probably keep testing each day...just to make sure

Anyway - hope everyone is ok. Is there any else who is still left to test?

Pengers x


----------



## Kieke

Jo_Hope - how frustrating for you! I hope the progynova will work it's magic!  

pengers - so you gave into the early testing  
Very pleased to hear it's looking positive for you!

Bahumbug - thank you for checking in on us! Hope you hang in there, you must still be devastated...  

Hello to everyone else, not much news here - on the job hunt at the moment!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*jo* I am sorry  had your lining thickened at all? I really hope the double dose is all you need and all will be fine in a couple of days 

*Kieke* I hope the job hunt goes ok 

*pengers* thank you! CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## clairemarie240283

Afternoon Everyone!  Hope everyone is well? 
Pengers -  congratulations!!! 
No I don't have to have a blood test not sure if it's because my treatment was in Liverpool and I live in North Wales so it's a trek!  They just asked me to do a clear blue test to confirm . 
I've been panicking tho and been testing every day the lines are definitely darker on cheap tests I've ordered digital tests on amazon ( £7 2pack ) and hoping it's changed to a 2-3 weeks later this week. 
My boobs are absolutely killing me and have gone bigger but just so painful, also lost my appetite and I seem very bloated.
Can anyone help with working out dates ? I'm confused as online I'm getting 2 results one says I'm 4 weeks 4 days and another site says 4 weeks. ?  The ones that ask for lmp date at 4 weeks but the site that asks for either 3 or 5 day FET dates at 4 weeks 4 days 😕😕.  Roll on 17th December for the scan il be on pins until then.  I had a 5 day hatching blast on 17/11 .
Hoping - have you got your scan date yet? Xx

Hannahsauntie - how are you now? Xx

Good luck to everyone else either waiting for transfer or testing Xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*claire* I'm 4w 2d and had my transfer two days after you- so you should be 4w 4d as 9dp5dt is 4 weeks pregnant, my clinic told me that on Saturday when I called them.
Hope that helped? 
My clinic is 2.5hours away so I asked my gp to do the blood tests for me and they did


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Pengers - thanks.   Fab news on your BFP!!  

Thanks Kieke - So do i.   How is the job hunting going?

Thanks Hoping2eggshare - The nurses words were "oh it hasn't thickened much at all"    I don't know the measurements, but it was only at 5mm on Friday so it musn't be anything really if they're doubling the dosage! When you think 2mm is minuscule, you wouldn't think it would take so long to grow! But then your body pretty much reacts how it pleases!
I hope the double dose is all i need to, if not they will have to abandon the cycle  

Hi Claire - I'm under Liverpool / Hewitt Centre too and they don't offer blood tests, just ask to do a HPT and then follow up with a scan. I think i would probably go to my GP for one though.

xx


----------



## clairemarie240283

Ahhh thank you so I can test on Friday and hopefully get a 2-3 on digital! 

Johope - ahh I see about them I suppose it saves a lot for them just telling everyone to do a hpt.  Try not to panic about the lining taking its time my last cycle they had to dable with my dosage I started drinking pints of milk and within 4 days it was fine so don't give up just yet xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I've just booked my scan nearer to home- 7 weeks- on the 19th December. Also had my bloods taken today and more Wednesday so I'm really hoping to have both sets of results back for the weekend so I know if my levels have risen or not... 

*jo* aw I hope it thickens, drink loads of milk like Claire said and I'm sure I've read about Brazil nuts helping with lining- not sure how true that is though...

*Claire* yes I'm too hoping to get 2-3 on Saturday with my digital, fx'd for us both


----------



## ElleKay

Hello everyone.

Aw Jo_Hope that's crap. I'm sure you'll be good to go after a few days on double dose though. Will keep my fingers crossed for you )

It was good news for me, lining is 7.5 and everything looks good apparently. My ET is scheduled for Tuesday 8th December, the lab will ring me on that morning to give me a time to go in.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks Clairemarie - reaching for the milk as I type! Good to hear that it can improve with the double dosage. Fingers crossed!  

Not too long to wait for your scan Hoping2eggshare. Hopefully your levels will have risen too   X

Thanks Ellekay - that's great news! Will you be having a single ET?


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi ladies, wow busy day on the thread! Sorry if I miss anyone am just trying to catch up...
Johope so sorry to hear about your scan result, fingers crossed that the dabble in the dose and the ladies tips make a huge difference...yes my spotting has stopped yesterday thanks goodness. 
Thanks to everyone for your lovely messages, am doing a lot better today   I stopped taking the pessaries vaginaly as have read they could possibly irritate cervix and cause the spotting, especially while taking antibiotics, well I don't know if this has been the reason but it all stopped last night and touch wood all ok, still got my symptoms...sore boobs   Claire you have my total sympathy! My sense of smell is ridiculous! So much stronger than last time. I am hoping these are all good signs  
Hoping2eggshare fantastic news on your scan date! Keep us posted on your beta results  
Ellekay fab news on your et date!! Not long until pupo...
Clairemarie how have you been? Has your spotting and pain stopped altogether?? 
Pengers congrats!!!! Fantastic news, this has been such a lucky thread...really pleased for you
Kieke good luck with the job hunting! Hope you get sorted soon and hope your enjoying that pregnancy feeling!
I wonder how momoko is doing? Not heard from her in days, hope your reading this?? Sending you lots of good wishes


----------



## ElleKay

Maybe it was the pessaries (vaginally) Hannahsauntie! I was only wondering tonight actually, is it possible to do them all rectally all the time? I suffer from thrush and don't want anything to irritate and bring it on.

Jo_Hope, yes I think it's SET, they definitely said that to us initially due to my age etc. I'm not really bothered, I just want them to survive the thaw and possibly be ok for re-freezing (the ones we don't use).


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannahsauntie* thank you I will keep you updated  I'm so glad that the spotting has stopped now... Sounds like it was the pessaries good thinking! I will have to remember that if I get any spotting! I too hope momoko is ok, I think her OTD is tomorrow I'm praying she pops on with some good news 

*Jo hope* thank you, feels ages away until my scan but I guess that I have my betas to distract me in the meantime 

*ellekay* brilliant news I bet you cannot wait  how exciting! How many embryos do you have frozen?


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Thanks ellekay and hoping2eggshare   with my last pregnancy I did the pessaries rectally for the full 12 weeks, but for some reason I decided to do it vaginaly this time. I am sort of convinced this is what caused my uti and spotting...I really hope so anyway! All will be revealed in scan day


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannahsauntie* is your scan this Thursday? How many weeks will you be?


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hoping2eggshare it's a week on Thursday the 10th I should be 6w4d if have worked it out right


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannahsauntie* Not too much longer then! 10 days  I've got to wait until 7 weeks as the local places here only do it at 7 weeks earliest, my clinic does it before but it's a long journey I could do without right now... On countdown for your scan


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hoping2eggshare I so don't blame you for wanting to avoid a long journey at the moment. Hope your scan comes round quick, you will be able to see so much more at 7 weeks  
I'm thinking of going back to work on Friday, I feel so much better and really need the distraction!!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

My last scan I saw the heartbeat which was lovely and so reassuring so I'm really hoping that I see the same again! Bet you cannot wait to see your bubba 
Work will probably be the perfect distraction now that you're feeling better


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

I'm glad the spotting has stopped Hannahsauntie. It's amazing to think that where you insert the pessaries can have such an affect like that! 

I hope Momoko is ok too


----------



## clairemarie240283

Morning everyone x

Well I woke up in a ' omg what if something has happened ' panic so did my digital which I was keeping for Friday but I'm glad I didn't because I got a BFP 2-3 WEEKS!!!!! I've never got this far before so I'm hoping it's going the right way. Now I'm too excited to go back to sleep 😕😕.  Xxx


----------



## Momoko

Hi ladies!  Thanks for your concerns!  My OTD is today and BFN!  I know the result as everything in this cycle wasn't very smooth. My lining, embryo quality(I'm still angry what the embryologist said ) etc. Will call the clinic and tell the result.  I'm really happy to meet every lady here and your words are as  kind and encourage.  I hope you all have beautiful and lovely babies in 2016.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*momoko* I am so sorry    You've been such great support on this thread! You're so strong and please please please try to never give up. I know it will take time to heal even just a little from this  We are all here for you if you ever need to speak and here to support you if you decide to have another cycle in the future 
Please cry all your pain out its good to cry sometimes and then I'm sure you and your oh will be such great support for each other 

*Claire* that is fab news you've got your 2-3  I bet you're ecstatic


----------



## ElleKay

Morning all....*Hoping2eggshare* yes I am really excited now, but still that feeling of not wanting to get carried away with myself, I'm sure you know it  I have 8, 5-day embryos, so technically should have at least a couple of chances 

Good to know that *Hannahsauntie* - I think I may do all the pessaries rectally then if you've had experience of that for the whole 12 weeks 

Have a nice day everyone xx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Am sorry ladies, am bleeding bright red so I know I'm miscarriaging now..the pain is terrible 
Am typing through tears with my lo beside me...he is being so good and cuddling me
I'm heartbroken


----------



## ElleKay

Oh *Hannahsauntie*, I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kieke

Oh Hannahsauntie! I got tears in my eyes, please hang in there and stay strong! It might not be over yet!


----------



## Kieke

Momoko - so sorry to hear it's a negative for you. Do you have any frosties left? 
Look after yourself.  

Clairemarie - very early morning for you!
Excellent news, bet you are over the moon.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Thank you ladies, your all so wonderful...I have been here before and I know in my heart it's over  
I just don't even want to go to hospital epu...I'm so terrified of those places. Too painful 
Not sure what to do yet. Dh on way home now so will talk to him x


----------



## Momoko

Hannah!  Are you OK?  I was thinking to leave this thread but then I saw your message.  I hope you'll be fine.  I know you wanted to have a sibling for your DS. Please be strong and you still have your DS. Are you going to do it again?

Hi Hoping and Kieke, thanks for your warm messages. I'm not sure if I want to do it again.  How are your feelings today?


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi ladies, and hi momoko   thank you so much for staying for a little while..am so sorry to hear about your bfn today, this whole journey it's just so painful...your so right I have my lo and I know how blessed I am.
I really hope you try again in the new year. Please promise me you will have a nice Xmas holiday with your oh and get yourself strong, your a wonderful person and I hope your dreams come true next year 
I have just got back from my clinic, we had a scan....I am 5 weeks and my nurse saw the sac and the yolk sac and an area of disturbed tissue next to the gestational sac...she said too early for a heartbeat which I knew, at this stage it's threatned miscarriage but she thinks the area of disturbed tissue is the cause of the bleeding and cramps. I have to go back next Thursday to see what's happening. I am on total rest now until then 
My dh says he knows in his heart all is ok but I have been here twice before so I can't help but feel pessimistic, I can't tell him that. Only time will tell now so I am hoping and praying


----------



## Kieke

Hannah - I will keep everything crossed for you!
Good to hear your clinic could see you straight away. Must be so difficult and stressful. Stay strong and rest as much as possible. Sending you lots of hugs and positive vibes   

Momoko - I'm fine thank you. I hope you get to enjoy the festive season and will take time to reflect on things. Before you know 2016 is here and anything can happen.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannahsauntie* I am so sorry to hear this  You must be terrified  I am praying that all will be ok when you return next Thursday 
You must be going out of your mind, please try and rest as much as possible (I know easier said than done with a LO)  
Thinking of you 

*ellekay* that is a lot of embryos I only had 2!

*momoko* of course you're not sure yet with this all being so raw  Thinking of you and your oh


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi hoping2eggshare and kieke, yes I'm going out of my mind worrying. Dh has taken over as much as he can tonight but it's been so hard as sure lo has picked up on what's going on. He been distressed tonight  
No bleeding at the moment but all I can do is take one day at a time and hope for good news next Thursday
Thanks ladies


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hannahsauntie  - I'm sorry about your day. Everything crossed Thursday for you. Just rest and try not to worry yourself sick. 

Hoping - I rang my gp to ask if they would do HGC bloods and they refused 😕 said you can't stop nature and what would be will be and because I'm only 4 weeks 5 days I should just go off HPT?  

Hope everyone is doing OK xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hannahsauntie    
Squeezing and crossing everything for you. What horrid, horrid waiting.
Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hannahsauntie - I was so sorry to read the upset you've had. I'm hoping and praying for you that everything is ok. Please rest, I know it's easier said than done. We're here for you  

I'm so sorry Momoko.   Take some time to yourself and how you feel about trying again   Like hoping said, we're here for you 

Great news Clairemarie


----------



## Momoko

Hi all!  Just want to ask a question before I leave.  Did any of you have a woman body check before?  Like checking ovaries ,uterus lining thickness, fallopian tubes etc?  or is any fertility clinics where can check monthly?


----------



## clairemarie240283

Momoko  - this cycle I had nothing not even a scan to check lining!  Just had ET. 
But my last cycle ended in a mmc and had a 3d scan afterwards inside my womb, around my ovaries and they found adhesion inside my uterus which was why I couldn't conceive so I had them flushed out. I would never have had that done without that mmc tho. Definitely ask the question ieven if you ask your gp for a referal to a fertility nurse who could do all tests ?  Xxx


----------



## flossybear

Hope everyone doing ok xx
Tomorrow will be a week since FET, think I have prepared myself that it hasn't stuck  
I've had period style symptoms and twinges and boobs been really heavy and full but today even they seemed to have eased. Those of you that have had a fab bfp what day did it first show post transfer? X


----------



## clairemarie240283

Flossybear -  I had a faint positive 6dp5dt took days to get stronger. I had cramps / stitch like pains and I still am getting them in my ovaries , also had spotting all after the bfp. Had no other symptoms at all until last few days my boobs absolutely kill me and these stitch pains I was convinced like you it hadn't worked as I felt no symptoms. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## ElleKay

Good morning everyone

What a long, arduous journey it is for us  There's no let up to the stress it would seem, even after BFP's and great news, the worrying and uncertainty doesn't go away. I feel for you ladies so much 

*Flossybear*, try to stay positive 

*Hannahsauntie* I am routing for you!!

*Hoping2eggshare* - yes we do have a good chance I think with our 8 embies  Although it came out yesterday that my OH is quite anxious and is beginning to worry that if it doesn't work this time (the problem being he feels positive that it will), he doesn't want to consider the future and the possibility of us splitting up again and he'd rather not carry on with any treatment if it means us going through all these emotions again and me putting my body through hell. It's the first time he has spoken up through our journey and it appears he's been struggling with emotion for some time.

Has anyone ever used their clinic's counselling service after treatment and would you recommend?

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Justmi

Oh I've really missed a lot

Hello ladies 

Momoko I'm really sorry to know what has happened   I know it hurts but like the others said, just see it as a stepping stone to a beautiful result next year and please try to enjoy the season and we all love u❤❤❤

Hannasauntie it's good u r resting all through this week and fingers and toes are crossed for u😘😘

For me, moving isn't easy, there're still boxes scattered everywhere in the house, I'm going crazy not knowing where simple things like the cutlery is😜
My second scan to check for heart beats is tomorrow and I can't wait and hoping all is well

I wish u all lovely ladies huge hugs and loads of kisses from Germany ❤❤❤


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Morning ladies   am feeling a little brighter today, thanks to a good long sleep..
The bleeding has stopped, but am taking one day at a time and trying desperate not to dwell on what's going on. All my symptoms are still here but the cramping comes and goes, am also getting stitch type pains and ovary pains. I know that ovary pains are a very good sign though as these are what do a tough job to maintain a pregnancy. I guess only time will tell now but I am mentally preparing for the worst. I very much doubt I will put my body through this again if it's not meant to be. Ellekay your so right it really is a long and arduous journey. Hope your doing ok
Justmi good luck for your second scan tomorrow and hope the house move gets sorted out soon!
Flossybear like Claire has said symptoms just don't happen for everyone and not with such early stages. I didn't get any real ones until a good few days after testing. Wishing you good luck!
Momoko hope you get the answers you deserve to know, like Claire said push your go for tests or your clinic...best of luck to you for the future 
Johope thank you for your kind words, I am resting as much as I can   best of luck for your scan, I really hope you finally get your et date


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Hannahsauntie - I'm glad the bleeding has stopped. Take one day at a time and continue to it take it easy.  

Thanks for your well wishes too unfortunately it's not such good news for me. I've not responded to the double dosage and so we have to abandon the cycle. I'm gutted. We can try again in the new year if we wish. It's such an emotional rollercoster - I know it's for the best and it's better that it stops now than risk it not being right but I can't help but feel so sad about it. 

Thank you to you all for letting me stay on the thread and for the support. Sending you all lots of love and    I'll keep checking into see how you're all getting on x


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Am so sorry to hear that jo....sending you a huge hug   am so glad your not giving up! Try to relax and enjoy your Christmas holiday and come back fighting in the new year. I hope that in 2016 you become a mummy. Best wishes x


----------



## ElleKay

*Jo_Hope *Oh no! I'm gutted for you. All the best for the future xxx


----------



## Kieke

Jo_Hope - I'm gutted for you, this must be so disappointing for you  
Please stay positive and try to enjoy the holidays! 2016 will bring you new opportunities  
Sending you much love xx

Hannahsauntie - glad to hear you are feeling a bit more positive, must be so hard for you.
Take as must rest as possible. 

Justmi - good luck with your scan tomorrow, must be so exciting!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Sorry for no personals and the long ME post to follow but I'm going out of my mind :/

I got my beta today- 66 this is classed as "normal" but to be honest with my LO my result was much much much higher!!!

Gone home and done a frer they were getting darker now lighter I know how this is all going to end and if it doesn't end that way I would be very surprised as something doesn't feel right...

Mondays test will as dark (hcg 66) 
Today's is much lighter and I got 1-2 on a digital still...

Tests have been getting lighter since so I'm fully expecting my today's beta result back on Friday Friday to be very low!

My tests got darker like they should with my LO, they're not this time... And with a 66 beta result things are looking very negative even though it's normal it's low for me... I wish I could have today's result now and get this over and done with if it is heading that way  

I really do not know what to do I'm going out of my mind with worry!


----------



## Justmi

Oh Hoping2eggshare   I know it's difficult to stay positive at this time but that's what u need to do at this time, don't think too much even though that's also difficult to do but please try to stay calm and positive bcos anything can still happen ❤❤❤


----------



## Kieke

Oh Hoping I feel for you!
I can't be of much help I'm afraid... I forgot to ask what my beta level was and I haven't done any home testing at all. 
Try not to stress out please, you just end up making yourself crazy! Friday will give you more info to go on.
Hang in there, sending you hugs xx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hoping2eggshare oh bless you   Sending you a huge hug. I understand how worried you must be...
I don't know to much about beta results but I do know there is a website you can put your score into or see a chart for the ranges. I think it's called the betabase...
I am praying for a good result for you this Friday   
Have a look at the pregnancy thread on the forum, I think there is a thread for posting your beta results, you may get some useful advice from other ladies who have been there.
We are not offered a repeat test at my clinic and I wasn't offered it yesterday when I had my big scare.
Be strong and I have everything crossed for you for a great result...we are all here for you.


----------



## clairemarie240283

Morning ladies.... Well last couple of days and last night worse I've had bad stitch like pains in my ovaries and this morning some bright red spotting I'm 5 weeks exactly today and this is the same time I mmc last time so I'm just giving up all hope now.

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Momoko

Hi!  Sorry to hear some of you having bleeding problem. But please be strong! I'm praying for the good for you


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi Claire, am so sorry to hear about your spotting....I am going through the exact same thing as yourself at the moment, with exactly the same symptoms you are having  
Have you got an early scan booked or can you go to your clinic for a scan today? My clinic were fantastic and gave me a little reassurance but I won't know for certain until a week today. It's so very difficult I know, especially when you have experienced loss before. Sending you hugs   Try not to give up hope yet until you know for certain. I am trying not to....bleeding in early pregnancy is more common than you think and every pregnancy is different...thinking of you


----------



## ElleKay

Just a quick one to let you know I'm thinking of you all xx


----------



## Justmi

Hi ladies

If this is any help and hope to both Claire and Hannasauntie, my mother inlaw told me she also had bleeding for some time ( early in d pregnancy and three more times in d pregnancy) but nothing happened to the baby, please don't give up all hopes now until there's nothing more we can do, try not to think too much and relax even though that's easier said than done

Huge Hugs and loads of kisses to u❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi justmi and thank you for your kind words   I am taking heart that all my symptoms of pregnancy are still with me and get stronger by the day. The nausea started yesterday which can be strong. I had this with my ds around this time. Also my boobs are huge and sore and my sense of smell is strong...I am praying for no more bleeding but had a brown spot this morning. 
Just feels such a long wait to next Thurs....
Hope your scan goes well, let us know!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks for your wishes Hannahsauntie, Kieke and Ellekay. Sending love and hugs to you all for a happy 2016  

Sorry to hear about the bleeding Clairemarie. Are you subject to get a scan like Hannahsauntie suggested?? Thinking of you  

Hi hoping - I don't anything about beta results but I hope Friday's are good for you.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

It's all over for me my level is now 36.5 from 66.2! 
I wish I just had a negative pregnancy test to begin with rather than go through all of this! 

Deverstated is an understatement I just want to cry so much! My daughter will not have a sibling either this is the end of the road for us now...


----------



## pengers

Afternoon Ladies

I've been on a course so not been able to post.  So much to catch-up on

Hoping - so, so sorry to hear about your HCG result.  Its absolutely devestating.  I absolutely know how you feel and completely feel for you.  I don't know what to say.  Anything I write won't help, but hoping that knowing that we're all thinking about might help just a smidge

Hannahsauntie - I'm sorry to hear your news.  Having symptoms must be a good sign!  What a hard wait you've got to endure.  In the meantime you need to relax and take it easy.  The ups and down of this process are mental.  I'll be thinking about you over the next few days.  Hopefully, the weekend will go by very quickly

Momoko - I'm hoping I might be able to answer your questions.  Before treatment I have a lot of checks, which resulted in my having to have a laparoscopy to unblock one of my tubes.  when you're having IVF i don't think they worry about your tubes being bloked because they can extract the eggs.

Clairemarie - I'm sorry to hear about your spotting.  I knew when my spotting was turning worse and I knew what was happening.  I really hope you'd get that feeling.  

Jo-Hope - oh no!  it's very sad news about your cycle being cancelled.  Have they been able to offer any advice on what to do next?

Flossybear - sounds very much like symptoms to me, but they are very like AF symptoms too.  It's so hard.  I would say that when i tested on 8dp5dt wasn't a good time to test.  I saw a very, very very faint line, but it didn't not give me any confidence at all and made me more anxious and I thought that from here on anything could happen.  There's a big chance that it won't progress and in hindsight, I wish I hadn't tested.  I would strongly recommend you waiting until at least 10dp5dt to do a HPT

AFM - I tested again today and got a strong line, but it looked a bit fuzzy...even with my glasses on.  I'm still not conviced about any of it and won't be until I see a heartbeat.  I don't really have any symptoms still.  Apart from a headache most of the time and feeling quite hungry but again, I'm not really reading anything into this.  i've had the strongest symptoms before and it still resulted in a Mcarriage, so i'm very, very cautious.  

I've got a big weekend ahead so should keep me busy and not thinking about my blood test next Monday

Thinking of you all

Pengers x


----------



## Justmi

Oh Hoping2eggshare I'm so so sorry to hear this and please cry if it makes u better, that actually helps even though it sound weird. I don't know what more to say, I feel sad right now, huge hugs love


----------



## flossybear

pengers - thanks for the advice xx


----------



## Kieke

clairemarie - please hang in there, hope you are feeling better today.

Hoping - I'm devastated for you... you must be so upset. Please look after yourself


----------



## Justmi

Hi lovely ladies 

To keep u all posted as promised, my second scan went well, the twin's heart beats are very strong and they r growing fast and well too, now I can go to my general on/gyn and a date has been fixed for Thursday next week, still on all my drugs and I still feel like throwing up every time, Doctor said it would be a little worse for while since there r two babies but would ease off after some time so I'm looking forward to that time

Please be happy and relax

Loads of love and kisses from Germany ❤❤❤


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hoping - I'm so sorry   As Kieke said please look after yourself. Nothing I say can make you feel better, but to know we are all here if you need us  

Thanks pengers - they just said that on the next cycle they would double the dose of progynova from the start. I hope that works!


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hoping2eggshare am so so sorry   have been really upset to read your post and just want you to know I am thinking of you and want to send you a hug    Cry as much as you want and need to and take as much comfort in your lo as you can. You are truly blessed....am sorry this wasn't meant to be for you and I hope you can move forward gently....take care x


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Justmi so glad to hear about your scan, it's lovely to hear some good news   so happy for you  

Pengers thank you for your kind words, it means a lot. Am relaxing as much as possible and fortunately have got a busy weekend with my mums 70th birthday party, it will be a great distraction...my lo staying over with relatives so will give me a rest too..taking one day at a time and trying not to dwell

Claire, hope your ok? Thinking about you 

Johope when are you restarting treatment?? I want to wish you tonnes of baby dust for the next time  

Kieke not long until your scan, hope your doing good..?


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hoping - Im so so sorry and I'm sure majority of us on here have been in your place and know exactly how your feeling and nothing anyone says is going to make it any easier for you apart from we are all still here for a rant or a chat whenever your ready xxx

I've had some spotting on and off all day and pains are still there worse when I'm walking around? I've rang my gp and they won't refer me to EPU because I'm under 6 weeks and they won't see me without a referal.  Rang Liverpool they said  some spotting can be normal and to see how it goes. I'm booked in on 17th if I get that far.
I know I've been in this situation before but it doesn't get any easier it's mentally and physically draining I feel defeated by it all !
Hannahsauntie - how funny we've got the same symptoms? My boobs are blinking killing me and I'm running to the loo every 5 minutes but I think half of that is me knicker checking tbh. Least you only have a week to wait now xx

Anyway I hope everyone is doing OK xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thank you Hannahsauntie   The nurse said we could start with day 23 of the next cycle, so if we want to go with that it'd just be a case of waiting for AF to show. I think that's the plan


----------



## Momoko

Jo, hope you can get what you want next year.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks Momoko - Finger crossed


----------



## Momoko

Hi Hoping! How are you today?? Sorry for the beta yesterday, I hope you can get over it soon. Please be strong and we're all her for you.


----------



## Bahhumbug

Thinking of you, Hoping x x


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi ladies, Claire have just read your post from yesterday...hope your doing ok today?? Has the pains and bleeding stopped yet? I know it seems so far away to scan day. Mine is now 6 days away and I have decided to pay for a private early reassurance scan the week after if all is ok. I know I will have to wait for Xmas week after the 10th, with my own clinic, and this pregnancy has made me so nervous with what's been going on...I need the reassurance...
Hope everyone else is ok??
Hoping2eggshare have been thinking about you....I truly hope your ok


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thank you ladies...

Just waiting for the miscarriage to start...

I keep think did I do something wrong? Did I lift something? Did I eat something I shouldn't of? Was I too stressed? 
I know it's probably not something I've done but I cannot help have a million things go around in my head!

The most heartbreaking this is my embie implanted and didn't make it, in a way it would have been easier to of had a negative test to begin with if that makes sense?

I'm angry, sad, heartbroken, devastated I have so many emotions and I don't know how I can still continue to cry I didn't know I could cry so much! 

I'm sorry for the down post, I'm finding it quite hard coming on here with the pregnancies etc as horrible as it sounds it's all so raw and new still for me and I just don't get why this has happened to me I was so excited! I done everything I could I guess.

I want to wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months and good luck to anyone left doing their cycles


----------



## Kieke

Hoping - I'm thinking of you. I can understand your pain.
Deep down you will know there isn't anything you did wrong, it's the cruelty of life and it can happen to anyone.
Please take as much time as you need, you won't feel better overnight I'm afraid. Hang in there though, at some point the sun will shine again! Much love xx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hoping2eggshare kieke is so right, it was nothing you did at all...life is just so cruel   I can understand how much pain you are in right now, you must cry all of it out and come to terms with this dreadful situation as best you can, only then will you be able to move forward. 
I wish you nothing but a happy, healthy future for you and your family....best wishes from me (Laura  )
X


----------



## ElleKay

*Hoping* I am so sorry


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Thank you ladies full flow and cramps today so I guess that it is officially over now I was holding onto a string of hope that it wasn't...

Hope everyone is well sorry I'm silent


----------



## Momoko

Hi Hoping!  Did you see your GP or doctor from the clinic?


----------



## Kieke

I was just going to ask the same, did you see anybody Hoping?
Thinking of you, stay strong xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

After I got the beta results I phoned the clinic who told me to stop my medication and wait to miscarry, then I have to have bloods done weds to confirm it's at 0...


----------



## Momoko

Hoping,  it must be hard for you to accept the fact,  but please be strong.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi hoping2eggshare thinking of you  
Am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I was talking with oh and I'm angry they didn't wait until a third beta to confirm as I've read up a lot and sometimes there are lab errors and sometimes people's betas have come back super high the third time and they put it down to a fluke! I even found a story with a lady who's two numbers were identical to mine!
At the time I was listening to the clinic as my mind shut down when I heard the word miscarriage and I know they know what they're doing but you do think what if I stayed on the meds a few more days...

Well I guess no point torturing myself...


Wishing all that are pregnant a h&h 9 months and thank you to you all for support  

I don't really post as I have nothing but bad news, I guess time is a healer and then I can post again....
I'm going to take a back seat and probably stay off the site for a while so please all feel free to talk all things pregnancy you deserve to, I will not be on to read about it all, good luck with all the upcoming scans


----------



## Justmi

Oh Hoping2eggshare I'm so sorry  

Hi lovely ladies 

I'm a little scared myself, last Saturday I had a thinning spot of bleeding and called d doctors who asked me to go to d er immediately for a scan which we did and thankfully all is well with our twins but this morning as soon as my dh left for Turkey I went to use d logo and to insert my morning drugs only to find my pad full of very very dark brownish discharge, on one look it looked red and then I panicked but had to read about it, found it could be normal if there's no severe abdominal pains and if it doesn't continue, I wanted to call my mother inlaw to come over but thought to just wait since it's stopped and I just have d usual mild cramps but I'm really scared, what should I do ladies, I'm still a little scared and unsure 😞

Thanks ❤❤❤


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hoping if and when you come back to the site, I don't blame you for being angry...I would be too and it's all really normal. I won't be posting about pregnancy things now, have just been through a really scary time and I'm not through it yet. I just take comfort from my little boy that if it all goes wrong I have him to cuddle..
Best wishes to you and I hope your feeling better soon  

Justmi sounds like you've had a big scare, you really need to contact your clinic for a scan to see if all ok, I've heard that most ladies who have multiple pregnancy have bleeding issues but this sounds like old blood if it's brown. Am sure all is great   
Why don't you pop on the pregnancy club and join the ladies on the pregnant and waiting early scans thread. You will get lots of advice and support from the ladies on there...best wishes


----------



## Justmi

Thanks Hannasauntie for d advice, I'll do just that❤❤❤


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Not sure if you'll read this Hoping but just wanted to send you love and hugs xx

Justmi - hope everything is ok X 

Hope you're doing ok Hannahsauntie xx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Thanks johope   having a very nervous anxious wait for Thursday's scan but otherwise I'm ok...
Hope you are too? Good luck for your next cycle and I hope it works out for you


----------



## ElleKay

Hello everyone

Just having a catch up read 

Had my SET yesterday at 3.30.  I have no idea on grading etc, but the embryologist said it was 'beautiful'.  They only thawed the one (of  and I gave the go ahead that they could carry on thawing if that one didn't make it.  Anyway, the first one was enough and in the two hours after thaw it had also expanded.  

The transfer itself was quite uncomfortable and she had to turn the speculum around as my cervix is 'back to front' apparently, which wasn't very comforting to hear!    

I'm full of a cold as well now which is such bad timing, I wanted to be fighting fit  

Anyway, OTD is Saturday 19th December.  Wish me luck!!


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Ellekay congrats on becoming pupo   so happy for you...wishing you all the best of luck for your otd, have everything crossed for you


----------



## ElleKay

Thanks *Hannahsauntie*

P.S. not sure why my number '8' turned into a smiley with sunglasses on my previous post haha.


----------



## flossybear

good uck ElleKay - fingers crossed for you 
my transfer was quite uncomfortable to but that was because my bladder was so full, most pain ever!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*flossybear* congratulations 

*hannahsauntie* I hope all went well at your scan today?

*hi to everyone else*


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hoping -  Hope your OK 😢 I know exactly how you feel and that nothing anyone will say will make you feel better, but time is a healer my last one I was adamant I wasn't putting myself through it again but then 8 months later woke up and changed my mind!
Now here I am going through it again, I had a scan yesterday saw heartbeat but then went on to start spotting last night and all today turning into heavy bleed today . Liverpool have suggested starting progesterone but also said that won't stop nature. I give up this was our 3rd and final try we can't financially can't afford it.

Hope everyone else is OK and good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*Claire* it's a good sign you saw the heartbeat, is the bleeding brown or red? Have they suggested for you to have your bloods tested? I would not have known if I didn't have my bloods tested! I'm praying for you that everything will be ok- are hey going to rescan? Do you have an early pregnancy unit near you? They can offer scans/blood tests etc...

I'm in the same boat I financially cannot afford another cycle


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi hoping   how are you feeling now?   I'm ok, the scan went well today and we saw the heartbeat...I still cannot relax, it's all just too fragile to me and with my previous losses this adds to the anxiousness..am back on Xmas eve for another one  

Clairemarie have just read your post and on the other thread. I can't believe your going through this dreadful time   has your bleeding decreased or gradually getting worse? Are there clots?
Is there any chance you can get to an epu for another scan tomorrow....when I had my previous miscarriages they told me both times there was no heartbeat whatsoever and I let nature take its course....it took a couple of weeks.
I think it's a very positive thing you have seen heartbeat but this bleeding is coming from somewhere?? 
I really hope everything turns out ok?? Sending you hugs and positive thoughts


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*hannahsauntie* still devastated... But I can now walk down the road without crying! I think it is because it was our last try too 

I have a few friends pregnant due around the same time too which is hurting like crazy!!!

I am glad that your scan went well seeing the heartbeat is such a good sign


----------



## clairemarie240283

The bleeding is brown mainly . They didn't offer any bloods just told me it was very early days and I had to be careful ! Got a scan next Thursday in Liverpool they said they won't scan me any earlier and EPU unit can't see me until Wednesday!  Just devastating all of it. I thought brown blood was OK but Liverpool said no that it could be the start of a miscarriage and to ring back if I need anything. 
Just keep thinking I wish I'd not seen it yesterday!!!

Hoping - have you looked at egg share it's much cheaper we looked at it but still we are getting married in February and we just don't have the money.  I feel so sorry for you like you said I'd rather have just had a BFN !!!

Hannahsauntie  - I'm so glad your scan was okay after everything. Are u on progesterone?  I wasn't on anything but been told to start 2 a day from tonight not that I think will help any.

I'm just so glad that I came on this thread to have you all to talk to xxxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*claire* my last cycle was originally an egg sharing cycle but the recipient pulled out last minute so it ended up our own cycle in the end. Egg sharing is cheap the lister in London only charge the £75 hfea fee that is it and you get icsi slightly cheaper too if you need it. Where I actually live they charge £1500.00. It's worth shopping around if it becomes an option for you... Let's hope that it doesn't come to it! Would your gp not do the bloods for you if you tell them what is going on? I know they said no before but your situation is different now?
Did you take the appointment at the epu?
I really hope that this blood is nothing to do with the baby and is just a bleed from somewhere else I will be keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi Claire, i know every pregnancy is different and every loss is different but non of my losses started with brown discharge that's turned into a miscarriage, it was just fresh bright red ....I am guessing your clinic are playing it safe and not wanting to give you false hope?? All you can do is take one day at a time and rest as much as possible. I sincerely hope all is fine....get yourself to the epu on Wednesday, take as many scans as you can to give you piece of mind. I truly mean this, it is a very very positive thing that you have seen a heartbeat. I will be thinking about you, keep us posted....yes I am on two progesterone, do them anally since the bleeding started.
Hoping, I totally know where your coming from....this is our last ever go, it's just to difficult emotionally and physically not to mention financially...I have been psyching myself up that if this goes wrong that my lo will be all we have. One day you can tell your lo that you tried for a brother or sister for them. This is what my intentions are, I know I sound pessimistic....I can't help it. 
I know that must be so difficult to deal with friends who are expecting, I remember that feeling before I had my Ds.. I would go and cry in toilet cubicles or make sharp exits from parties...you have to cope with it the on,y way you can. You will get stronger, just a bit every day that goes by


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hi x

Well I'm still having the discharge still brown 😢  and I'm not waiting until Wednesday I'd rather know one way or the other what's happening so we've paid £90 😕 to have a private scan on Sunday near where we live I know it could be a waste but at least I'll know what's going on. I've got no pain or bleeding red blood it's just brown so I have no idea what's happening. 

Hope your all okay xxx


----------



## ElleKay

Claire my thoughts are with you and I will hope and pray for a happy ending. Good luck


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Ellekay - congrats on being PUPO.  

It's nice to hear from you hoping. I really hope you're ok  

Glad your scan went well Hannahsauntie. How are you feeling?  

Clairemarie - I hope you're scan goes well and the bleeding has stopped


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Claire let us know how your scan goes tomorrow...will keep an eye out tomorrow for your post on this thread and the other. Keeping all crossed for you  
Johope thank you   I'm feeling ok, trying to stress about the 8 week scan but the worry just never ends! 
Bleeding stopped a week ago and symptoms strong every day so am just trying to get myself week by week now until next scan...hope your ok


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I hope that all went well today Claire?


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hi everyone x thank you for asking.  Scan was OK heartbeat still beating!  Measuring 6 weeks which is a bit under I think.  He did see a pool of fluid/blood next to the sac tho which has to be checked again he gave me a report to take to EPU.  So he thinks that's where the blood is coming from but didn't know why it was there so I'm a bit confused 😕 xxx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi claire, so happy to hear your little embie is fighting through....try not to worry about them saying 6 weeks, a lot of the time they generalise if it's not your ivf clinic they won't know specific dates. I was given 6 weeks plus 3 on Thursday but only went on 0.5 mm measurements of the embie...I should be 7 weeks today! It can all change week to week. As long as they were happy with how fast heartbeat was going and they have seen where the blood loss is coming from. These are very positive things....hopefully it will sort it's self out and stop soon...


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I'm glad the heartbeat is still beating that's brilliant news 

As Hannah said I wouldn't worry too much about measuring slightly under it can all change so quickly! Plus it's a rough estimate as you know your exact date


----------



## ElleKay

Morning everyone, great news *Claire*!

Well, I'm 5 days away from my OTD and must say that every day is so different for me....one day I'm so positive and convinced it's worked, the next I'm adamant it's not.

Can't say I've had any kind of 'feelings' to convince me anything is happening either way really. My boobs have started to get full and sore but that happens most month's for me with AF anyway so doesn't mean anything. I'm going to have to stop googling as I'm driving myself batty!

Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi ellekay just wanted to wish you good luck for your otd! Keep us posted  
Try not to worry about symptoms too much, they will drive you crazy...keeping all crossed for you


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

I'm ok thanks Hannahsauntie. Just waiting for AF to show before we can start the ball rolling again for another attempt! I have no idea when this is likely to be. Its coming up to 2 weeks since i stopped the buserelin. I had two days of brown discharge (sorry TMI) last week, but no cramps and nothing since! 

Great news for you Claire! Glad everything is ok  

Good luck from me as well ElleKay for your OTD. Keep us updated!


----------



## ElleKay

Thanks *Hannahauntie* & *Jo_Hope*...I will certainly let you know how things go. xx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hope you can get your cycle started soon jo, will keep my eye out for your diary updates....
Elle, be thinking about you this week


----------



## pengers

Morning ladies

Quick one from me.  I'm about 5 weeks ish pregnant and had a little bit of a bleed yesterday.  It wasn't very much at all, but I thought I noticed, what looked like a clot.  I'm obviously very worried, and am due to have the heartbeat scan on Friday.

Any advice on bleeding?

Pengers x


----------



## Kieke

Pengers - I had a bleed on Saturday morning, it was a gush of fresh blood and about the amount of a shot!
It worried me since I haven't had any bleeding and/or spotting. We had a reassurance scan on Monday and all was still fine. They told me it was probably an implentation bleed. I wouldn't worry and I'm sure all will be fine on Friday.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Pengers I too had a significant blood loss at 5 weeks, had two scans since then and all is well...saw a disturbed area of tissue next to sac. Blood loss is very common in early pregnancy 
Wishing you. All the best for your scan tomorrow


----------



## clairemarie240283

Morning everyone sorry not been on I've had flu 😢.  
I had bleed well spotting and still am having it gp has confirmed that it's a bleed next to the sac and it's quite common? 
Well today is my official scan date ! So off to Hewitt centre later for that, hoping everything is still ok 😕. 
Good luck on scans & hope everyone is well xx


----------



## ElleKay

Hope all goes well at your scan *Clairemarie*, let us know how you get on


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks Hannahsauntie  

Hope your scan went well Clairemarie  

Hope all is ok Pengers. Let us know after your scan  

Glad your bleed wasn't anything untoward Kieke


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hi everyone xx  been for scan everything was fine seen heartbeat although I'm worried I should be 7 weeks and only measures 6+2 the lady got someone else to come and see what they thought, she wasn't too concerned but it's made me panic xxx


----------



## ElleKay

Don't panic *Clairemarie*, I'm sure if the clinic aren't worried then there's no need for you to be. Good luck for the future xx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi all...Claire so glad all went well with your scan


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi ladies, I thought that I would pop back on and see how you all are? Hope all your pregnancies are going well too


----------



## Kieke

Good to hear from you Hoping2eggshare! How are you doing?
Have you decided on what to do next or was this your last attempt?
I hope you are well and looking forward to a bright and positive future, you deserve it  

I'm doing fine, just over 12 weeks now... still can't believe it but taking each day as it comes.
Much love to you xx


----------

